# U.S.Capitol on lockdown



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!





__





						CNNgo – Watch CNN TV live
					

Stream CNN TV from the US for free with your TV service provider account.



					go.cnn.com


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!


great. maybe some enablers of these retarded terrorists will wake up.

that's the result of enabling a complete asshole like trump.


----------



## Indeependent (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.


George Washington was an asshole.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp

Let the war begin.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

Several suspicious packages!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

these assholes sure like their country and its constitution. lol


----------



## pyetro (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney will watch the war on TV as he posts threads in USMB.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

remember when da libruls did the same in 2017? both sides are the same.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.


Why are you hiding behind a computer?  This is your moment?  You're not a coward...are you?


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

While I do not support their protest, I do support their right to protest.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

pyetro said:


> Bootney will watch the war on TV as he posts threads in USMB.


Of course.

As soon as this bullshit comes to Texas, I'll be right in the middle of it. I'm not driving my ass to DC.


----------



## Skeptic1959 (Jan 6, 2021)

doesn't matter who is president the country has always survived every presidency  and the world is still here and still will be four years from now and beyond....


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

pyetro said:


> Bootney will watch the war on TV as he posts threads in USMB.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is crazy.

He's gone from sedition to treason.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> ...


Like I said.

Bring the shit to Texas and we'll see what happens.


----------



## SC Patriot (Jan 6, 2021)

It is an embarrassment to those of us that are conservative and respect the rule of law.
Those people can protest....that is their right. But to storm the Capitol Building? That's anarchy and, in my eyes unacceptable.
I am disgusted.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney will watch the war on TV as he posts threads in USMB.
> ...



Yeah, don't want you to go out of your way during the revolution. Maybe you can ask them to do it on weekends only.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.



Never seen that many traitors and seditionists in one place before.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.


Election theft is not as much fun as libs thought it would be


----------



## SC Patriot (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney will watch the war on TV as he posts threads in USMB.
> ...


Didi you grab that photo from my iphone?
No one was supposed to see it. My wife promised she would keep it private.
Wtf?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> ...


All of them. Even the ugly bitches.

and you assume I don't want to rape the men too.

I'm an equal opportunity rapist.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.
> ...


Hey, this is GREAT fun!


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

blm protesters would have been shot long before entering the building. but let's enable magatards.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2021)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">This is WILD <a href="https://t.co/dC8whGzIgw">pic.twitter.com/dC8whGzIgw</a></p>&mdash; philip lewis (@Phil_Lewis_) <a href="">January 6, 2021</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script> 

Its hard to believe that a group of people who have shot up Wal Marts because "brown people" shoot there, that shoot up churches because black people worship there, that mail bombs to people, that pine for civil war would be behaving so violently.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.



Well, it began some time ago.

The Democrat media is tagging Trump supporters as thugs and terrorists.  What a great sense of irony they've developed.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> ...


Yes. They should all be shot down right?


----------



## Ben Thomson (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.


If that was BLM doing that we would have seen tear gas and rubber bullets by now...


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 6, 2021)

Skeptic1959 said:


> doesn't matter who is president the country has always survived every presidency  and the world is still here and still will be four years from now and beyond....


Tell that to the politically Conservative wildebeest currently running wild in our Capital.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.
> ...



I'm quite proud of my multiple ballots and last night was no different.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> blm protesters would have been shot long before entering the building. but let's enable magatards.


They would have been shot before exiting their cars.


----------



## ShThFuUp (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


The same fucking shit you are doing now - posting on USMB, safely locked in your home. All fucking mouth, no brains, no courage.


----------



## okfine (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> these assholes sure like their country and its constitution. lol


No, they hate this country.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

law & order. lol. shoot black people because you feel you are about to get stabbed. ok. 

tear gas protesters for a phony photo op. ok.

let magatards breach the capitol. yeah, why not. they are just concerned about the made up election fraud.


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your thread title is fake news. It should accurately be titled Fascist Pig Trumpers attack America.

Geez. They stormed the Capital with confederate flags


----------



## SC Patriot (Jan 6, 2021)

candycorn said:


> SC Patriot said:
> 
> 
> > It is an embarrassment to those of us that are conservative and respect the rule of law.
> ...


yeah.....like you know me.
Nice try.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 6, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> ...


We saw that at the riots...oh we did not. The Non Progs have nothing to lose if they do destroy everything they can. From their way of life is being affected as you can not mind your own business.


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 6, 2021)

If BLM and Antifa can burn buildings down... then the protestors in D.C. have their right to march!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> ...


I agree.

I think they need to get out there and start shooting those rubber bullets and tear gassing.

Of course, these guys are going to react just  like BLM aren't they?  It will be a whole lot of nothing right?



I don't think you bitches know what the fuck you just bit off.


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

I thought leftists hated the USA, and the Constitution? Don't you want to burn it down? You toppled statues of Lincoln, Washington, Jefferson etc.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 6, 2021)

Fuck yea!  ANTIFA AND BLM are the JV team.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...


That all happened on Nov. 3rd and the days following yielding fraudulent results and denying any kind of transparency.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

Can we call it a coup now? Seems like it might be a coup.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Dimwingers used to like “mostly peaceful” protests.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



If I had my way? I'd make as many examples out of them as I could. Hit em with some rubber bullets and tear gas and watch em stampede...or make them watch November 7th videos of Biden being declared the winner over and over again.  Either way, I am sure there are many House and Senate Republicans rethinking their strategies as I think they thought they'd be able to get away with a sideshow and go home.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

*Patriots doing the right thing.  Fuck the Democrats trying to steal this country.*

*This sorry piece of shit Biden asshole thinks he can unify this country by turining into a socialist shithole?  LOL!  *


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

I hope they burn DC to the ground.

Let's get this shit going.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 6, 2021)

Trumpybears Brownshirts attack.

Good Job budding fascists.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2021)

SC Patriot said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > SC Patriot said:
> ...


Yep..cheap shot. I apologize.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

They need to head over to BLM Plaza with some paint and extinguish that world’s largest cross-burning.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 6, 2021)

Wow.  And congress and the house are running away like the cowards that they are.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


That's a lie.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Fuck that 6 PM curfew. That is fucking bullshit.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


You tards bitched and moaned for weeks when tear gas was used on the Dimwinger hoards.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Can we call it a coup now? Seems like it might be a coup.


You mean the democrat usurpation of our election process? That coup?


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> law & order. lol. shoot black people because you feel you are about to get stabbed. ok.
> 
> tear gas protesters for a phony photo op. ok.
> 
> let magatards breach the capitol. yeah, why not. they are just concerned about the made up election fraud.


If I was in charge I would have had 10 50 Cals lined up on looters and opened fire LOL


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Hey, this is GREAT fun!


Liar

If I werent around you would be freaking out like the brits at lexington and concord


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

Lock em up!!’


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

The swamp creatures need to fear for their lives.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2021)

citygator said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...


I was wondering where the Stars and Bars were.....  

They really can't help themselves.  Nothing says patriotism more than an enemy nation's flag being brought to the Capitol.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.


Time to get rid of the kid gloves.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

This is excellent news...


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> *Patriots doing the right thing.  Fuck the Democrats trying to steal this country.
> 
> This sorry piece of shit Biden asshole thinks he can unify this country by turining into a socialist shithole?  LOL!  *


Fuck that.

Treasonous terrorists.  Clear them out.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Can we call it a coup now? Seems like it might be a coup.
> ...


I'm sorry, but the elected government of the country is evacuated from the Capital while conducting constitutional duties under threat of a mob of people.

That's as close to a coup as we've gotten in a really long time, maybe ever?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a mostly peaceful break in as I understand it. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

*All patriots should rally in DC to stop the steal.*


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fuck that 6 PM curfew. That is fucking bullshit.



Hey, Trump wanted the military deployed during protesting. You might actually get to see that.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 6, 2021)

Trump's lawless thug supporters believe they can stop the certification,  they're as ignorant as they are reprehensible.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > blm protesters would have been shot long before entering the building. but let's enable magatards.
> ...


You people seem to forget the assholes who were clawing at the door of the Supreme Court. They were heroes. So STFU and watch Americans take their power back.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

And the right shows their hatred of this country and the constitution.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

citygator said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...


Since when did libs oppose peaceful protest?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

ShThFuUp said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Like I said....

Texas Independence requires me to go nowhere.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> ...


Not long ago you clowns cheered protesters taking over buildings.


----------



## Issa (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.


You'll weaken each other and Chins will take over.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

so. where is Trump. is he turning up in a golf cart to spearhead this idiotic demonstration?


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.




This is what Democracy looks like.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Let the war begin.




Pretty funny.  Capitol police locked down the city to protect it from the PRESIDENT having a rally.   

FB and Twitter deletes and censors the PRESIDENTS posts.  Trump has crawled right up the ass of the left.

People in DC brought their own food because they closed all the restaurants there so none of Trump's people could eat.

Democrats just cost their own businesses there about 6 million dollars there just in one day in food.   

Don't you just love how the democrats "win?"


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> And the right shows their hatred of this country and the constitution.


Yes we do hate this bullshit fucked up union.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, this is GREAT fun!
> ...


Wrong again, Trumpster!

Too bad!


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 6, 2021)

Fox news turds like Brett Bair, Chris Wallace, and Karl Rove are so full of shit. They're clearly trying to gaslight anything possible with this peaceful protest.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> I'm quite proud of my multiple ballots and last night was no different.


Yes, the dem motto is vote early and vote often


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...


The Japanese had a mostly peaceful protest on Dec. 7th 1941 according to the media's definition of peaceful.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I hope they burn DC to the ground.
> 
> Let's get this shit going.



I'm with you, bro. That's just what Democracy looks like.

Damn. Beat by one minute.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...





Why do you oppose Peaceful Protests?    This looks a lot more peaceful than the Liberal protests in Baltimore or Ferguson or Kenosha IMHO.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 6, 2021)

People died for our democracy*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

I love the insurrection.

We need a Civil War and this is the match that could start it.

Praise Woden!!!


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > And the right shows their hatred of this country and the constitution.
> ...


Traitors.  And you choose the worst president ever over the greatest country in history.  The dumb is epic.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

Pence has been evacuated, the congress members are hiding in their offices.

Trump did this, along with help from talk radio and Trumpster websites.

These  people have fooled by a buffoon.  Too bad.


----------



## Meathead (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good way to drain the swamp!


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Wrong again, Trumpster!
> 
> Too bad!


I like the report that swamp rats are hiding in their offices

the cowards


----------



## alpine (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> law & order. lol. shoot black people because you feel you are about to get stabbed. ok.
> 
> tear gas protesters for a phony photo op. ok.
> 
> let magatards breach the capitol. yeah, why not. they are just concerned about the made up election fraud.



must feel nice to walk around with all that privilege...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Can we call it a coup now? Seems like it might be a coup.


It is a mostly peaceful coup.


----------



## Lysistrata (Jan 6, 2021)

This is unbelievable. Truly frightening. Traitors are taking over the Capitol and basically attacking the United States of America. They are no longer protesters, they are traitors. I'm wondering where the National Guard is. Now there are rumors of pipe bombs. Back in the 70's, they had to open RFK Stadium to lock up those arrested in an anti-war protest. They are going to have to do the same today.  Damn, where is the Guard? They are going to have corral these criminals and herd them onto police vans.

Good God! Now there is an armed standoff at the House front door, and the police have their guns drawn. Pence has been evacuated. The local officials unfortunately assumed that trumpsters were civilized Americans.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Yep.

fuck your piece of shit union. I don't wanna be in it anymore.

Texas independence can't happen fast enough.

Goddamn the "United" States of America to fucking ass-rape hell.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> This is unbelievable. Truly frightening. Traitors are taking over the Capitol and basically attacking the United States of America. They are no longer protesters, they are traitors. I'm wondering where the National Guard is. Now there are rumors of pipe bombs. Back in the 70's, they had to open RFK Stadium to lock up those arrested in an anti-war protest. They are going to have to do the same today.  Damn, where is the Guard? They are going to have corral these criminals and herd them onto police vans.
> 
> Good God! Now there is an armed standoff at the House front door, and the police have their guns drawn. Pence has been evacuated. The local officials unfortunately assumed that trumpsters were civilized Americans.


A perfectly appropriate ending to this Talk Radio/Qanon presidency.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.
> ...


I'm enjoying every damn minute of it..


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



This is peaceful?..This is treason. This is sedition. Oh well, we knew the Trump era wasn't going to end well. May as well not end well for some of his supporters.


----------



## Kilroy2 (Jan 6, 2021)

Latest news alert 
arrest have been made when men wearing Trump masks were mistaken for the president. 

As the door slow closes on Trump every move ( court action, calls to Georgia, recounts, Pence, congress objections of results, and placing his head in Melanie's chest and crying that the Democrats are so mean) have failed. At this point when he said that he will accept the electoral college vote and he hasn't, it begs the question will he ever accept the results?

 If he doesn't accept the results then his supporters will not. Well it does not matter to
 him as he will remain in the hearts. If they spread violence then it is all good. 
TLM (Trumps life matters).


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Crepitus said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Prove it with transparency. Scan ballots and forensic audits of the voting machines. A representative just told the nation AR is withholding both ballots and machines. What are they hiding?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> ShThFuUp said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


And your cowardice prevents it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

any questions? that's a shithole country. lol


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

According to CNN there were only a few people at the rally so nothing to see here.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 6, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> People died for our democracy*



At this stage in the game, it looks like a lot more people are going to have to die in order to preserve it.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Those congressmen and their media are largely part of a plan to decapitate the US government. That’s your coup. Deal with it and keep your lies to yourself, commie.


----------



## Pasco08 (Jan 6, 2021)

Congrats MAGA on becoming the very thing you hated six months ago, Didn't take very long.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


> I thought leftists hated the USA, and the Constitution? Don't you want to burn it down? You toppled statues of Lincoln, Washington, Jefferson etc.


Damn dude you are stuck on stupid..


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...


Mac has turned into an extreme partisan who only judges an action based upon the identity of the perpetrator.

It has been sad to watch how far he has regressed because he used to a good poster instead of just one more mindless hack.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope you all are very afraid. You should be.

I am enjoying the fuck out of this.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


This is delicious.  But any blood will be on Trump's hands.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



306-232.  Democracy.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

jesus saves. lol


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Hi Dogmaphile!


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


Its just a peaceful protest


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



 I would never have guessed that Trump would have been this big of a baby but the people have a right to protest.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 6, 2021)

The protesters are very peaceful.  Nothing has been vandalized.  No one has been threatened.    It it was democrats those statues would be rubble.  

When the government fears the people there is liberty.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


fuck democracy.

Conquest. That's what you're about to get.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Turned? The fraud has always been a leftist and a liar and now he can add hypocrite.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

T


RoshawnMarkwees said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


They are the US government you goof.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2021)

Pasco08 said:


> Congrats MAGA on becoming the very thing you hated six months ago, Didn't take very long.



They've been violent forever.  But the group violence is a new strain of the genus blobber.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

What I love is that all these morons would not be welcome at any of trumps resorts.  Yet here they are.  So dumb.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



How do you figure "treason"?   Its the Biden Family that is in the pockets of Chairman Xi, America's chief adversary.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

citygator said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...




Where was your concern when the BLM terrorists and your Commie ANTFA suck buddies were rioting, looting and burning down American cities?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...


Me too!

See? We can agree!


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.
> ...



And I can guarantee you that it won't be for some on the right...especially not the guy sitting in the Oval Office. Taking bets on how quickly Skippy gets charged with inciting a riot and sedition after he leaves office.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



mmm hmmm  When is that gonna happen?


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jan 6, 2021)

THE NORTH

Undefeated, Defending Civil War Champions!!!!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

Those aren’t ‘trumpsters’, they’re _Americans_. Something democrats don’t understand.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Pasco08 said:


> Congrats MAGA on becoming the very thing you hated six months ago, Didn't take very long.


The same could be said for you.

I wanted this violence to break out long ago.

We need government to fear the people. We're gonna have to crack a few eggs to get that done.


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > I thought leftists hated the USA, and the Constitution? Don't you want to burn it down? You toppled statues of Lincoln, Washington, Jefferson etc.
> ...


So that means I am right and you can't refute my facts.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> ...


Wrong..this is what anarchy looks like.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Mostly peaceful...

Isnt that the standard you Clowns set?


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Going against the constitution.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> T
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


They are seditionists, seditionist.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.


Works for me...start with machine-gunning some Trumpistas.


----------



## alpine (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Can we call it a coup now? Seems like it might be a coup.
> ...



obviously...
since nobody opposing them...

fun to watch these entitled spoiled kids enjoying their privileges...


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Jimmy_Chitwood said:


> THE NORTH
> 
> Undefeated, Defending Civil War Champions!!!!


Texas is also undefeated when it comes to independence.

Come stop us.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 6, 2021)

Trumpybear's Orangeshirts abandon Law and Order and attacks Congress

You reap what you sow.


----------



## ShThFuUp (Jan 6, 2021)

While they are in the neighborhood - lets hope we can get a few to load up Trump's Uhaul. These mindless walking dead criminals can then walk behind their inferior leader as he heads down i95.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> I'm enjoying every damn minute of it..


Of course the anarchists and the chinese will enjoy this


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite proud of my multiple ballots and last night was no different.
> ...



Done and done.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> ...


Yes. Do it. I want more violence.

We need some serious violence.


----------



## Jimmy_Chitwood (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > THE NORTH
> ...




Anybody knows better than to mess with Texas.

Just axe Elon Musk.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> This is delicious. But any blood will be on Trump's hands.


The blood is on democrats for stealing an election


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 6, 2021)

Nice crowd.

US Capitol breached as Trump supporters clash with police


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > THE NORTH
> ...


Half of Texas are democrats...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > AMart said:
> ...


Why argue with an idiot who knows everything yet nothing at all...You've got a little foam coming from the side of your mouth let me wipe that off for you.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...




Sure its peaceful.   The capitol didn't burn , people aren't getting killed.  Its neither treasonous nor seditious.

Its what Democracy looks like.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

candycorn said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



which enemy nation?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

Great fun.

Maybe these idiots are upset because they've realized they've been had by an orange buffoon.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


5 years ago his main theme was regressives on the left and how their partisanship was  leading them to abandon liberalism and support some extremely illiberal groups.

Now, he is one of them.


----------



## alpine (Jan 6, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> The protesters are very peaceful.  Nothing has been vandalized.  No one has been threatened.    It it was democrats those statues would be rubble.
> 
> When the government fears the people there is liberty.



if it was anyone else, they would be shot before they stepped anywhere close to that building...

it is a maga privilege to invade a federal building and not even get touched by cops...


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This is delicious. But any blood will be on Trump's hands.
> ...


You've really been fooled.

No WONDER you're so angry.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Trumpybear's Orangeshirts abandon Law and Order and attacks Congress
> 
> You reap what you sow.



That can't be true, Trump was the law and order president.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Bullshit


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > THE NORTH
> ...


Perhaps you forgot the civil war..what side Texas  was on...and who won?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Great fun.
> 
> Maybe these idiots are upset because they've realized they've been had by an orange buffoon.


I don't care why they're upset as long as some people die and it gets burned to the fucking ground.

Will it be great to not have to live in the same country as Texas? You should support us.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Great fun.
> 
> Maybe these idiots are upset because they've realized they've been had by an orange buffoon.


You give them way too much credit.  Hope they know they would be pushed away from any trump resorts too....


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Put this down it might help


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Dogmaphobe said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Dogmaphobe said:
> ...


He also claims to have ~400 clients. Average CFP has 96. And with 4x more than the average he is still here all the time....hmmmm....


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Yeah Texas wasn't fighting for independence.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Nothing in the Constitution prohibits Mostly Peaceful political protests.


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks like an invasion.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

This needs to be an occupy movement.

We can't let the Communists steal this election and destroy this country!


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Pasco08 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats MAGA on becoming the very thing you hated six months ago, Didn't take very long.
> ...






Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Not me.  I want them to make an arrest only, and I want the fucking prosecutors to do their fucking job and throw the book at this violence provoking shit stain.


 
Officer suspended for hitting woman...but who hit who first?

 Yes, you have been a big supporter of violence. LOL


----------



## Claudette (Jan 6, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Wow.  And congress and the house are running away like the cowards that they are.



Yup. I'm watching it now. Rep's and Senators were still protesting the election. They have removed the officials so nothing can be done till they can get people out of the buildings. Who can blame them this fraudulent election is enough to piss off a saint.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

Lysistrata said:


> This is unbelievable. Truly frightening. Traitors are taking over the Capitol and basically attacking the United States of America. They are no longer protesters, they are traitors. I'm wondering where the National Guard is. Now there are rumors of pipe bombs. Back in the 70's, they had to open RFK Stadium to lock up those arrested in an anti-war protest. They are going to have to do the same today.  Damn, where is the Guard? They are going to have corral these criminals and herd them onto police vans.
> 
> Good God! Now there is an armed standoff at the House front door, and the police have their guns drawn. Pence has been evacuated. The local officials unfortunately assumed that trumpsters were civilized Americans.



You poor thing, you better go hide under your covers. This is going to be over very soon, drama king.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Those aren’t ‘trumpsters’, they’re _Americans_. Something democrats don’t understand.


they are people who are loyal to trump and don't give fuck about the USA and its institutions, system, and constitution. aka trumpsters or trumptards.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 6, 2021)

Pasco08 said:


> Congrats MAGA on becoming the very thing you hated six months ago, Didn't take very long.


Left Wingers are dumb violent bigots.
These people are protesting the destruction of our democracy.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > citygator said:
> ...


CSA


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


They are protesting the constitution.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Of course the anarchists and the chinese will enjoy this


I'm enjoying this because this will be Trump's legacy.

There is no long term damage. The Congress will reconvene and carry out it's duties to make sure Biden takes office in 2 weeks. The Capital will be fine.

But no one is going to want to be associated with this effort to change the outcome of the election because of these guys.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...



So that's your excuse for this bullshit.


----------



## konradv (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of people are going to get arrested.  Thank God we have the FEMA camps.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


The police have arrived.  Since no one is fighting them they are wandering around with the protesters.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Great fun.
> ...


Neat!  Go ahead!


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2021)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Why are they still alive? Oh, we know why. <a href="https://t.co/YFiOALY5b7">https://t.co/YFiOALY5b7</a></p>&mdash; silverprincess (@marsha_vivinate) <a href="">January 6, 2021</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Pasco08 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats MAGA on becoming the very thing you hated six months ago, Didn't take very long.
> ...


Wrong these people want to destroy our democracy.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Pasco08 said:
> ...


Independence is my only objective.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jan 6, 2021)

Meathead said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...



Fool you are the swamp.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 6, 2021)

The serfs have had it with the nobles.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> *You've really been fooled.*
> 
> No WONDER you're so angry.


I wish I could say that about you

but I suspect you know the election was stolen and just dont care


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

How did a bunch of poor morons come to worship Spaulding from caddy shack?  Spaulding is all grown up and a bunch of poor losers made him president.  This country used to be smarter.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney will watch the war on TV as he posts threads in USMB.
> ...



Aren't you happy your paying him 2 grand?


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Pasco08 said:
> ...



No, we don't want to live under a tyrannical govt.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong again, Trumpster!
> ...



You elected these spineless, republican cowards.


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

alpine said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > The protesters are very peaceful.  Nothing has been vandalized.  No one has been threatened.    It it was democrats those statues would be rubble.
> ...


You guys have burning, looting, robbing at will and police didn't do chit. Every night your team tried to burn down that Federal Courthouse and nobody got shot. Lying Commie.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



There is nothing "constitutional " about colluding with Red China to rig an election.  This is the way people seen it, and Biden hasn't even explained himself yet.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Cool. So, are you letting us walk or do we need to lock and load?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> 
> 
> > THE NORTH
> ...


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Pasco08 said:
> ...


Just a mostly peaceful protest.  Nothing to see here.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


are you drunk?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > *You've really been fooled.*
> ...


Only in TrumpWorld.

The rest of us are laughing at you.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Who do you want to perform this audit?  Trump Humpers.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Pasco08 said:
> ...


Correct.  

We want to destroy your bullshit "union" so Texas can leave.


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Those aren’t ‘trumpsters’, they’re _Americans_. Something democrats don’t understand.
> ...


----------



## Nia88 (Jan 6, 2021)

Yet rethuglicans keep claiming the left violent. The left didn't intimidate election officials or storm the capital building when certifying 2016 results. 

Trump supporters are unhinged and deplorable .


----------



## Claudette (Jan 6, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



Yeah and I'm listening to the MSM telling one and all how undemocratic these protests are. What a load of horse shit. Oh and the politicians are spouting their usual bullshit. Politicians. Who needs their sorry asses. LOL


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Is it anything like this?


----------



## gipper (Jan 6, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


Could it be that Dumb Don and his supporters put an end to this criminal government?  Happen consequence of Dumb Don’s failed presidency.

If only.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 6, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> ...


Democrats want violence


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Jimmy_Chitwood said:
> ...


Bring it.
We have 40 million guns and itchy trigger fingers.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

I gotta wonder how many righties on this board are Russian trolls.  They clearly hate the USA.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

The children will tire themselves out.

Hopefully nobody is seriously hurt.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 6, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpybear's Orangeshirts abandon Law and Order and attacks Congress
> ...



Hitler ran on a pro law and order platform after the Reichstag fire too.

They just carried out a bloody body out of the Capital on a stretcher


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Half are dems.  You probably would lose a civil war for Texas.


----------



## pyetro (Jan 6, 2021)

Painting themselves as the party of law and order was a successful move. I admit it and I am a democrat. 

But attacking police just killed that advantage. It's over. The Republicans are now the opposite of a party of law and order. They breached the capitol.

Even Republicans are turning against republicans. And I am loving it so much. This is good for the Democratic party. It's almost as if Trump were a Democrat disguised as a Republican trying to help the Democrats. Trump helped Warnock and Ossoff in Georgia and will continue to help for years to come.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

gipper said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Call it what you want. 

You and I have the same goal.


----------



## Superbadbrutha (Jan 6, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Those aren’t ‘trumpsters’, they’re _Americans_. Something democrats don’t understand.



No Americans accept the results of elections. They don't follow a lying buffoon.


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

YES!!!!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> I gotta wonder how many righties on this board are Russian trolls.  They clearly hate the USA.


How many Democrats here are Chinese trolls?


----------



## jillian (Jan 6, 2021)

pyetro said:


> Painting themselves as the party of law and order was a successful move. I admit it and I am a democrat.
> 
> But attacking police just killed that advantage. It's over. The Republicans are now the opposite of a party of law and order. They breached the capitol.
> 
> Even Republicans are turning against republicans. And I am loving it so much. This is good for the Democratic party. It's almost as if Trump were a Democrat disguised as a Republican trying to help the Democrats. Trump helped Warnock and Ossoff in Georgia and will continue to help for years to come.


They haven’t been pro law and order since Donald moved in


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> I gotta wonder how many righties on this board are Russian trolls.  They clearly hate the USA.


Call me what you want.  Just let Texas out of this chickenshit "union."


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2021)

TheGreatSatan said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



OTOH, President Trump has called for peace and asked the protesters to stay non-violent.


----------



## miketx (Jan 6, 2021)

Good, the police are commie scum just like the op. Go Trumpers!


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> I'm enjoying this because this will be Trump's legacy.


Libs will always find something to hate trump for

but legacy will be bitterness over a stolen elsction that never goes away


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Already a Thread this, Dumbass.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2021)

Sad to see our President egging them on

Justifies why he was denied a second term


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 6, 2021)

Time to Impeach the POS. right now.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2021)

Trump has trashed forty years of Reagan Republicanism...Good job Genius Boy...


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta wonder how many righties on this board are Russian trolls.  They clearly hate the USA.
> ...


Not sure but don’t hear any who clearly hate the country.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Yeah it is peaceful, just a few folks forced their way into the Senate chambers. Hell the cops aren't finding any violence and are just wandering around with the protesters.


----------



## ldabell (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.


              AMERICA FALLS, UNDER THE CONTROL, OF THE COMUNIST REPUBLICAN AMERICAN PRESIDENT, THE SOLDIERS, WHO HAVE FOUGHT AND DIED, FOR THIS COUNTRY, WEEP, IN THEIR GRAVES!


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 6, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Nice crowd.
> 
> US Capitol breached as Trump supporters clash with polic



The article headline clashed with the articles content.

There was no actual breach occurring:



> Protesters tore down metal barricades at the bottom of the Capitol’s steps and were met by officers in riot gear. Some tried to push past the officers who held shields and officers could be seen firing pepper spray into the crowd to keep them back. Some in the crowd were shouting “traitors” as officers tried to keep them back.



Trump is a dumbfuck for exhorting the crowds since it shut Congress down, which can defeat his gambit there if it does on and on.



> Both chambers abruptly went into recess. The District of Columbia's Mayor, Muriel Bowser, issued a curfew for 6 p.m.



If this stupid shit goes on, and on. Congress may just vote to Certify the election to Biden, just shut down the objection process, after all they have a deadline to meet.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


> YES!!!!


Something about this photo is just hilarious and sad at the same time.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Superbadbrutha said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Nope. I think its terrible. Should not happen and those who are breaking the law should go to jail. My troll post was due to the hypocrisy of the left. Did you say the same about BLM protesters? Antifa?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


I would rather lose, die, and ride the Valkyrie to Valhalla than live in the same country as your fucking shit ass.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

U.S. Rep Adam Kinzinger (R) calling Trump a coward.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > Pasco08 said:
> ...


This is what happens when you steal an election


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 6, 2021)

The real cowards are in congress and are running scared.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta wonder how many righties on this board are Russian trolls.  They clearly hate the USA.
> ...


Half of Texas isn’t much of a country.  You better learn Spanish...


----------



## Skeptic1959 (Jan 6, 2021)

this is all scripted and staged and if you believe what is going on in D.C. is not pre-empted, scripted, or staged, I will have the Brooklyn Bridge to sell to you! Such obvious planned stupidity. This is all part of Trump's CHAOS agenda. Staged events to create chaos. Both sides are guilty of this. Where are we living anymore? Anyone have a deserted island for sale?


----------



## alpine (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...



thats because cops didnt wait for the protests to start...
they started shooting long before the protest itself...


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> ...


Sure you have. All summer long.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Just bring it-curb service.. It don't work that way Rambone.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> TheGreatSatan said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


They got violent after he talked.  Guess he fucked that up to.  He will never stop being a failure it seems.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

THIS JUST IN

The MAGA General and his attack dog have arrived!


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Libs will always find something to hate trump for


This is the logical ultimate outcome of Trump's rhetoric and you're still scrambling to whine about me.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

putin is laughing.

on the other hand. i am laughing as well.


----------



## jillian (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sick treasonous psychos


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Sure protest. But storm a building with the intention of disrupting a Constitutional process cause you didn't like the outcome of the election? That's sedition.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 6, 2021)

Burn it down.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatSatan said:
> ...


he can't wait to be president select dictator for life then the Trumpets can swoon their way into fascism..


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 6, 2021)

pyetro said:


> Painting themselves as the party of law and order was a successful move. I admit it and I am a democrat.
> 
> But attacking police just killed that advantage. It's over. The Republicans are now the opposite of a party of law and order. They breached the capitol.
> 
> Even Republicans are turning against republicans. And I am loving it so much. This is good for the Democratic party. It's almost as if Trump were a Democrat disguised as a Republican trying to help the Democrats. Trump helped Warnock and Ossoff in Georgia and will continue to help for years to come.














Where are they burning things down like this scene you moron? Because of you blinded sheep we've entered the Biden Depression.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2021)

bear513 said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...


No, this is what happens when a president lies about a stolen election.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Already know it.

Like I said, I would rather die in battle and ride the Valkyrie to Valhalla to feast, fight, and fuck forever than live in the same country as you fuckers!!!


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 6, 2021)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > I gotta wonder how many righties on this board are Russian trolls.  They clearly hate the USA.
> ...


All of them.

Did the communists think they could steal the election, three of them, and nothing would happen?


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 6, 2021)

pyetro said:


> Painting themselves as the party of law and order was a successful move. I admit it and I am a democrat.
> 
> But attacking police just killed that advantage. It's over. The Republicans are now the opposite of a party of law and order. They breached the capitol.
> 
> Even Republicans are turning against republicans. And I am loving it so much. This is good for the Democratic party. It's almost as if Trump were a Democrat disguised as a Republican trying to help the Democrats. Trump helped Warnock and Ossoff in Georgia and will continue to help for years to come.


I kept repeating this over, and over, and over...

Republicans were NEVER the party of "law and order", they're the party of the opposite, total lawlessness and disorder.

The house that bigotry and racism built.


----------



## jillian (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> putin is laughing.
> 
> on the other hand. i am laughing as well.


Yup


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 6, 2021)

Trump supporters peacefully protest at nations capitol. Liberals go nuts.
Biden supporters riot, loot, and burn down buildings. Liberals call it a peaceful protest.
Huge difference....


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Still bigger than germany


----------



## cwise76 (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


> YES!!!!





Mac1958 said:


> Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!


What a dipshit


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatSatan said:
> ...




No one is getting violent.   No buildings are on fire, no lootings, no killings.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


 
 Meh, they look foolish but they have a right to protest. Even violently if need be.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

pyetro said:


> Painting themselves as the party of law and order was a successful move. I admit it and I am a democrat.
> 
> But attacking police just killed that advantage. It's over. The Republicans are now the opposite of a party of law and order. They breached the capitol.
> 
> Even Republicans are turning against republicans. And I am loving it so much. This is good for the Democratic party. It's almost as if Trump were a Democrat disguised as a Republican trying to help the Democrats. Trump helped Warnock and Ossoff in Georgia and will continue to help for years to come.


Yep.

Went law and order ends, ass kicking begins.


----------



## JGalt (Jan 6, 2021)

Shots fired inside the Capitol bldg.

It's happening.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 6, 2021)

This could have been avoided if the concerns of Americans over election fraud had been given due process instead of those Americans being told to 'stfu & accept the election results'. 

From state to Federal officials, even the Chief Justice of the USSC, acknowledged there was election fraud...'just not enough to overturn the election results'...yet failed to make any of it transparent. 

The more I see of what is going on the more I agree with Ted Cruise about appointing an 'Emergency Election Board' - as was done by Congress in 1877 - to address the major issues / concerns of election fraud of millions of Americans, if only to eliminate the loss of confidence in out government, loss of confidence in our elections, to eliminate all the Conspiracy Theories, and eliminate all the violence.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Their violence is defeating Trump, Congress has adjourned for the day.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Yeah. Sure doesn't look anything like Portland, Seattle or Indi now does it??


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


And such has me disappointed.

I wish that whole city would burn.


----------



## Issa (Jan 6, 2021)

As a naturalized citizen _Who loves this country, and studied extensively past empires history I've been telling friends and family the US is the most fragile empire and has all ingredients of collapse and we will see it sooner than we think. _

I'm glad I have a plan B and I wish everyone does. Education really failed the US.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dogmaphobe said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Another poster constantly champions BLM and Antifa violence while claiming to have been in law enforcement.

It's all part of the game here.


----------



## alpine (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


> YES!!!!



this looks like from a 3rd world country...


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Just as long as Amazon brings it to yous on a platter..


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Like this dog and pony show is going anywhere.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Have no clue as to what CSA means. I grew up at a time when people weren't lazy and actually spelled out words instead of using juvenile initials. I'm not wasting time to figure your language out, not that important. 

So if you don't know the enemy nation, fine by me.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2021)

Claudette said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Now it is proof positive both sides are equally despicable, right?


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



 A pyrric victory at best.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Painting themselves as the party of law and order was a successful move. I admit it and I am a democrat.
> ...


Too funny coming from you Antifa supporters.


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2021)

If we nuked DC right now the National IQ would shoot up 50 points.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...




No one in the media has even looked at the evidence.   There are affidavits of huge counting chicanery in multiple states.

All that the people ask is that an independent commission be set up to look at and investigate the election.


----------



## lg325 (Jan 6, 2021)

Its the 1960s in reverse. Trump and Biden both need to talk to these folks together. Lets not see any  deaths.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Superbadbrutha said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


If these protesters were burn loot murder and antifa, the statues would be rubble.  The furniture smashed and the building would be ablaze.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> This is the logical ultimate outcome of Trump's rhetoric and you're still scrambling to whine about me.


Trump rhetoric is driven by democrat election cheating


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 6, 2021)

Claudette said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



Sure. Cause fomenting sedition by interrupting a Constitutional process and attempting to overturn the results of a free and fair election is so the same as a crowd protesting for racial justice...PS, don't care about the violence part. It's unacceptable on both sides of the aisle.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 6, 2021)

Look at that crowd. Wow.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


No, it’s not a peaceful protest until fires are started, buildings damaged and businesses looted.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



This is what happens when you try to steal an election.  The chickens are coming in now.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


> YES!!!!


lol. that guy is the future of the republican party.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 6, 2021)

Trump's last hurrah is playing out.

His actions since his loss on November 4th, culminated by his actions in Georgia and the riots this week have sealed his fate as the worst President, EVER.

Trump supporters are anarchists not patriots.

More and more Republicans are running away from Trump and his minions.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

TV says shots fired inside the Capital


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 6, 2021)

Claudette said:


> Look at that crowd. Wow.



Its huge.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 6, 2021)

lg325 said:


> Its the 1960s in reverse. Trump and Biden both need to talk to these folks together. Lets not see any  deaths.


Biden needs to admit that the election was stolen and he is a Chinese agent


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Trump's last hurrah is playing out.
> 
> His actions since his loss on November 4th, culminated by his actions in Georgia and the riots this week have sealed his fate as the worst President, EVER.
> 
> ...


too late. they are complicit.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> TV says shots fired inside the Capital


That would be the Chicago contingent.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Trump rhetoric is driven by democrat election cheating


He's driven by his pathological narcissisms that won't allow him to accept defeat. 

And he's embarrassing the entire country to do so.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 6, 2021)

If the vote cheating is allowed to stand, then we will see a secession movement. Probably starting in texas and gathering more than half of the states.  I don't want that, but it may be the only way so save our country and its constitution.


----------



## NoNukes (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> remember when da libruls did the same in 2017? both sides are the same.


No, do not remember that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Pelosi begging for the National Guard. Did she do the same in Minny, Kenosha, NYC and Portland? Hypocrite.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> T
> 
> 
> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


They are the USSA government.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

alpine said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...



Portland had 100 plus days of riots and the police stood down. The same in Seattle, in fact they created a mini-city and police weren't allowed in. Several other cities were the same. 

Quit lying!


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.







Brought to you by the 'Law and Order' party.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


You need to mature.  Odin doesn’t like criminals.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney will watch the war on TV as he posts threads in USMB.
> ...


Self portrait?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Redfish said:


> If the vote cheating is allowed to stand, then we will see a secession movement. Probably starting in texas and gathering more than half of the states.  I don't want that, but it may be the only way so save our country and its constitution.



No, we won't. We'll see a small butt hurt core constituency that is violent and irrational. 

While the rest of us continue on our lives.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > AMart said:
> ...


It’s a democrat. It doesn’t understand lying or morals or rules, etc.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

citygator said:


> If we nuked DC right now the National IQ would shoot up 50 points.



If you nuked the joint session the National IQ would shoot up 100 points.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Mmmkay.

This is beautiful.

Government must fear the people.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> No one is getting violent.   No buildings are on fire, no lootings, no killings.


Shots fired, and our Nation's leaders running in fear.

Police no where in site, race soldiers.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

This is why vote by mail is a bad idea.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Protesters have breached the Senate floor.

Burn that shit to the ground.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> This could have been avoided if the concerns of Americans over election fraud had been given due process instead of those Americans being told to 'stfu & accept the election results'.
> 
> From state to Federal officials, even the Chief Justice of the USSC, acknowledged there was election fraud...'just not enough to overturn the election results'...yet failed to make any of it transparent.
> 
> The more I see of what is going on the more I agree with Ted Cruise about appointing an 'Emergency Election Board' - as was done by Congress in 1877 - to address the major issues / concerns of election fraud of millions of Americans, if only to eliminate the loss of confidence in out government, loss of confidence in our elections, to eliminate all the Conspiracy Theories, and eliminate all the violence.


There is 0 evidence....  even the right wing judges found nothing


----------



## blackhawk (Jan 6, 2021)

Hey look it’s another mostly peaceful protest LMAO.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Jan 6, 2021)

Already starting to hear comments that these are not true Trump supporters..it's ANTIFA dressed up as Trump supporters...LOL!!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> ...


That's what they called george washington, let the fun begin


----------



## Preacher (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.


It's BEAUTIFUL! The only thing that can beat this is seeing traitors dragged out in cuffs and given a traitors sentence!  We told yall we would play by the rules until it was no longer useful to do so. We TRIED to be peaceful and go about righting this wrong through legal means, yall refused to back down so America must be saved at ALL COSTS!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > No one is getting violent.   No buildings are on fire, no lootings, no killings.
> ...


They should be running in fear. They need to fear us.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > No one is getting violent.   No buildings are on fire, no lootings, no killings.
> ...


Still “mostly peaceful”.....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

They need to clear this up before night hits. This is utterly terrible but predictable.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> He's driven by his pathological narcissisms that won't allow him to accept defeat.


I dont accept a stolen election either


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> This is why vote by mail is a bad idea.



 Then Trump shouldn't have voted that way.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 6, 2021)

I keep hearing talking heads and politicians say what we are seeing is 'not who we are' and nothing like this should ever be done. 

I do not completely disagree, but my questions is what are Americans supposed to do when they follow the rules and our government and others do not.  

Case in point, again, Democrats in Pa irrefutably violated both state and federal Constitutions and Rules of Law by by-passing the legislature - the only legal body that can change election laws - to change election laws and procedures in the middle of the election in order to help Joe Biden win. 

This is not in dispute. This happened; however, no one in our government or in the judicial court systems who will step up and prevent them from getting away with it. 

Are Americans just supposed to lay down and accept others violating the rules while they are supposed to follow the rules?  

As you can see, once confidence is lost in the government and elections violence follows.

I am not advocating or supporting that violence - I am just pointing out this is what happens....which is what we are seeing now.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...




the current protesters in DC are the modern patriots ,  much like the founding fathers who dared to defy the king of england.   Silent america is fed up and will be silent no longer.


----------



## lg325 (Jan 6, 2021)

These folks we see on television are not anti American. They honestly believe  they are protecting this country. A loss of trust in the media and elected officials is at the root of this protest.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> This is why vote by mail is a bad idea.


This is why electing a child with no morals is a bad idea. Where is the law and order?


----------



## night_son (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 6, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > Look at that crowd. Wow.
> ...



Hope you are listening to the MSM telling everyone how unconstitutional this is. What a load of horse shit. Trump has asked everyone to be non violent


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > This is why vote by mail is a bad idea.
> ...



Not the same as absentee voting.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pelosi begging for the National Guard. Did she do the same in Minny, Kenosha, NYC and Portland? Hypocrite.


Please, dear God, don't let anything happen to her ice cream!!


----------



## Aldo Raine (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



  Yes they should!!!!!
MAGA


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> They need to clear this up before night hits. This is utterly terrible but predictable.



Give how hard they hit the peaceful protestors outside the white house so Trump could get that photo-op.....there's a surprising lack of rubber bullets and tear gas in response to this.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2021)

Redfish said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...


Yeah right, they are mislead dumbasses just like BLM and ANTIFA.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > This is why vote by mail is a bad idea.
> ...




he votef using a legal absentee ballot.   Biden won via illegal fake chinese ballots,  no where near the same


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 6, 2021)

Redfish said:


> If the vote cheating is allowed to stand, then we will see a secession movement. Probably starting in texas and gathering more than half of the states.  I don't want that, but it may be the only way so save our country and its constitution.



We're already forming the basis for a secession movement down here.  It will happen.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > This is why vote by mail is a bad idea.
> ...


Same place it was during the BLM/Antifa looting in Minny, Kenosha, Portland and NY.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


wow. zing.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> I keep hearing talking heads and politicians say what we are seeing is 'not who we are' and nothing like this should ever be done.
> 
> I do not completely disagree, but my questions is what are Americans supposed to do when they follow the rules and our government and others do not.
> 
> Case in point, again, Democrats in Pa irrefutably violated both state and federal Constitutions and Rules of Law by by-passing the legislature - the only legal body that can change election laws - to change election laws and procedures in the middle of the election in order to help Joe Biden win.


 
 The rules were changed in a bipartisan agreement.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




not even close.


----------



## Skeptic1959 (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


> YES!!!!


It doesn't get any more staged than this photo...good gracious how phony


----------



## Preacher (Jan 6, 2021)

Time to see who the spineless RINOS are and who has the balls to stand up for a revolutionary act! I 100% stand behind ALL of this! This is a revolution.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Protesters have breached the Senate floor.
> 
> Burn that shit to the ground.


Yes, they should burn the protestors to the ground.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> I keep hearing talking heads and politicians say what we are seeing is 'not who we are' and nothing like this should ever be done.
> 
> I do not completely disagree, but my questions is what are Americans supposed to do when they follow the rules and our government and others do not.
> 
> ...



Uh-huh.

Nothing says 'law and order' and 'respect the police' like attacking both.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...


You're welcome. You come here looking for attention and I gave it to you. Now run back to your bunker. Adults are speaking.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> This is why vote by mail is a bad idea.


yeah. you have identified the problem, sherlock.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > This could have been avoided if the concerns of Americans over election fraud had been given due process instead of those Americans being told to 'stfu & accept the election results'.
> ...


The time for talking about evidence is way past, buddy. Now it's time for making people afraid.

Everybody knows this is all bullshit. You're trying to convince us with a very thing that's pissing us off. It ain't happening.

We tried to warn you.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Protesters have breached the Senate floor.
> ...


Do it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Protesters have breached the Senate floor.
> ...


Protesting is legal in the US and per Chris Cuomo, no one said they have to be peaceful. LOL 

Media is just as responsible for this as Trump is


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


All happened under trump.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

Love it!  I back the patriots





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Jan 6, 2021)

Just saw video of Trump's knuckle draggers roaming around the Senate floor rifling through desks. Heads are going to roll over how those mouth breathers got that far. Should have been shot..


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > AMart said:
> ...


And all the leftists who are in this thread spewing in outrage like they are were just fine with that.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 6, 2021)

Claudette said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Mainstream are anti-america propagandists.  Ignore them.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Great going Trump.  You spent about a month pouring gas and NOW you want to calm things down.

Somebody is going to die and it's going to be entirely because of this idiot's insane rhetoric.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > I keep hearing talking heads and politicians say what we are seeing is 'not who we are' and nothing like this should ever be done.
> ...




no, they were not.  you are lying.


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> putin is laughing.
> 
> on the other hand. i am laughing as well.


I'm not laughing I'm loading magazines and preparing to repel boarders.

Seriously considering heading for the bugout point.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> Just saw video of Trump's knuckle draggers roaming around the Senate floor rifling through desks. Heads are going to roll over how those mouth breathers got that far. Should have been shot..



Shoot them.  Shoot as many as you can.

Give us justification for destroying everything. Do it


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


In Democrat run cities that ignored Trump. Correct.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 6, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> Just saw video of Trump's knuckle draggers roaming around the Senate floor rifling through desks. Heads are going to roll over how those mouth breathers got that far. Should have been shot..



Looks like congress critter heads are about to roll.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



 It's all vote by mail. Trump failed to lead.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



No, you tried to threaten us....demanding that we cede an election to you that you lost. Or your ilk would begin murdering people.

So much for the 'law and order' party, eh?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.


Welcome to America, assholes, for 6 fucking months cities burned in the United States and the prog masters didnt say a word, now they are seeing how pissed off the people are, and i hope those asshats get there due.....


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Protesters have breached the Senate floor.
> ...


Flippity-Floppity.....


----------



## Viacheslav (Jan 6, 2021)

Americans, you are crazy, but usually during similar events in other countries, the United States formally insists that the local government negotiate with the protesters and prevent violence against the protesters . And if the government allows the protesters' rights to be violated, the US will impose sanctions or even bomb the country in the name of democracy.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 6, 2021)

Reported shots fired in the building...Pelosi requests National Guard clear the Capital


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Redfish said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



 All votes were legal. Trump needed to lead by example but that's not how he works.


----------



## alpine (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > AMart said:
> ...



when you are not an entitled maga brat, you get shot by the cops for no reason, before even you start any protests...

however when you are an entitled maga brat, you can protest as you like and even invade a federal building and can still walk out free with your privileges...


----------



## Crepitus (Jan 6, 2021)

Police presence increasing steadily in the background of all the news shots.  Riot gear, shields, armored cars, shooters on the roofs, this is about to get uglier.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> View attachment 438180
> 
> Great going Trump.  You spent about a month throwing gas and NOW you want to calm things down.
> 
> Somebody is going to die and it's going to be entirely because of this idiot's insane rhetoric.




No, if this turns bad it will be the fault of the liars and schemers like Pelosi, Obama, Schiff, Schumer, Strzok, McCabe, Lynch, Holder, clinton, and most of the lying media who plotted since 2016 to overthrow a legally elected president.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> ...


The capital needs to burn


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 6, 2021)

and so it begins


----------



## RadicalRedneck (Jan 6, 2021)

This Is What Happens When You STEAL An Election


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Trump's last hurrah is playing out.
> 
> His actions since his loss on November 4th, culminated by his actions in Georgia and the riots this week have sealed his fate as the worst President, EVER.
> 
> ...


Let THAT Republican Party DIE


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Didn’t Cuomo ask “Where in the Constitution does it say protests need to be peaceful”?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 6, 2021)

Viacheslav said:


> Americans, you are crazy, but usually during similar events in other countries, the United States formally insists that the local government negotiate with the protesters and prevent violence against the protesters . And if the government allows the protesters' rights to be violated, the US will impose sanctions or even bomb the country in the name of democracy.


Putin's bitch heard from, eh?


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Yep. The HOUSE CLEANING came under Trump


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Viacheslav said:


> Americans, you are crazy, but usually during similar events in other countries, the United States formally insists that the local government negotiate with the protesters and prevent violence against the protesters . And if the government allows the protesters' rights to be violated, the US will impose sanctions or even bomb the country in the name of democracy.


Bring it on.

Every deer rifle and peashooter in the country will be pointed at anybody who tries to invade. Bring it.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Yeah no evidence.  Just a bunch of traitors now.  Lock em up


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Thomas Jefferson APPROVES


----------



## Redfish (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


so when a state reports move votes than registered voters, thats legal?   When poll workers change ballots from Trump to Biden, thats legal?   When the dominion machines flipped hundreds of thousands of votes, thats legal?  

Do you live under a rock at the bottom of the ocean?


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Redfish said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



 It's rarely wise to question me.

_  Governor Wolf made voting more convenient and secure by signing Act 77 of 2019, the most significant improvement to Pennsylvania’s elections in more than 80 years. The bipartisan compromise legislation takes effect for the April 2020 primary election and makes Pennsylvania a national leader with voter-friendly election reforms. _

Governor Wolf Signs Election Reform Bill Including New Mail-in Voting


----------



## HaShev (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Burn baby burn, and i hope the prog elites are barred inside, just like BLM tried to do to the police...


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > This could have been avoided if the concerns of Americans over election fraud had been given due process instead of those Americans being told to 'stfu & accept the election results'.
> ...


You continue to lie, a lie that is easily and has been debunked:









						'We've never found systemic fraud, not enough to overturn the election': Georgia Secretary of State Raffensperger says
					

Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger joined ABC's "This Week" Sunday and defended the integrity of Georgia's election, which has been under attack by the president.




					abcnews.go.com
				




Election fraud has been found - even Democrats have agreed, also claiming not enough to overturn the election. 

Many Americans are obviously NOT taking Democrats words for it, especially after 4 years of crimes, treason, and non-stop coup attempts. 

Transparency and officially addressing the concerns of millions of Americans could have prevented this violence. 

...and when snowflakes like you continue to get caught in lies like this - 'there was no election fraud' - confidence in elections and govt is further eroded.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

None of these people could get into a Trump resort....


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Redfish said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



 You are wasting your time with arguments that never happened.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Redfish said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 438180
> ...



Idiots like you are brainwashed.

Throw your temper tantrum and enjoy the next four years.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

Reports that a woman has been shot.

If true, that blood is on Trump's hands.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2021)

The solution to this dispute is simple.    An independent commission to look at the election, including Red Chinese involvement, the count, etc. 

Like we had in 1877 during that disputed election between Hayes and Tilden.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> *Patriots doing the right thing.  Fuck the Democrats trying to steal this country.
> 
> This sorry piece of shit Biden asshole thinks he can unify this country by turining into a socialist shithole?  LOL!  *


More Trump supporters exhibiting their contempt for the rule of law, the Constitution, our democratic institutions, and the will of the people.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



The brownshirts are cheering for the burning of the Reichstag.

Shocker.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


You're trolling. Take it elsewhere.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


Stop the BS .  Are you a Russian troll
Or a traitor?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Reported shots fired in the building...Pelosi requests National Guard clear the Capital


Pelosi can go fuck her self.  I hope one of these protesters gets her and executes her.

The National Guard should sit on its fucking ass and do nothing. Just like it did all summer.

This is going to be a winter of love.  

Guess who started it.?


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 6, 2021)

Preacher said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> ...



Mass arrests are being planned right now.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




there is video evidence of those things happening.  thousands of sworn affidavits from americans who witnessed vote fraud.  There is a ton of evidence.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 6, 2021)

Not to worry.  The right does't have the guts to actually start a civil war.  Just ask the left.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


Exactly. It was Fredo Cuomo but still.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> The solution to this dispute is simple.    An independent commission to look at the election, including Red Chinese involvement, the count, etc.
> 
> Like we had in 1877 during that disputed election between Hayes and Tilden.



Like the Georgia recount that your ilk already ignored?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Redfish said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


No but he is as dumb as that rock. Don't waste your time.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Redfish said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



 No there isn't,


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 6, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


great song


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Preacher said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Just like the mass arrests that were done all summer?

Go for it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Short-term, this does nothing to change the inevitable.  Democrats won.

Long-term, this will further damage and divide the Republican party.

Good job, idiots.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## cwise76 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Reported shots fired in the building...Pelosi requests National Guard clear the Capital
> ...


Jesus man, you’re seriously fucked up aren’t you


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

conserveguy877 said:


> Fox news turds like Brett Bair, Chris Wallace, and Karl Rove are so full of shit. They're clearly trying to gaslight anything possible with this peaceful protest.




We have been doing channel surfing to get the best coverage.  CNN and MSNBC were despicable.  Then we turned  it on Fox (first time since the election) and heard that Chris Wallace asshole bitching.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Redfish said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



There isn't 'video evidence'. The video is of a poll worker taking legal ballots out of designated ballot storage box.....and counting them.

Says who? 

Says the Election Implementation Manager for Georgia along with the Secretary of State of Georgia. Both Republicans.


----------



## lg325 (Jan 6, 2021)

The people you see in this protest are the ones  who the elite in government and media looked down there nose at. They were called deplorable, brushed off and laughed at. They are the forgotten Americans. When this happens to any group after a time they will rise up!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > MarcATL said:
> ...


He will deny he ever said that, now that it isnt his BLM burning, looting and murdering....


----------



## Redfish (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




so what did you say when antifa and BLM burned cities all summer?   Was that ok?   Payback is hell and its coming to you lying libtards.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

cwise76 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


I wouldn't worry about who's fucked up.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

cwise76 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



This is the modern conservative movement. They're authoritarians. Never forget it. 

As I've said over and over........neither the GOP nor conservatives give a fiddler's fuck about the constitution. They are the single greatest threat to our democracy today.


----------



## Norman (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Both liars possibly behind the steal. No one cares what they say, they have been denying inquiry into the signatures which are obviously fraudulent from the start.

Vote box didn't work... legal box didn't work... let's see if peaceful protests have more success.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Wonder what the police do? These protesters support the police. What an awkward situation.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Reports that a woman has been shot.
> 
> If true, that blood is on Trump's hands.


If this could only be the spark that we need.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Fox news turds like Brett Bair, Chris Wallace, and Karl Rove are so full of shit. They're clearly trying to gaslight anything possible with this peaceful protest.
> ...


Somebody needs to drag his ass out into the street too.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> The solution to this dispute is simple.    An independent commission to look at the election, including Red Chinese involvement, the count, etc.
> 
> Like we had in 1877 during that disputed election between Hayes and Tilden.


There is 0 evidence.


----------



## Redfish (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...




millions have seen them, they aren't going away.  Deal with your cheating party as it is exposed.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Redfish said:


> so what did you say when antifa and BLM burned cities all summer?



I condemned it. 

What's the matter?  Do your bumper sticker talking points not work?  Like I told you, you're a brainwashed idiot.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Nazi Pelousy calls for the National Guard to invade, just like she did for Portland, Seattle.........oh wait.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Capital Clean Up on isle 86!


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Wonder what the police do? These protesters support the police. What an awkward situation.


What they do with all criminals.


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2021)

Darkwind said:


> Not to worry.  The right does't have the guts to actually start a civil war.  Just ask the left.



Yeah, sure. . . . . 

Is this the start of the rebellion? Anyone? 

I think it may be. It's so hard to tell before --- years or months afterward we all know what was the tipping point, the moment of Truth ---- Lexington/Concord, Bull Run, Yeltsin on the tank in the U.S.S.R. 

But I think this could be the genie out of the bottle.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

alpine said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...



That wasn't what happened this last summer, there were riots and no one did a thing. Not buying your revisionist history. 

Protests are fine, when people and property get hurt, I am done with it and people need to be contained and jailed.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

This is what our politicians deserve. Both sides are self serving assholes.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> Preacher said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Commie Harris will bail them out


----------



## ShThFuUp (Jan 6, 2021)

These rioters who are committing crimes will be eradicated (just like trumpism, trumplicans and trump himself). You see; shit gets flushed out with the stained toilet paper and that's what's going to happen with these trespassers (and current occupant of the White House).


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Reports that a woman has been shot.


Hopefully not a protestor or a cop


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Norman said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...



And demonstrating my point on the futility of a 'commission', we've got Norman. When the Georgia recount didn't demonstrate the fraud they'd imagined.......they just folded the Georgia republicans in charge of it into their batshit conspiracy theory.

Anything that doesn't ape the conspiracy.....must be part of it.

Says Birthers, Truthers, Flat Earthers.....and now conservatives.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

China and Russia are happy.  More Trump failure.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > The solution to this dispute is simple.    An independent commission to look at the election, including Red Chinese involvement, the count, etc.
> ...


Enjoy your zero evidence. In fact print that shit out and put it on your body. That'll protect you.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Orangeshirts.........

(Tailor made, available at the website....)


----------



## Redfish (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > so what did you say when antifa and BLM burned cities all summer?
> ...




if you condemned it, you were the only democrat that did.   People do not get brainwashed by the truth, they get brainwashed by propaganda and lies.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Nazi Pelousy calls for the National Guard to invade, just like she did for Portland, Seattle.........oh wait.


Nancy should hide at her hair dresser


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 6, 2021)

Circe said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Not to worry.  The right does't have the guts to actually start a civil war.  Just ask the left.
> ...


Naw.  It just a mostly peaceful protest.  We've been watching them for months.

I just don't understand why the Mayor of D.C. imposed a curfew. After all, when BLM and antifia were kicking and beating conservatives unconscious, it was perfectly okay to keep the city open.


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Reports that a woman has been shot.
> 
> If true, that blood is on Trump's hands.


Child please a bunch of those guys are Antifa dressed as a Trump voter LOL.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> I dont accept a stolen election either


Well, storming the capital is definitely going to help.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> U.S. Rep Adam Kinzinger (R) calling Trump a coward.



There are many Republicans in league with Democrats.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Stop the BS .  Are you a Russian troll
> Or a traitor?



I'm not the one who just got caught lying about election fraud, snowflake. 

I'm not the one who took $1.5 BILLION from the CCP.

I'm not the one who was caught facilitating CCP espionage for DECADES.

I'm not the one who screwed a CCP spy and hired another. 

I'm not the one who has allowed a proven CCP spy facilitator remain on the House Intel Committee. 

Your attempt at projection has failed.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 6, 2021)

ShThFuUp said:


> These rioters who are committing crimes will be eradicated (just like trumpism, trumplicans and trump himself). You see; shit gets flushed out with the stained toilet paper and that's what's going to happen with these trespassers (and current occupant of the White House).


Give that a try.  Let's see how it works out for you.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


I’ll be fine.  We are really seeing who the snowflakes are...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

til. national guard is for dispersing protesters when king donald wants to cross the street for a weird photo op, not for reclaiming the capitol building. seems reasonable.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 6, 2021)

citygator said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...



They did break in, no wonder Congress adjourned. 

But that hurts Trumps chance because if this goes on and on, Congress will vote to shut down the EC vote objection process and vote to certify Biden's win.

Stupid people!


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> *All patriots should rally in DC to stop the steal.*


Thank you for clearly posting your thoughts.....can't back track now.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > U.S. Rep Adam Kinzinger (R) calling Trump a coward.
> ...


Mitt? Which side are you on?


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Redfish said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Why are you still posting here, welsher? You lost a bet you made to never post here again.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2021)

And where is our fearless leader hiding also?


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 6, 2021)

okfine said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...




Thanks for pointing out you have absolutely NO REBUTTAL to any of the points I actually made.

You think you "won" anything?  Butthead, you don't know what you started.  This is just the beginning.  Several hundred thousand people have just taken over DC, stormed the Capitol and shut down the Congress.  They can't even count the EC votes.

Not only have you cost businesses there MILLIONS in lost revenue over just a single day but you've woken the sleeping bear.  America will not stand for your shit any longer.

What a great birthday present to me!


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Stop the BS .  Are you a Russian troll
> ...


You are the one making up BS


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Redfish said:


> if you condemned it, you were the only democrat that did.



That's another lie.  Maybe you should try thinking instead of spouting stupid nonsense.

Do you have more canned bullshit talking points that are easily disproven or are you going to say something useful this time?  Go on.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Trump and trumpers have no honor


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > U.S. Rep Adam Kinzinger (R) calling Trump a coward.
> ...



 The entire world is against Trump. LOL


----------



## ReinyDays (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> This is what our politicians deserve. Both sides are self serving assholes.



I wish I didn't agree ... but I do ... and I'm ashamed of myself ...


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Hopefully not a protestor or a cop


Who do you hope was shot then?


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 6, 2021)

*I am proud of people taking a stand for our democracy**


----------



## ShThFuUp (Jan 6, 2021)

Darkwind said:


> ShThFuUp said:
> 
> 
> > These rioters who are committing crimes will be eradicated (just like trumpism, trumplicans and trump himself). You see; shit gets flushed out with the stained toilet paper and that's what's going to happen with these trespassers (and current occupant of the White House).
> ...


It's working - the faggots are retreating. Just as your bitch ass would if you came this way.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Cool.

The time for reasoning is gone. It's over.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 6, 2021)

*"Whoever incites, sets on foot, assists, or engages in any rebellion or insurrection against the authority of the United States or the laws thereof, or gives aid or comfort thereto, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States."

Those who are watching the events today in DC, which was incited by The President of our United States, has put those of his base who entered the premises in danger of serving 10 years in prison, but trump's doing so has made him incapable of holding any office under the United States.*


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Well, storming the capital is definitely going to help.


Thats called an unintended consequence

libs remembered the stolen 1960 election that they got away with 

but this one is not so easily swept under the rug


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Your lies have been debunked. No one cares about your continued emotional opinionated claims of 'Nuh-uh'. Go away, snowflake.


----------



## ShThFuUp (Jan 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> And where is our fearless leader hiding also?


In the basement, cowering like the Putin bitch he is.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > *All patriots should rally in DC to stop the steal.*
> ...


Why would he want to?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

german news channel has interrupted its documentary about endangered elephants, and switched to the circus on dc. very fitting. still on topic.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


You can't convince the cult of reality. They're in too deep.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> And where is our fearless leader hiding also?


Who knows.  Where have the Democrat leaders been for the past year while cities burned, citizens were beaten and killed?  After all, why does Trump or the Republicans have to say anything?  It's just a mostly peaceful protest.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > The solution to this dispute is simple.    An independent commission to look at the election, including Red Chinese involvement, the count, etc.
> ...




Except, of course, for thousands of affidavits and videotapes, and analysis of the alleged tallies of votes indicating that they are tremendous inconsistent.    And of course, the evidence that Red China has been involved as well in trying to collude.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



For you ilk, its been gone for a long, long time.

Your ilk crave violence and authoritarianism. We'll see how far they get with both.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Thats called an unintended consequence


If you think it was an unintended consequence, you're either willfully blind or too stupid to predict the logical outcome of Trump's rhetoric.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Preacher said:
> ...



When did they storm the Capital Building and threaten law makers this summer?


----------



## alpine (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



those protests were as a result of police shooting people for no reason...

and i agree, when people in a protest cross the line, they should  be contained and jailed...

nobody above the law...


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



What affidavits? There's a reason they've never been shown to the public. 

There's a reason Trump's lawyers refused to even ALLEGE in their arguments that fraud had ever occurred.

You've been played.


----------



## Darkwind (Jan 6, 2021)

ShThFuUp said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > ShThFuUp said:
> ...


You'd never know if I did or not.  Cowards like you, who hide behind the law after subverting it for your own ends, whine and get angry when they demonstrate against your ideas.  A mostly peaceful demonstration at that.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

As if 4 years of huge deficits, giant bailouts, recession, most pandemic deaths, couldn’t hit 3% gdp growth, failed on healthcare... wasn’t enough.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...



Hoping it was one of them.


colfax_m said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > YES!!!!
> ...



Mostly sad.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Your hissy fit is not going to change anything and you're going to give Republicans a negative image that will last for years to come.

Congratulations.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 6, 2021)

RadicalRedneck said:


> This Is What Happens When You STEAL An Election



This is what happens when you encourage sedition. Gotta love Trump. Just digging that hole deeper and deeper. 25th Amendment...where art thou?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



Protest all you want, but any violence, and destroying of property, looting, setting fires or defacing statues and then the police need to come in and take control by arresting and breaking up the riots.


----------



## otto105 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.


Shoot to kill, eh.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> *I am proud of people taking a stand for our democracy**
> 
> View attachment 438187



 LOL, they aren't protesting against that. I wish they were.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 6, 2021)

Biden could stop this.  Admit the election was stolen and he is a Chinese agent.


----------



## Brain357 (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


There is a reason they lose every case with trump appointed judges...


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Who do you hope was shot then?


i chose my words carefully

and I dont want to see any peaceful protestor or honest cop just doing his job to be injured


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Redfish said:
> ...


Fuck that. Having no honor sitting around and doing jack shit while the bullshit continues.


----------



## norwegen (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > Mass arrests are being planned right now.
> ...


Yea, I think mass arrests will happen. They'll arrest conservatives for storming the capitol, and not the moonbats for destroying cities and lives.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Trump rhetoric is driven by democrat election cheating
> ...


No, he’s an American hoping to prevent the overthrow of this country. At least at the election level.
You’re just another propagandized dupe.


----------



## bodecea (Jan 6, 2021)

conserveguy877 said:


> Fox news turds like Brett Bair, Chris Wallace, and Karl Rove are so full of shit. They're clearly trying to gaslight anything possible with this peaceful protest.


peaceful?


----------



## okfine (Jan 6, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


What's with the "you" shit? Moron.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

alpine said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > alpine said:
> ...



I agree to disagree with your first point, the rest I am in full agreement on. If the DC protests get out of hand, people need to be rounded up and held accountable.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> *"Whoever incites, sets on foot, assists, or engages in any rebellion or insurrection against the authority of the United States or the laws thereof, or gives aid or comfort thereto, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States."
> 
> Those who are watching the events today in DC, which was incited by The President of our United States, has put those of his base who entered the premises in danger of serving 10 years in prison, but trump's doing so has made him incapable of holding any office under the United States.*



No link, post maybe closed soon.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 6, 2021)

What we are seeing is Americans who have lost complete confidence in out government after 4 continuous years of treasonous failed coup attempts and now a loss of confidence in our elections. 

As snowflakes have said today, there is a lot of blame to go around....what you want hear any of them say is that Democrats and what they have done are in any part to blame as well.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...



None of which have made it before a judge. In a court of law. With those people who swore those "affivdavits" under actual oath. Wonder why?...oh yeah. NO EVIDENCE!


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


And the reason is:


----------



## RealDave (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.
> ...



" WE lost the game because the refs cheated"

"I got a "D" in math because the teacher hates me"

'"My wife threw me out because she is a bitch"

"I got fired because the boss doesn't like me"

"Trump lost the election because the Democrats cheated"

I get it. You fucking losers have an excuse for your failures.  Mayve, just maybe, you actually are the losers that you appear to be.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.


Lol you childish morons will accomplish nothing.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Can we call it a coup now? Seems like it might be a coup.


Nope. Not a coup.  This is what happens when you disenfranchise 74 million voters then mock their concerns


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Redfish said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Off topic. Stay on topic.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



_  There has been one rebellion. That comes to one rebellion in a century and a half for each state. What country before ever existed a century and half without a rebellion? And what country can preserve it’s liberties if their rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms. The remedy is to set them right as to facts, pardon and pacify them. What signify a few lives lost in a century or two? The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants.  _

 Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Or there's another reason....


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Or.....that the 'evidence' is shit and Trump's attorneys refused to even ALLEGE in their arguments that any fraud had occurred.

You've been played.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

I am loving this mostly peaceful protest.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Congratulations, Trump supporters.

You happy now?


----------



## okfine (Jan 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> *"Whoever incites, sets on foot, assists, or engages in any rebellion or insurrection against the authority of the United States or the laws thereof, or gives aid or comfort thereto, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States."
> 
> Those who are watching the events today in DC, which was incited by The President of our United States, has put those of his base who entered the premises in danger of serving 10 years in prison, but trump's doing so has made him incapable of holding any office under the United States.*


Put all of them on a boat with little fuel.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 6, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> What we are seeing is Americans who have lost complete confidence in out government after 4 continuous years of treasonous failed coup attempts and now a loss of confidence in our elections.
> 
> As snowflakes have said today, there is a lot of blame to go around....what you want hear any of them say is that Democrats and what they have done are in any part to blame as well.



No what you are seeing is a bunch of lemmings who bury their heads in echo chambers, stoked by alt-right media and egged on by the CIC. Who I believe is going to be in a large amount of hot water shortly. Trump makes all of his own issues and all you can do is blame it on someone else..except the guy that made them.


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

Antifa


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> RadicalRedneck said:
> 
> 
> > This Is What Happens When You STEAL An Election
> ...



Oh, dozens of officials are working on Pence right now with regard to that 25th, be sure. It could happen.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

Shame on the Capitol police for shooting the Patriots.

Shame on the Capitol police for allowing a Communist take over of our country through a fraudulent election.

They should be joining the Patriots but then they will lose their dental plan.


----------



## ShThFuUp (Jan 6, 2021)

You trump supporters should be embarrassed. It's one thing to march to the Capital. It's one thing to stand and voice your frustrations and concerns, however, breaching secure areas is criminal, trump sits around encouraging this anarchy and you cultist agree with it. Trump has always been about himself and the fact you cannot see that shows how your hatred of Democrats, liberals, and those who are different consumes you.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

*White people are nice, until they ain't.*


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > What we are seeing is Americans who have lost complete confidence in out government after 4 continuous years of treasonous failed coup attempts and now a loss of confidence in our elections.
> ...


Why do you hate the first amendment and mostly peaceful protests?


----------



## alpine (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> alpine said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...





> If the DC protests get out of hand...



and it hasnt?...

nobody above the law...

even the president...


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> Shame on the Capitol police for shooting the Patriots.
> 
> Shame on the Capitol police for allowing a Communist take over of our country through a fraudulent election.
> 
> They should be joining the Patriots but then they will lose their dental plan.



And by 'patriots', you mean the guys pointing guns at our police?


----------



## norwegen (Jan 6, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> When did they storm the Capital Building and threaten law makers this summer?


_Capitol_. It's the Capitol Building.

Why does everyone call it the Capital?


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your hissy fit is not going to change anything and you're going to give Republicans a negative image that will last for years to come.
> 
> Congratulations.



Thanx. Let's wait a few days and see if it changes anything. It looks like it could be a tipping point to me. I guess you never noticed we on the right are really, really angry about the stuff you've been doing.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 6, 2021)

Liberals refuse to stop their rioters, leading by example.  If you dont like it.....riot.

How many days in a row did ANTIFA and BLM riot before any liberal leaders told them to stop?

Coups are unamerican and should not be tolerated.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> *"Whoever incites, sets on foot, assists, or engages in any rebellion or insurrection against the authority of the United States or the laws thereof, or gives aid or comfort thereto, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States."
> 
> Those who are watching the events today in DC, which was incited by The President of our United States, has put those of his base who entered the premises in danger of serving 10 years in prison, but trump's doing so has made him incapable of holding any office under the United States.*


President Trump had part in this, but the actions of the Democrats the last 4 years through failed repeated treasonous coup attempts have contributed to the erosion of trust in our government and elections.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 6, 2021)

Not a good time for anyone to be inciting violence. Nobody is hidden here.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Can we call it a coup now? Seems like it might be a coup.
> ...


Those 74 million Trump voters were not disenfranchised. They got to vote just like I got to vote in 2016 when my candidate didn't win.

Their concerns were adjudicated and dismissed. They had their chance. They lost. 

And at the end of today, they are still losers, except now they've embarrassed the nation. Tell me again how Trump is going to run in 2024 after this.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> *"Whoever incites, sets on foot, assists, or engages in any rebellion or insurrection against the authority of the United States or the laws thereof, or gives aid or comfort thereto, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States."
> 
> Those who are watching the events today in DC, which was incited by The President of our United States, has put those of his base who entered the premises in danger of serving 10 years in prison, but trump's doing so has made him incapable of holding any office under the United States.*



Sounds like its time for another round of blanket pardons by Trump for the crimes commited on his watch.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

TV is showing picture of three plain clothes cops pointing weapons at an empty Speakers chair

and I had to laugh because all three were wearing their masks


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



So what is the rebellion about? A stolen election?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> Shame on the Capitol police for shooting the Patriots.


Murder.

There should be no one being shot for this mostly peaceful protest.


----------



## MarcATL (Jan 6, 2021)

citygator said:


> Your thread title is fake news. It should accurately be titled Fascist Pig Trumpers attack America.
> 
> Geez. They stormed the Capital with *confederate flags*


It's always the bigotry and the racism w/these people.

Always.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2021)

MAGA Thugs trying to steal an election at the behest of their leader


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Not a good time for anyone to be inciting violence. Nobody is hidden here.


there's no violence.

This is a mostly peaceful protest.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



 I don't support their protest but I support their right to protest.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Circe said:


> Thanx. Let's wait a few days and see if it changes anything.



Nothing is going to change.  Biden will be your president and you will lose the Senate.

Your temper tantrum won't change that.  If you think otherwise then that's your problem.


----------



## norwegen (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> View attachment 438193
> 
> Congratulations, Trump supporters.
> 
> You happy now?


Was it Nancy?


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> Shame on the Capitol police for shooting the Patriots.
> 
> Shame on the Capitol police for allowing a Communist take over of our country through a fraudulent election.
> 
> They should be joining the Patriots but then they will lose their dental plan.


You’re all just noise. This shit will go nowhere.


----------



## Dalia (Jan 6, 2021)

ShThFuUp said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > And where is our fearless leader hiding also?
> ...


Your confuse it is more like hiden who hide scare in the basement


----------



## Norman (Jan 6, 2021)

I am very pleased with this.

I don't think you would need to be a "Trumpster" to appreciate it. Billions and billions sent overseas as Americans are denied even little checks. Meanwhile people locked in their homes and elections stolen worse than in 3rd world countries or even banana republics.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> No, he’s an American hoping to prevent the overthrow of this country.


He's not protecting the country. He's protecting himself.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Shame on the Capitol police for shooting the Patriots.
> ...



So now we have conservatives calling for the execution of our police officers.

Shocker.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Your hissy fit is not going to change anything and you're going to give Republicans a negative image that will last for years to come.
> 
> Congratulations.


What negative image? Standing on the steps of the Capitol with American flags raised?  As opposed to BLM terrorists who set buildings on fire and burn American flags?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

norwegen said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 438193
> ...



No.


----------



## MarathonMike (Jan 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> And where is our fearless leader hiding also?


Biden is probably hiding in the basement like usual.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

theHawk said:


> What negative image?



The image of a bunch of crybabies throwing a violent temper tantrum.

Good job.


----------



## Fiero425 (Jan 6, 2021)

The mob is already mitigating the scene! _"Besides breaking of that window and that lone woman getting shot, this has been nothing like a BLM mob where there's plenty of vandalism!"_ These people need serious mental help!


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2021)

Where is TRUMP?

This is an example of his lack of leadership
Unleash a MOB and then sit back and do nothing.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.


Bwhaha! Now you are concerned! These may be just Antifa people also causing trouble. Does being peaceful do anything? You are trying to force your ways on people who do not want it.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Why do you hate the first amendment and _mostly peaceful _protests?



Isn't it amazing how all these snowflakes fully supported / refused to condemn / defended the 'mostly peaceful' protest by foreign-funded  domestic terrorists Antifa and BLM?!

Comparatively speaking, what is going on now is MILD., No buildings have been burned down, there is no looting....


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

It would be great if the National Guard switched sides, wouldn't it?

Go bless the Patriots.

God damn the Communists.


----------



## Norman (Jan 6, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> Liberals refuse to stop their rioters, leading by example.  If you dont like it.....riot.
> 
> How many days in a row did ANTIFA and BLM riot before any liberal leaders told them to stop?
> 
> Coups are unamerican and should not be tolerated.



Indeed, and they had no legitimate cause to begin with, rioting over something that affects less people than falling to deaths from beds does. No one that I am aware of in their movement has still explained it to them, and won't ever, because it's a phone BS movement.


----------



## Skeptic1959 (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


> Antifa


I like how he is posing for the camera...come on people...SO STAGED. Only the really stupid would believe today's events were unplanned.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> i chose my words carefully
> 
> and I dont want to see any peaceful protestor or honest cop just doing his job to be injured



Apparently not that carefully, the word "peaceful" did not appear in your original post.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Shame on the Capitol police for shooting the Patriots.
> ...




I definitely agree with this sentiment.

If law enforcement shoots a protester, they need to be arrested and held for trial- prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law.   Trumpist Lives Matter


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Nazi Pelousy condemns use of The National Guard in DC.......



Today she called for the use of the National Guard in DC.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Never said you did, which has nothing to do with my question.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > And where is our fearless leader hiding also?
> ...



Biden is preparing an announcement denouncing the violence

Where the FUK is Trump?


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

Warms my heart to see AMERICANS finally having enough of all this bullshit





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

RadicalRedneck said:


> This Is What Happens When You STEAL An Election



Or.....when you work a crowd into a frothing lather with conspiracy fantasies.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.
> ...


These are your people, and this is on Trump.

If you're proud of that, that's fine.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

This type of shit has *NEVER* happened before, has it?


https://abcnews.go.com/Politics/thousands-us-protest-president-elect-donald-trump/story?id=43427653

 

Fuck each and every last one of you bullshit sanctimonious motherfuckers having anything to say about this mostly peaceful protest.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Trump is pleading with people to be peaceful.

What's he going to say when he addresses people?  Is he going to finally try to calm people down or is he going to double down on his idiotic rhetoric?


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



 Sorry, it's over being butt hurt.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 6, 2021)

Fiero425 said:


> The mob is already mitigating the scene! _"Besides breaking of that window and that lone woman getting shot, this has been nothing like a BLM mob where there's plenty of vandalism!"_ These people need serious mental help!


No looting, no buildings burned....this is MILD compared to previous BLM and Antifa riots.


----------



## busybee01 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.



You want to staret a war then lock and load and gun down these Nazis.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 6, 2021)

Love it. For months the Trump cultists have been calling antifa violent etc. Look at their lot now. Nothing but scum.
I hope Trump is arrested. You can't yell 'fire' in a theatre. You can't storm the halls of democracy based on a false premise spouted by a charlatan.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Warms my heart to see AMERICANS finally having enough of all this bullshit



And in a suprise to no one, conservatives cheer as bullets start flying at police.


----------



## Norman (Jan 6, 2021)

22lcidw said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.
> ...



That was Trump's fault too in Mac's head, in which Trump lives in rent free.

30 people died in those riots, not a word. And they weren't about stolen elections or other causes where wars have been fought for far less.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > Not a good time for anyone to be inciting violence. Nobody is hidden here.
> ...


Yeah, just mostly. Some shots were fired in the Capital and some are dead. 
You can be a part of the federal arrests for inciting violence too Boots!


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.


I notice your pussy ass is letting OTHER people do the war for you.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Nazi Pelousy condemns use of The National Guard in DC.......
> 
> 
> 
> Today she called for the use of the National Guard in DC.



Pelosi is nothing but a self serving elitist piece of scum.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

You know who benefits? The lawyers. Arrests coming!


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Stirring the pot.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> *"Whoever incites, sets on foot, assists, or engages in any rebellion or insurrection against the authority of the United States or the laws thereof, or gives aid or comfort thereto, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States."
> 
> Those who are watching the events today in DC, which was incited by The President of our United States, has put those of his base who entered the premises in danger of serving 10 years in prison, but trump's doing so has made him incapable of holding any office under the United States.*


Let us know when the first BLM rioter is arrested on that charge.


----------



## BertramN (Jan 6, 2021)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/dc-md-va/2021/01/06/dc-protests-trump-rally-live-updates/ 

With or without a link, MarcATL's brief but to the point OP was glaringly on topic. we are watching insurrection folks, live on TV, here on American soil.

Truth: trump's mob is storming the Capitol, and hopefully, will face the federal charges they deserve. Right along with theit cheeto-in-chief that ordered them to commit treason.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Nazi Pelousy, Cryin’Chucky Schumer denounce use of Federal agents against Antifa “protestors” in Portland.



Today Nazi called for the use of Federal agents in DC.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> > The mob is already mitigating the scene! _"Besides breaking of that window and that lone woman getting shot, this has been nothing like a BLM mob where there's plenty of vandalism!"_ These people need serious mental help!
> ...



 The initial BLM protests were people kneeling. People (including Trump) condemned that.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Warms my heart to see AMERICANS finally having enough of all this bullshit
> ...


Those sub-humans...


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 6, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> The serfs have had it with the nobles.



. . . are there any counter protesters there?

Any antifa there at all?

This should give us a clue as to how much the nation really does care if Biden and Harris confirmed to be the leaders.

If the left has no genuine grass roots support, and it always was about just voting against something. . . . 

This could the the root, and truth of the analysis.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Love it. For months the Trump cultists have been calling antifa violent etc. Look at their lot now. Nothing but scum.
> I hope Trump is arrested. You can't yell 'fire' in a theatre. You can't storm the halls of democracy based on a false premise spouted by a charlatan.


This is mostly peaceful. Do you see burning and vandalism? I don't. Course of dealings was established with Minny, Seattle, Portland, Kenosha and NYC. Media said they were mostly peaceful and justified. Media is to blame for this! Arrest them and arrest future protesters.


----------



## busybee01 (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> While I do not support their protest, I do support their right to protest.



They do not have the right to storm the capital. This was a attack on our country7 and shoul,d be treated as such. These are terrorists.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

On the bright side, their lack of wearing masks will make them extremely easy to identify and arrest.

Have fun in prison.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks like a mostly peaceful protest to me.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Jan 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> *"Whoever incites, sets on foot, assists, or engages in any rebellion or insurrection against the authority of the United States or the laws thereof, or gives aid or comfort thereto, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States."
> 
> Those who are watching the events today in DC, which was incited by The President of our United States, has put those of his base who entered the premises in danger of serving 10 years in prison, but trump's doing so has made him incapable of holding any office under the United States.*


Wow, you weren't interested when the Democrat led cities were burning....those weren't Trump followers.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> The* initial *BLM protests were people kneeling. People (including Trump) condemned that.



The *initial *Trump rallies and marches were peaceful. What's your point?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Jan 6, 2021)

This is all on Biden.   He could admit that the election was fraudulent and he is a Chinese agent.


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

Skeptic1959 said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > Antifa
> ...


Not Trump voters


----------



## westwall (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Fiero425 said:
> ...








They did that during the day when the cameras were on them, at night is when they attacked.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> til. national guard is for dispersing protesters when king donald wants to cross the street for a weird photo op, not for reclaiming the capitol building. seems reasonable.


now they activate the ng. lol


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Brain357 said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


If he was the liar and not you, we wouldn't see Trumplicans storming the Capitol.


----------



## busybee01 (Jan 6, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Fiero425 said:
> 
> 
> > The mob is already mitigating the scene! _"Besides breaking of that window and that lone woman getting shot, this has been nothing like a BLM mob where there's plenty of vandalism!"_ These people need serious mental help!
> ...



This is terrorism and needs to be dealt with. They arde enemy combatants and should be sent to Guantanomo same as any islamic terrorists.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> On the bright side, their lack of wearing masks will make them extremely easy to identify and arrest.
> 
> Have fun in prison.
> 
> View attachment 438196


Yeah, this moron is so going to jail. It was reported several other idiots took pictures of them raising their fist on the Senate Floor. 

Jou can't fix stupid...but you can put it in jail.


----------



## Lakhota (Jan 6, 2021)

So, Trump incited a coup and then scurried back to the safety of the White House.  He's probably in his bunker by now.    What a coward.  What a moron!


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > The* initial *BLM protests were people kneeling. People (including Trump) condemned that.
> ...



 Hypocrisy,


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > On the bright side, their lack of wearing masks will make them extremely easy to identify and arrest.
> ...



Hey we agree for once.  Good.

LOTS of them are on their way to jail.  I hope it was worth it.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> now they activate the ng. lol



Where were they? Why weren't they already on-hand?  They should have known something like this might happen.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 6, 2021)

okfine said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...




STILL no rebuttal.  

DC in in chaos thanks to the Democrats.

The bear is awake.

The Congress has fled for their lives.

Life is good.  

America has a backbone.

Happy Birthday, Toob.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 6, 2021)

norwegen said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > When did they storm the Capital Building and threaten law makers this summer?
> ...



Oh man busted by the righteous spelling Nazi brigade.  I'll try to do better sir, h0nest!


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Not at all...just pointing out how stupid your comment was.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 6, 2021)

RealDave said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


This Election Fraud Scandal will haunt the Troglocrats for generations.
They have zero credibility at this point.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...


Why do you oppose mostly peaceful protests all the sudden?


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Here comes the troops.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

next step for trump is to blanket pardon these twats.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> TV is showing picture of three plain clothes cops pointing weapons at an empty Speakers chair
> 
> and I had to laugh because all three were wearing their masks


If you think any of this is funny you are a traitor to our country.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 6, 2021)

McConnell has tried to defuse the violent protests and the Republican congressmen and women are siding with him now.
That leaves the extreme right rabid teabaggers like Cruz on the side of Trump and some of the other bad guys.

Trump took it all too far and responsible Republicans are scrambling to get themselves back onto the side of sanity. 

For the same of America, it's good way of ending the nightmare that was Trump. After this, he won't have enought support to be able to continue as the rightful president in exile.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



What butt hurt, I asked you a question and you come up with the3 same tripe and BS. 

I don't support their protests, nor did I support the antifa protests, but they have a right to protest. You not I quoted Jefferson, he spoke of rebellion, I asked what the rebellion is currently over. and if it was a stolen election, then you started your silly nonsense again.

You don't need to answer, I take it you are still fucking clueless about many things.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Nothing is going to change.  Biden will be your president and you will lose the Senate.
> 
> Your temper tantrum won't change that.  If you think otherwise then that's your problem.



JGalt disagrees with this because he's mentally retarded.

Wanna bet?


----------



## Flopper (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.


This is exactly what Trump wanted.  If he loses, he brings down the nation.  If will be interesting to see how many congressmen are going be on Trump's side after being shot at by his supporters.


----------



## norwegen (Jan 6, 2021)

BlindBoo said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > BlindBoo said:
> ...


Okay, I, brigade, believe you.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Donald H said:


> McConnell has tried to defuse the violent protests and the Republican congressmen and women are siding with him now.
> That leaves the extreme right rabid teabaggers like Cruz on the side of Trump and some of the other bad guys.
> 
> Trump took it all too far and responsible Republicans are scrambling to get themselves back onto the side of sanity.
> ...



 Cruz will now never be president.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is all on Biden.   He could admit that the election was fraudulent and he is a Chinese agent.




Biden worked with his Chinese buddies to steal an election and then he wonders why Americans are pissed.

We will not let the Communists take over like they are panning to do.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > TV is showing picture of three plain clothes cops pointing weapons at an empty Speakers chair
> ...


You going to the other mac the same thing because he thought it was funny as well. Something tells me you are only outraged when it fits your narrow minded views.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Apparently not that carefully, the word "peaceful" did not appear in your original post.


Its there now

because any protestor committing violence needs to be arrested

wish libs had supported that standard during the Summer of Love when there was so much violence from the left


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 6, 2021)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This is all on Biden.   He could admit that the election was fraudulent and he is a Chinese agent.


Why don't you rush a government office and not leave until Biden agrees to not be President.
That is what anarchists do, not patriots


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Donald H said:
> 
> 
> > McConnell has tried to defuse the violent protests and the Republican congressmen and women are siding with him now.
> ...




Biden will never be a legitimate President.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Jan 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> No link, post maybe closed soon.


It's in the thread title!


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> You going to the other mac the same thing because he thought it was funny as well. Something tells me you are only outraged when it fits your narrow minded views.


It was a funny picture


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



 I told you what it is over. People being butt hurt because Trump lost.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Nazi Pelousy, Cryin’Chucky Schumer denounce use of Federal agents against Antifa “protestors” in Portland.
> 
> 
> 
> Today Nazi called for the use of Federal agents in DC.


Why are you letting these people do all the fighting for you?


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

The killing of the Patriot woman is the first shot fired in the Second American Civil War.


----------



## norwegen (Jan 6, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.
> ...


A lot of conservatives are questioning Trump's actions, no doubt, but none of them are as ignorant as moonbats. They will stay on the right side.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


All this stupidity and all it's going to do is to delay the inevitable for a few hours...morons


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > This is all on Biden.   He could admit that the election was fraudulent and he is a Chinese agent.
> ...


Why is your pussy ass letting all these OTHER “patriots” do the fighting for you? You’re all talk. These morons will accomplish nothing.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

God bless our Patriots!

God damn the Communists that stole the election!


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 6, 2021)

pyetro said:


> Painting themselves as the party of law and order was a successful move. I admit it and I am a democrat.
> 
> But attacking police just killed that advantage. It's over. The Republicans are now the opposite of a party of law and order. They breached the capitol.
> 
> Even Republicans are turning against republicans. And I am loving it so much. This is good for the Democratic party. It's almost as if Trump were a Democrat disguised as a Republican trying to help the Democrats. Trump helped Warnock and Ossoff in Georgia and will continue to help for years to come.



You and your libs attacked and killed police all year long last year.  Your faux concern is falling on dry ground.  Pound sand.


----------



## BertramN (Jan 6, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Looks like a mostly peaceful protest to me.


It's funny, RWNJs watch their own committing treason, and they see a peaceful protest.

The RWNJs' fantasy reality, where facts do not exist, must be incredibly comforting, to complete idiots.


.


----------



## Donald H (Jan 6, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.
> ...


It's over now. Trump brought about a bad ending for himself by going too far. He's got some serious charges of inciting violence and treason to deal with.
He'll be trying to tweet his way out of it now but he'll be made aware that the damage has been done!


----------



## HenryBHough (Jan 6, 2021)

When something of yours is stolen; you know who did it and tell the police do you expect an investigation?

If they refuse are you OK with that?

Or do you go and do your best to get what was stolen from you?

You don't?

OK, then you may a liberal.  Or just s coward.

Oh, that WAS redundant, wasn't it!


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> *18 U.S. Code § 2383, a violation occurring today at our Nation's Capital*



That's OK, Hillary broke a whole bunch of US Codes and nothing happened to her!

The whole point of the Constitution is to limit the power of government NOT the people!

America has spoken.  They won't take your shit.

The Democrats really went too far this time and have awoken the bear.

WHAT A GREAT BIRTHDAY PRESENT TO ME.  HaHa.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> The killing of the Patriot woman is the first shot fired in the Second American Civil War.


^^^armchair critic.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Law and order he says.  Sure as hell doesn't look like that to me.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.


Wrong, it’s directly on Dems who cheated and Republicans and Judges that let them get away with it.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> If you think any of this is funny you are a traitor to our country.


I think the picture was funny and I am definitely not a traitor


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently not that carefully, the word "peaceful" did not appear in your original post.
> ...


Libs did support arrest of violent protestors.

Difference is this riot is a direct result of Trump and Trump alone. He is the root cause.


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

I can smell this Antifa guy from 1,000 miles away


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2021)

Where is TRUMP?
When will he call off his goons?

Does America need any more assurance that we were right to get rid of this petty Despot


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Painting themselves as the party of law and order was a successful move. I admit it and I am a democrat.
> ...



Trump protestors attacked cops to storm the Capitol building. There's currently a fire fight between them and the cops.

Your 'whataboutry' doesn't mean shit now. Conservatives are attacking police.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


> I can smell this Antifa guy from 1,000 miles away


MAGA


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 6, 2021)

Liberal leaders did not once complain about BLM and ANTIFA MOSTLY peaceful protests until it started to hurt Biden.

Why is anyone complaining?  Just let it happen.

No National Guard and no police.  Just let the mostly peaceful protest happen.

Anyone arrested should be immediately released.  Right Portland?


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 6, 2021)

Where was the outrage then?
Donald Trump's US presidential election win sparks riots by Hillary Clinton fans as fighting erupts outside the White House (thesun.co.uk)


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

There is the shooter. The woman was unarmed.


----------



## Fiero425 (Jan 6, 2021)

Delete


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Pedo Joe about to read someone else’s words.....


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > I can smell this Antifa guy from 1,000 miles away
> ...


We both know you are lying. Why? That is what the left does.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I hope they burn DC to the ground.
> 
> Let's get this shit going.



Do you live in DC?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> Libs did support arrest of violent protestors.


Bullshit

the same rioters were in the streets night after night in deep bluevliberal democrat cities


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Where was the outrage then?
> Donald Trump's US presidential election win sparks riots by Hillary Clinton fans as fighting erupts outside the White House (thesun.co.uk)


It is pretty clear we are supposed to shut up and sit down. They can kiss my ass and 80 million more that say "Hell no"


----------



## iceberg (Jan 6, 2021)

SC Patriot said:


> It is an embarrassment to those of us that are conservative and respect the rule of law.
> Those people can protest....that is their right. But to storm the Capitol Building? That's anarchy and, in my eyes unacceptable.
> I am disgusted.


i have not watched this at all yet. maybe i need to. but i agree. i hated it when the "woke" crowd felt it was their right to tear shit up, i hate it when this side feels it's their right.

it's fucking wrong and i don't care WHO does it nor WHY.

but this is the world we are creating by having to have things our own god damn way all the time. anything else is a fight and the other side is wrong.

so
fucking
binary


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Oh good.  An ACTUAL leader is here to speak.


----------



## norwegen (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Pedo Joe about to read someone else’s words.....


I hope those words are written phonetically.

The simpleton needs the help.


----------



## Preacher (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> The killing of the Patriot woman is the first shot fired in the Second American Civil War.


Yep. Her name will be remembered forever, statues, songs, etc will be made to remember her.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 6, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


These are Trump supporter encouraged by Trump.  I just heard, they shot one woman in Chest and a police officer is injured.  Don't know about anyone in congress.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Where is TRUMP?
> When will he call off his goons?
> 
> Does America need any more assurance that we were right to get rid of this petty Despot


The cops did the shooting. They are the mayors goons.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Pedo Joe condemns this “mob”........bailed out Antifa mobsters.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


Lol you’re so full of shit. Travel to DC then idiot. You’re all talk. You want them to do this for you.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.


not anymore so than if a conservative got hurt it was the fault of maxine waters or the like of people telling their side to fight the other.

we are responsible for our own actions. end of story.


----------



## MisterBeale (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> ...


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *"Whoever incites, sets on foot, assists, or engages in any rebellion or insurrection against the authority of the United States or the laws thereof, or gives aid or comfort thereto, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States."
> ...



No link?  What have you been watching?  Your colon:


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

Trump is wrong.  We need to escalate the violence.

The time for peaceful protest is over.  No justice, no peace.

It is time to fertilizer the tree of liberty with the blood of tyants that would turn this country into a Socialist shithole.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

norwegen said:


> BlindBoo said:
> 
> 
> > When did they storm the Capital Building and threaten law makers this summer?
> ...


Government education


AMart said:


> Antifa


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Let's hear Trump speak after this. 

Time for him to put his big boy pants on and understand that his idiotic rhetoric gets people hurt.

Haha, Biden calling out Trump.  Good.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

BertramN said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a mostly peaceful protest to me.
> ...



In all fairness, the left called the protests all summer as peaceful protests, even when fires, violence, burnings, looting and property damaged occurred. So if they were peaceful then, the are peaceful now, the difference is which side is doing the protesting. 

My views on protests and riots hasn't changed from this past summer. It seems many leftists have changed their stance, but it is because of who is doing the protests.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> *"Whoever incites, sets on foot, assists, or engages in any rebellion or insurrection against the authority of the United States or the laws thereof, or gives aid or comfort thereto, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States."
> 
> Those who are watching the events today in DC, which was incited by The President of our United States, has put those of his base who entered the premises in danger of serving 10 years in prison, but trump's doing so has made him incapable of holding any office under the United States.*


the government gave up their authority when they tried to control a free people,,,


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...



Lol, no they didn't.  Liberals killed police and attacked at will all last year.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

It's amazing.  Some conservatives want violence and some conservatives don't.

So much division in the Republican party.  Sad.


----------



## BlindBoo (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Donald H said:
> ...



But the Bills he signs will still have the full force of law so your opinion is meaningless.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

norwegen said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Pedo Joe about to read someone else’s words.....
> ...


He is upset about broken windows all the sudden.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Shame on the Capitol police for shooting the Patriots.
> ...


What if they turn out to be ANTIFA?


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Oh good.  An ACTUAL leader is here to speak.



Like he spoke when ANTIFA and BLM rioted, huh?  Fuck Biden in the ass.  He didnt tell ANTIFA AND BLM to stop until it was hurting him.  Chinese bought and paid traitor.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> Trump is wrong.  We need to escalate the violence.
> 
> The time for peaceful protest is over.  No justice, no peace.
> 
> It is time to fertilizer the tree of liberty with the blood of tyants that would turn this country into a Socialist shithole.


Shut up. You’re so full of shit. Trumptards are ineffective idiots.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> BertramN said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


yep. cnn was in the middle of burning city streets with "mostly peaceful protests" so fine. use the same criteria for here or admit you were full of shit then.


----------



## Fiero425 (Jan 6, 2021)

ANIMALS!


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



I hope they are Americans who wont tolerate a Chinese coup.


----------



## d0gbreath (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Fuck that. Having no honor sitting around and doing jack shit while the bullshit continues.


Go ride your bike Booties.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



Would you be trying to justify their violence against police if they were Antifa? 

Or is that only if they are Trump protestors?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> Like he spoke when ANTIFA and BLM rioted, huh?  Fuck Biden in the ass.  He didnt tell ANTIFA AND BLM to stop until it was hurting him.  Chinese bought and paid traitor.



You don't even see the irony, do you?

Oblivious.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> did support arrest of violent protestors


Your lawmakers CALLED FOR IT.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

iceberg said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > BertramN said:
> ...



 Were you full of it then?


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Dimwingers are outraged when protests come to their office........cheered when the Dimwinger Antifa hoards were burning small businesses to the ground.


----------



## westwall (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...







Yes, you are a well known hypocrite.  Got anything else?


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> You going to the other mac the same thing because he thought it was funny as well. Something tells me you are only outraged when it fits your narrow minded views.


Mac1958 claims to be very broadminded

he probably thinks the woman getting shot was funny also


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Pedo Joe condemns this “mob”........bailed out Antifa mobsters.




The filthy Democrats that stole the election supportted BLM and ANTIFA terrorism so they can just shut the fuck up.  they started this shit with illegal ballots.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> Trump is wrong.  We need to escalate the violence.
> 
> The time for peaceful protest is over.  No justice, no peace.
> 
> It is time to fertilizer the tree of liberty with the blood of tyants that would turn this country into a Socialist shithole.



Are you in DC right now, or are you just a dickless big mouth who thinks this is all some kind of video game? Don't talk of violence unless you are putting your own big mouth in the middle of it.


----------



## norwegen (Jan 6, 2021)

Did our new Commander-in-Cheat just invoke God?

Ha ha.

What a joke.


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


It is Antifa


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2021)

President-elect Biden speaking. Speaking like a president should. Not  inciting but asking for calm. His swearing in can't come soon enough.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Since I dont have tv, I havent seen that.

I axe you again, what if these people turnnout to be ANTIFA


----------



## Tom Paine 1949 (Jan 6, 2021)

The assholes who spend trillions on our armed forces to invade, occupy and bully countries all over the world ... cannot even defend their own capitol from rightwing nut jobs.

I’m sure those who are screaming for us to “defend Taiwan” will keep screaming, but nobody outside the U.S. will ever again believe U.S. claims to be “exceptional,” or capable of leading the world rationally.

Of course the stock market went up today — which shows that our country doesn’t really matter even to the Wall Street investment class. Nor does its democracy and Republican Institutions matter at all to our hustler conmen and media madmen President Trump.

The “Republican Party of Trump” is, I now believe, utterly doomed. What will replace it is not clear. I don’t much care if the demonstrators have a mad contingent with guns and bombs who will hole up in some corner of the capitol and be killed resisting. I don’t care if Trump is eventually dragged out of the White House in handcuffs. They are finished. But rightwing hysteria will continue.

The country — _most likely_ — will be better after it emerges from this pathetic pretend “Trump coup.” But it will never be the same.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Here comes the troops.


The troops that werent there in the summer when liberals were burning and looting


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


No, that is Trumpism in all its glory.


----------



## d0gbreath (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> I am loving this mostly peaceful protest.


Me too. It's kind of exciting for a boring EC count. This isn't your Grandfather's EC count.

President Biden was just on and said "These scenes of chaos do not represent who we are." Well, I think that they do.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


I'd oppose them no matter who was attacking police at the Capitol.

Would you?


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> President-elect Biden speaking. Speaking like a president should. Not  inciting but asking for calm. His swearing in can't come soon enough.


How many buildings burned and how many died before he condemned Antifa/BLM violence?


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2021)

Unkotare said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is wrong.  We need to escalate the violence.
> ...


Flash is taking violence while sitting on the can taking a shit.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

Hidden said:


> President Biden was just on and said "These scenes of chaos do not represent who we are." Well, I think that they do


Who is "president Biden"???


----------



## d0gbreath (Jan 6, 2021)

Donald H said:


> Not a good time for anyone to be inciting violence. Nobody is hidden here.


Ahem.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> I’m sure those who are screaming for us to “defend Taiwan” will keep screaming, *but nobody outside the U.S. will ever again believe U.S. claims to be “exceptional,” or capable of leading the world rationally.
> *



I’m beginning to doubt it myself

particularly now that America is becoming a one-party dictatorship


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > President-elect Biden speaking. Speaking like a president should. Not  inciting but asking for calm. His swearing in can't come soon enough.
> ...


Biden condemned the violence of Antifa quickly. Unlike Trump, Biden does not incite violence.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2021)

TNHarley said:


> Where was the outrage then?
> Donald Trump's US presidential election win sparks riots by Hillary Clinton fans as fighting erupts outside the White House (thesun.co.uk)


Did they take over the White House?
Did Hillary fill them with lies and order them to March on the WH?

No...That would be Donald J Trump


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Why are you against mostly peaceful protests all the sudden?


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 6, 2021)

Smells like vodka in here.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 6, 2021)

_Whoever knowingly or willfully advocates, abets, advises, or teaches the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying the government of the United States or the government of any State, Territory, District or Possession thereof, or the government of any political subdivision therein, by force or violence, or by the assassination of any officer of any such government; or

Whoever, with intent to cause the overthrow or destruction of any such government, prints, publishes, edits, issues, circulates, sells, distributes, or publicly displays any written or printed matter advocating, advising, or teaching the duty, necessity, desirability, or propriety of overthrowing or destroying any government in the United States by force or violence, or attempts to do so; or

Whoever organizes or helps or attempts to organize any society, group, or assembly of persons who teach, advocate, or encourage the overthrow or destruction of any such government by force or violence; or becomes or is a member of, or affiliates with, any such society, group, or assembly of persons, knowing the purposes thereof—

*Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.

If two or more persons conspire to commit any offense named in this section, each shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both, and shall be ineligible for employment by the United States or any department or agency thereof, for the five years next following his conviction.*

As used in this section, the terms “organizes” and “organize”, with respect to any society, group, or assembly of persons, include the recruiting of new members, the forming of new units, and the regrouping or expansion of existing clubs, classes, and other units of such society, group, or assembly of persons._









						18 U.S. Code § 2385 -  Advocating overthrow of Government
					






					www.law.cornell.edu


----------



## d0gbreath (Jan 6, 2021)

MarathonMike said:


> Biden is probably hiding in the basement like usual.


He was just on NBC, acting Presidential, and stuff.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Here comes the troops.
> ...



Then who attacked those protestors outside the white house so Trump could get a photo-op with a Bible? 

And why aren't those same folks on hand today for right wing violence against our police?


----------



## miketx (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



Another brownshirt desperately trying to justify violence against police at the Capitol.

Shocker.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 6, 2021)

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> this pathetic pretend “Trump coup.”


Yeah, what to call it? So many, many things.. no doubt.. none good.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


He still hasn’t condemned the Dimwinger Antifa violence.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 6, 2021)

Donald H said:


> McConnell has tried to defuse the violent protests and the Republican congressmen and women are siding with him now.
> That leaves the extreme right rabid teabaggers like Cruz on the side of Trump and some of the other bad guys.
> 
> Trump took it all too far and responsible Republicans are scrambling to get themselves back onto the side of sanity.
> ...


I hope you are right.  When a significant portion of the population supports a demigod who believes the end justifies the means, the future of the nation is in danger.  It happened in Germany, Italy, Venezuela, and dozens of countries and don't think for a second it can't happen in the US. It is always patriots saving the nation that destroy it.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


Many are peaceful some are not. Why are you not condemning the violent protestors.   The one's breaking windows, assaulting the police and destroying property?


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

Billy000 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Trump is wrong.  We need to escalate the violence.
> ...




That is funny coming from a stupid American hating Moon Bat that supported the BLM and ANTIFA terrorism.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



Says who? 

Again, you can have Trump protestors attack police ON CAMERA......and your ilk will still try and imagine it away.

So much for the 'law and order' party.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


That is another absolutely LIE


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


How did I justify it by asking him about his blatant hypocrisy?   Be specific.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...











						Biden condemns Portland violence — 'we must not become a nation at war with ourselves'
					

Biden accused Trump of "fanning the flames of hate and division," encouraging violence and instilling fear to garner support.




					www.cnbc.com
				




Try again.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > You going to the other mac the same thing because he thought it was funny as well. Something tells me you are only outraged when it fits your narrow minded views.
> ...



He used to have a pretty level head, the last year or so he has sounded nuttier and nuttier.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Because they never gave a shit about it. Because they crave violence and authoritarianism. Because the Trump ideology is fundamentally nihilistic, where they'd rather watch the world burn than lose power.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...











						Biden condemns Portland violence — 'we must not become a nation at war with ourselves'
					

Biden accused Trump of "fanning the flames of hate and division," encouraging violence and instilling fear to garner support.




					www.cnbc.com
				




Try again.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...




Is that like Communism in all its revoluntary glory all summer then the Negro filth were burning down cities, looting, rioting destroying along with their ANTIFA suck buddies?


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Let’s see your posts condemning the Dimwinger Antifa hoards......


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


Do you condemn the attacks on police at the Capitol?

That I have to ask demonstrates my point already. But lets see how long you try to avoid answering this simple question.


----------



## james bond (Jan 6, 2021)

Shaddap, Joe!!!


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Those are your guys bro. Anyone suggesting those are Trump voters is a lying Commie retard.


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Dem politicians said Antifa was an idea or didn't exist LOL.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > AMart said:
> ...



Says who?

Let me guess......you citing yourself?


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


Do you condemn the violence at the capital?

I condem violence from any source.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Mitt cheerleads for whoever he believes is winning the game,  to protect his own position.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Aug 31st?

you said he did it “quickly”.  The Dimwinger hoards were months into their riot and looting spree by then.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Oh good.  An ACTUAL leader is here to speak.


Braindead China Joe is not a leader in any sense of the word. A corrupt career politician who Obama plucked from oblivion to be a yes man. A follower and sycophant. FUCK him.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


So you have no posts condemning the Dimwinger hoards.

Got it.


----------



## d0gbreath (Jan 6, 2021)

What we have here...   ..failure to demonstrate.

Kidding aside; I feel that this uprising is totally necessary. Get it out of your systems and you'll take civil war and revolutionary dreams with you when you go home. You will eventually go home. Did anyone tell you that you have to stay for two weeks to get to inauguration day?


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


....and you continue to sit at your computer while the other idiots do all the dirty work for you.


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Look at them.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


Too late for that. This is Romney's last term.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


So you are fine with the violence. 

Friggin hypocrite.

And as I said I condemn violence no matter the source.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...



And look, another conservative trying to flee from answering a cartoon simple question:

_Do you condemn the violence at the capitol?_

That we have to ask already answer the question. As any patriot would condemn attacks on our police defending the capitol building. But conservatives flee from the question rather than condemn attacks on our cops.

So much for the 'Law and Order' party.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Billy000 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


How many fires did you light last summer? How much did you loot? Did you kill anyone or just sit at your computer?


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


You claimed I tried to “justify violence against police”.

Quote my post doing that, clown.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Are you Johnlaw’s Mommy?


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


I never supported the Floyd rioting in the first place. Duh.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


Nostra has no mommy. He was spawned.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Where did I say I am fine with violence?  Quote MY words, not your lying spin.

I note you can’t produce a single post condemning your Dimwinger hoards.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Billy000 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


Are you inciting violence?

Just what are you trying to say, dumb fuck?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Several suspicious packages!


I know CNN never to told you about the WH chapel being burned and all those riots. I am so astonished.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


Then you are not looking hard enough.

So do you condemn the violence by some of these Trumpers?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Braindead China Joe is not a leader in any sense of the word. A corrupt career politician who Obama plucked from oblivion to be a yes man. A follower and sycophant. FUCK him.



He isn't riling people up over a made-up conspiracy.  This is what happens when idiots in charge spout insane rhetoric.  A woman isn't in critical condition over anything Biden said.

I'll take Biden over that clown any day.  Can't wait to get him out of there.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


100% antifa. arrest them and run background checks.

should be arresting ANYONE "storming" government property anyway.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Where was the outrage then?
> ...


They are demonstrating against a constitutional process. The left calls it treasonous.
But they didnt call it that back then, did they?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...



Riots began at the end of May and Biden waits until the end August to condemn the violence, and that is considered quickly? I wonder how long it would have been if he took his time?


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Why would I look for something that isn’t there?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


I am so astonished they forget that or CNN did not tell them. Both


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

This is why I like Tiktok. Wont see this on the MSM





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## JLW (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


How would you know  it isn't there if you haven't looked?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


ha. the first picture shows how effective walls are.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Trump tells the angry mob to go home and that the election was stolen.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

iceberg said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...



Says your imagination. This is why the 'commission' that senate republicans are calling for is as pointless as the Georgia recount.

You hapless souls will just ignore anything that doesn't match what you want to believe and make up another conspiracy.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


Aren't you absolutely astonished they never knew there were any riots in the Summer?.


----------



## norwegen (Jan 6, 2021)

The violence to condemn was the violence of the left committed all summer long against citizens and LEOs.

This violence - what little there is by comparison - is not against people; it's against an overreaching and perhaps fraudulent government, and the people have the right to alter or abolish their government and institute a new one. I'm not sure I condemn this action.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Trump tells the angry mob to go home and that the election was stolen.


Well it was stolen.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


sure.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Well it was stolen.



Nah, you're just a brainwashed retard.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 6, 2021)

Flopper said:


> These are Trump supporter encouraged by Trump.  I just heard, they shot one woman in Chest




Well, you've been LIED TO again by your fav media.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Just announced -- Democrats won BOTH Senate runoffs. In two weeks, we control the Executive branch, House AND Senate.

Thank you, Impeached President Trump!


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 6, 2021)

The Libnutt Mayors told their Police to stand down during protests


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> *"Whoever incites, sets on foot, assists, or engages in any rebellion or insurrection against the authority of the United States or the laws thereof, or gives aid or comfort thereto, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States."
> 
> Those who are watching the events today in DC, which was incited by The President of our United States, has put those of his base who entered the premises in danger of serving 10 years in prison, but trump's doing so has made him incapable of holding any office under the United States.*


Already numerous threads on this, Dumbass.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Trump tells the angry mob to go home and that the election was stolen.


We actually SAW IT on our own dipshit


----------



## Norman (Jan 6, 2021)

This is a great sight.


----------



## Unkotare (Jan 6, 2021)

Remember that actor who faked a hate crime? Well, the sun will set in DC in a few minutes...


----------



## Flopper (Jan 6, 2021)

HenryBHough said:


> When something of yours is stolen; you know who did it and tell the police do you expect an investigation?
> 
> If they refuse are you OK with that?
> 
> ...


The election belongs to American people, not Donald Trump or anyone else.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Trump tells the angry mob to go home and that the election was stolen.
> ...



Except that it wasn't. As confirmed by everyone from Barr to the DOJ to the CISA to the local and state election officials. Even republican ones.

Biden won every count, recount, hand count, physical ballot count, electronic tally, the official tally, 306 electors worth of the certificates of ascertainment, and the electoral vote.

While Trump's attorneys starkly refused to even ALLEGE in court that fraud had occurred.

You've been played.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 6, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Because you support your Dimwinger hoards.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Well it was stolen.
> ...


Ewwwww. Ohhh man. That hurt...LOL

I'm watching this all from afar nowhere near any shit hole. I'm laughing like hell.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Billy000 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


But they accomplished what you wanted. Hate and division is what Democrats live on. And they increased it and used it and those people as weapons for political gains. That is and was terrorism.

What is going on today is nothing like it.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 6, 2021)

Norman said:


> This is a great sight.


I would say its more sad than awesome,,, the fact it had to come to this when it would have been so easy to allow detailed audits of the contested election issue.

but they decided to say no and then mock us for contesting it,,

and I didnt even vote for trump,, I care about the election not trump,,


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


*"mostly"*

LOL

This was more than a protest. It was sedition and it was inspired by the President of the United States. Sad, sad day for America.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


You know it was rigged, and God dammit I hope they beat you liberals silly.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

iceberg said:


> AMart said:
> 
> 
> > Death Angel said:
> ...


you are pathetic.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 6, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...


 So screaming election fraud without proof give you credibility?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Ewwwww. Ohhh man. That hurt...LOL
> 
> I'm watching this all from afar nowhere near any shit hole. I'm laughing like hell.



I'm glad you find it funny.  

Just confirms what I said though.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> The Libnutt Mayors told their Police to stand down during protests


I hope this spreads like wild fire to all major and minor shit holes....lolol


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...



So you imagine a conspiracy that the evidence refutes......and then hope for violence for anyone who refuses to cling to your imagination.

Sigh....more conservative 'Flat Earth' bullshit.


----------



## d0gbreath (Jan 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Where is TRUMP?
> When will he call off his goons?
> 
> Does America need any more assurance that we were right to get rid of this petty Despot


He was just on in a prerecorded message telling his supporters to remain peaceful, and to go home.

This doesn't look good for him.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



Mowed down.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

I've long said that there's a civil war coming.

Looks like it arrived today...


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Trump tells the angry mob to go home and that the election was stolen.
> ...


yep. you "saw" it on your own dipshit trump media.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Well it was stolen.
> ...




Don't waste your time. As long he HE keeps telling them it was stolen, they'll keep believing it. HE is their messiah... funny when you think about it... odds are he he was nothing but a punchline to them while was hosting that idiotic reality show, then he starts spouting some of their favorite slogans, making promises that appeal to their lizard brain, and, voila! Unqualified asshole in the White House!

And now we've got Biden and Harris and the Dems control both houses of Congress. Thank you very fucking much...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> We actually SAW IT on our own dipshit



Someone is cranky.  Having a bad week?


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Jan 6, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> *"Whoever incites, sets on foot, assists, or engages in any rebellion or insurrection against the authority of the United States or the laws thereof, or gives aid or comfort thereto, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States."
> 
> Those who are watching the events today in DC, which was incited by The President of our United States, has put those of his base who entered the premises in danger of serving 10 years in prison, but trump's doing so has made him incapable of holding any office under the United States.*


This was a mostly peaceful protest.  

What are you talking about?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

RealDave said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



That's just it. All they need is an accusation and according to them, they're completely justified in any violence they want to inflict.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...


 We oppose you fucking morons invading the building.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

rick santorum just cannot understand where all this is coming from. lol


----------



## hjmick (Jan 6, 2021)

RealDave said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Yeah, there was nothing "peaceful" about that...


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Ewwwww. Ohhh man. That hurt...LOL
> ...


You didn'think we were going to rise up to the PJ boys??? We need to destroy you cancer.


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Nope, just pointing out your both pussies for expecting all these other idiots to do all the work for you.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Jan 6, 2021)

Come on libs. This is a MOSTLY PEACEFUL PROTEST.

ANTIFA AND BLM showed them how.


----------



## Yarddog (Jan 6, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > This is a great sight.
> ...




Well said. simply offering transparency would have cured this. I don't think however, that the people placing Biden in office want anything to do with transparency in any way.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Where is TRUMP?
> When will he call off his goons?
> 
> Does America need any more assurance that we were right to get rid of this petty Despot



Trump made a statement over an hour ago. 

But, please, continue whining about how he's not said anything yet...


----------



## RealDave (Jan 6, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> okfine said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


  I get it.  Winning an election despite all the recounts & court cases is forcing you fucking assholes to invade the Capitol Building?


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> I've long said that there's a civil war coming.
> 
> Looks like it arrived today...


I know it's kind of fun to get all hot headed and hyperbolic, but this isn't a civil war.

It's a slightly greater than expected number of douche bags who got brave together and had a little rumpus. Some of them will get hurt, most will just go home and do whatever they normally do.

Biden will be inaugurated in 2 weeks. Trump will tweet mean things from his golf course. The whole "Stop the Steal" movement will fade away because rational people won't want to be associated with this.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > AMart said:
> ...


And you're a gay ass faggot mod sock


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 6, 2021)

RealDave said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > okfine said:
> ...




A stolen election?


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


You lost, deal with it. I wouldn't be surprised if we see no more objections in Congress over electors when they resume ratifying the election because of the siege on the Capitol today.


----------



## amethyst (Jan 6, 2021)

right side is up front with the Patriots giving patriot news.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


You putthis country through a 5 yr Russian  hoax and a pre planned impeachment. This is the price you will pay dearly. Go pound sand.


----------



## james bond (Jan 6, 2021)

Young female Trump supporter was shot.  May have been fatal.









						Eyewitness: Young Female Trump Supporter Shot By Capitol Police — Possibly Fatal (WARNING: GRAPHIC VIDEOS)
					

A female Trump supporter has been shot by Capitol Police — and it appears it may have been fatal. The moment of the shooting, as well as the aftermath, were captured on video. The woman appeared to be standing behind a group of people who were attempting to gain entry into the chamber. Police had…




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2021)

Canon Shooter said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Where is TRUMP?
> ...


I just saw his pathetic statement

Once again, it was about HIM and how badly he was cheated
By the way....go home


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


And you believed a 5 yr Russian hoax....God how do you post here I'd be so ashamed


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Lol those aren’t even “Dems”. They are people upset about police brutality. That’s the ONLY issue that unites them. Did you notice how there was no rioting right after Trump was elected?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


 a 5 year Russian hoax you put this country through. It must be so embarrassing to believe that.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

this is how the lincoln memorial was guarded in june during blm protests


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

RealDave said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


In their world, it's all they know.


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2021)

I’m starting to think Trumps re-election chances are getting slim.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 6, 2021)

hjmick said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


The Democrats have zero credibility any normal person at this point.
Everyone knows that they can never be trusted.
This Election Fraud will haunt the Crazy Democrat Cult for generations.
The Democrat Voter base is now made up of Violent Antifa Crackpots and BLM Racist.
Good Luck.
You are going to need it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

maybe the protestors need some warm beverages and snacks. that's why the ng is coming.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

I've got my Colt .380 on my ankle, my Glock 9mm on my hip and, since it's chilly outside, my Kimber .45 in a shoulder holster.

Shit got real bad real fast today, and I'll be no one's victim if it gets bad here. The negroes are already starting to amass themselves downtown...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> We need to destroy you cancer.



Not sure what you think you accomplished.  Biden will still be your president.

And the way you are conducting yourselves is what cost you the Senate.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Where is TRUMP?
> When will he call off his goons?
> 
> Does America need any more assurance that we were right to get rid of this petty Despot


Funny, I thought he was a “lame duck”.  Why doesn’t Biden do something about it, like admit there was election fraud?


President Trump already made a speech telling protesters to go home.  

You can breathe easy now.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *"Whoever incites, sets on foot, assists, or engages in any rebellion or insurrection against the authority of the United States or the laws thereof, or gives aid or comfort thereto, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States."
> ...



Go fuck yourself, asshole.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

citygator said:


> I’m starting to think Trumps re-election chances are getting slim.


it's not over.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 6, 2021)

Another fart in our history for the grandkids to cherish..


----------



## theHawk (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > We need to destroy you cancer.
> ...


What did CNN call the riots all year?  “The voice of the unheard”?


----------



## hjmick (Jan 6, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...




Did I somehow give you the impression I am a Biden/Dem supporter? GOD I hope not...

As for good luck, we're all going to need it...


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > *"Whoever incites, sets on foot, assists, or engages in any rebellion or insurrection against the authority of the United States or the laws thereof, or gives aid or comfort thereto, shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; and shall be incapable of holding any office under the United States."
> ...



Are you a damn liar, or too busy watching Sesame Street?


----------



## james bond (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> You lost, deal with it. I wouldn't be surprised if we see no more objections in Congress over electors when they resume ratifying the election because of the siege on the Capitol today.



We didn't lose.  America lost.  It lost its trust in the election process.  The court must hear the protests and do the right thing of recounting the ballots and investigating the machines.   I doubt this is going away.  There will be more protests in the streets.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 6, 2021)

Do any of the idiots at the Capitol, who show their face on camera, realize what will happen to them?

The same thing that happened to the idiot rioters this summer.

Police will identify them from video and pictures and then arrest them.

The charges will include 
*18 U.S. Code § 2385 - Advocating overthrow of Government*


----------



## Doc7505 (Jan 6, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MarathonMike said:
> ...




Like you haven't been stirring the pot here since 2011...


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


You mean the one investigated by Republicans??


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

theHawk said:


> What did CNN call the riots all year?  “The voice of the unheard”?



I don't know what they called them.

Are you condemning those riots and supporting these ones?


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 6, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Do any of the idiots at the Capitol, who show their face on camera, realize what will happen to them?
> 
> The same thing that happened to the idiot rioters this summer.
> 
> ...



That's why their idiots. Closed circuit cameras all over the place.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Braindead China Joe is not a leader in any sense of the word. A corrupt career politician who Obama plucked from oblivion to be a yes man. A follower and sycophant. FUCK him.
> ...


The made up shit was Russia. Before the meetings were stopped an AR rep. layed out the facts and the fact ballots and machines are being held from the citizens view for audit. The conspiracy is the cover up of the fraud.


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 6, 2021)

Even went after Mitch


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, no, I didn't. Seems the shame is all yours.


----------



## McRib (Jan 6, 2021)

I'm hoping the FBI is getting hotel registration logs from every hotel within 50 miles of Washington D.C..


----------



## Canon Shooter (Jan 6, 2021)

When I consider the riots of 2020, and how the left supported the riots and those responsible for them, it's simply impossible for me to really care about them whining about what's going on in DC right now...


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Another fart in our history for the grandkids to cherish..


They won't be teaching US history to your grandchildren if Biden takes office. It will all be erased or corrupted to a point where it is unreconizable. You will not be able to speak of freedom and liberty.


----------



## OnePercenter (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.


Democracy has been hurt because of the smelly skidmark.


----------



## theHawk (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > What did CNN call the riots all year?  “The voice of the unheard”?
> ...


Yes I condemn riots.  

This is a protest.  Don’t think they should had broken into the chambers, but they didn’t destroy anything, set anything on fire, nor did they shoot anyone.  

It’s jut funny that liberals have been okay with rioters destroying property all year, but now suddenly its a terrible crime that needs to be stopped immediately.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Fiero425 said:
> ...


LMAO!!! Yeah...OK


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

OnePercenter said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.
> ...


Media has fueled this since 2008. How do you not see that?


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

theHawk said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



They stormed the capitol building _after attacking police_. There was a fire fight in the capitol building about an hour ago.

There's damage everywhere.

But tell us more about how you condemn riots?


----------



## theHawk (Jan 6, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Do any of the idiots at the Capitol, who show their face on camera, realize what will happen to them?
> 
> The same thing that happened to the idiot rioters this summer.
> 
> ...


Good luck trying to prove they want to “overthrow” the government.  They are asking for the lawful count of votes.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



So the protestors who left a Trump rally where the President railed against congress and the election and then *immediately* attacked the capitol building housing the same congress deciding the same election did so because of.....the Media? 

You may want to rethink that.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

theHawk said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


What is wrong, terribly wrong, is our media will not report the facts. Anything that counters their narrative will get 0 air time. We cannot listen to the biggest threat to democracy and that is our so called press.


----------



## Agit8r (Jan 6, 2021)

They are unreasoning animal. They lack autonomy. Otherwise they would be wearing masks to begin with


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

when the scum is gone, and they will restart the process, will Trump’s enablers have learned anything?

i think not.


----------



## Snouter (Jan 6, 2021)

Wearing a mask is douchebaggy dictated by fascist democrat governors.

They are trying to prevent the overthrowing of the government.  They are patriots and heroically standing up for the Civil Rights of American citizens.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 6, 2021)

theHawk said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of the idiots at the Capitol, who show their face on camera, realize what will happen to them?
> ...



Taking over the capital building is a weak coup, not to mention they were going through papers on pelosi's desk and reading papers in the chamber, they are all on camera.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



And by 'the facts', you mean whatever fantasy that Trump makes up?

Why would the media report the hysteric and self serving ravings of a pathological liar?


----------



## DudleySmith (Jan 6, 2021)

Skeptic1959 said:


> doesn't matter who is president the country has always survived every presidency  and the world is still here and still will be four years from now and beyond....



'The World' survived Stalinism, Nazi Germany, bubonic plague, etc. That doesn't mean they didn't matter.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


Zealots?  Re-think something?  No.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 6, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Do any of the idiots at the Capitol, who show their face on camera, realize what will happen to them?
> 
> The same thing that happened to the idiot rioters this summer.
> 
> ...


Yeah except George Soros' sycophants won't be sending bail money.


----------



## debbiedowner (Jan 6, 2021)

Snouter said:


> They are trying to prevent the overthrowing of the government.  They are patriots and heroically standing up for the Civil Rights of American citizens.



There's nothing fucking patriotic about it.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2021)

odanny said:


> I'm hoping the FBI is getting hotel registration logs from every hotel within 50 miles of Washington D.C..


These people are more likely to sleep in a Wal Mart parking lot.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > OnePercenter said:
> ...


The media is what caused the divide. The Fake News rhetoric, the race wars, the cancel culture. All to sell air time. And this is the culmination. The speech was just the last straw. This has been brewing for years.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 6, 2021)

debbiedowner said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of the idiots at the Capitol, who show their face on camera, realize what will happen to them?
> ...


Under the guise of Covid, the nation will expand surveillance on all of us many times over. i appreciate rights. People abuse devices used on citizens. Anyone experiencing it in stores as an example or a place of employment by unscrupulous employees, do not forget it. Then you hear of the person who goes over the edge and takes a few of them out with a weapon. Surveillance is going to make us a miserable people.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Zealot? Hardly. I am an honest person. Unlike you and your lies. Please shut your idiot mouth.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jan 6, 2021)

theHawk said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


As long as the rioting and "fiery, but somewhat peaceful protests" werent in their neighborhood, they didnt give a shit, but at their front door, they were cowering in fear, like the pricks and bitches always do..  Pansy ass progs, run when they get confronted by law abiding citizens....


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2021)

I love it. It's 5:00 PM now and I'm guessing it will peter out, but wow. FINALLY they have figured out we are dangerous.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 6, 2021)

Snouter said:


> Wearing a mask is douchebaggy dictated by fascist democrat governors.
> 
> They are trying to prevent the overthrowing of the government.  They are patriots and heroically standing up for the Civil Rights of American citizens.


the federal level has to wear mask along with the military per the commander in chief.


----------



## Ben Thomson (Jan 6, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Do any of the idiots at the Capitol, who show their face on camera, realize what will happen to them?
> 
> The same thing that happened to the idiot rioters this summer.
> 
> ...


Yup..lets see if all these so called law and order cons will now back up their rhetoric..
*§2384. Seditious conspiracy*

If two or more persons in any State or Territory, or in any place subject to the jurisdiction of the United States, conspire to overthrow, put down, or to destroy by force the Government of the United States, or to levy war against them, or to oppose by force the authority thereof, or by force to prevent, hinder, or delay the execution of any law of the United States, or by force to seize, take, or possess any property of the United States contrary to the authority thereof, they shall each be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than twenty years, or both.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


^^^THIS^^^


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 6, 2021)

After this election, rife with fraud, DC should have expected to be descended upon by honest Americans.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jan 6, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> ...



Sure you have; it was the Democratic Party Conventions for the last 40 years, as well as in the streets of Portland and other cities currently.


----------



## KissMy (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.


 You rubes couldn't even knock over a hotdog stand.

Now some of your fellow idiots are dead!


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

debbiedowner said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...



Yep, it's pretty obvious overrunning the capital because you don't like how the election went is kind of not legal.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 6, 2021)

Who was the lady who was shot, and who shot her?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 6, 2021)

Ben Thomson said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of the idiots at the Capitol, who show their face on camera, realize what will happen to them?
> ...


Well, they didn't do it to the other side...so.


----------



## JuvenalsCat (Jan 6, 2021)

Norman said:


> This is a great sight.



I'm hearing most of these are antifa thugs pretending to be Trump supporters. I'm holding off on saying if I think this is awesome or an act of terrorism until I know for sure these are true patriots and not fake communists pretending to be Trump supporters.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> when the scum is gone, and they will restart the process, will Trump’s enablers have learned anything?
> 
> i think not.


Going somewhere?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> Who was the lady who was shot, and who shot her?


I posted a picture of the shooter. It was a cop and the lady an unarmed Trump supporter.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> After this election, rife with fraud, DC should have expected to be descended upon by honest Americans.



And those who believed in fraud went to court and lost. End of story. But I do like the "Look what she was wearing, she was practically asking to be raped" analogy. POS.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The made up shit was Russia.



Nobody is talking about Russia.  You're deflecting.

Trump supporters breached the capital and one of them is in critical condition because they are spoon-fed the nonsense that their election was stolen.  

The one spoon-feeding them this has a delicate ego, cares only about himself, and is no leader.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

*We know what these assholes would have been called in 1776*

*Tories*


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Another fart in our history for the grandkids to cherish..
> ...


I have granted you no permission to discuss my family. Nor to presume me a Biden supporter. Now make like a tree and fuck off.


----------



## KissMy (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney will watch the war on TV as he posts threads in USMB.
> ...


Cause you are a poor little pussy!


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 6, 2021)

hjmick said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...


i am sorry if i made a mistake


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 6, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Yep, it's pretty obvious overrunning the capital because you don't like how the election went is kind of not legal.


"Overrunning?"  LOL....It's a peaceful protest just like we were told the 2020 riots were 'peaceful protests.'


----------



## Peace (Jan 6, 2021)

I am truly lost for words...


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> View attachment 438244
> 
> *We know what these assholes would have been called in 1776
> 
> Tories*



They work for the crown? Weird.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Yes I condemn riots. This is a protest.



So you condemn those, but not this. 

Authorities needed to shoot someone.  Put her in critical condition.  That's not peaceful.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

debbiedowner said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> > They are trying to prevent the overthrowing of the government.  They are patriots and heroically standing up for the Civil Rights of American citizens.
> ...


Nothing patriotic about covering up obvious fraud either. All the states in question want is transparency. The governors and election official and the courts refuse to allow that transparency. Audit the machines and scan the ballots.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > when the scum is gone, and they will restart the process, will Trump’s enablers have learned anything?
> ...


that might be your least retarded post. it makes zero sense, mind.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, it's pretty obvious overrunning the capital because you don't like how the election went is kind of not legal.
> ...



Oh, I didn't realize they were invited.


----------



## d0gbreath (Jan 6, 2021)

The stress of everyone due to the pandemic, may be influencing the aggression. 

But, what the hell do I know?


----------



## Lesh (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> While I do not support their protest, I do support their right to protest.


These are rioters...not protesters


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

Hidden said:


> The stress of everyone due to the pandemic, may be influencing the aggression.
> 
> But, what the hell do I know?



Probably, but that's not an excuse.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

james bond said:


> Young female Trump supporter was shot.  May have been fatal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Capitol Police shooting Patriots trying to protest blatant election corruption by the Communist Party USA.

Shame!*


----------



## Billiejeens (Jan 6, 2021)

BillKristolsCat said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > This is a great sight.
> ...



100% that it was left wing agitators 
Unfortunately.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

Lesh said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > While I do not support their protest, I do support their right to protest.
> ...



Wha? Since when is an invasion on the Capital not just a simple protest?


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Lesh said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > While I do not support their protest, I do support their right to protest.
> ...



 I support the people's right to do that also.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jan 6, 2021)

james bond said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You lost, deal with it. I wouldn't be surprised if we see no more objections in Congress over electors when they resume ratifying the election because of the siege on the Capitol today.
> ...



The 'recounts' were indeed a joke, and this is merely the results of left wing election stealing. I'm surprised anybody did something about it for once, and also very happy they did. Hopefully the communists started something they can't finish, and the police stand down like they did for the left wing criminals and murderous street gangs hired by the Democratic Party.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > The made up shit was Russia.
> ...


You said "made up" Russia was made up. This is not about Trump itis about election integrity. Trump just happens to be the president this happened to. Give the swing states the transparency they demand. Scan the ballots and audit the machines. If there was no fraud they will not find any, right?


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

james bond said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You lost, deal with it. I wouldn't be surprised if we see no more objections in Congress over electors when they resume ratifying the election because of the siege on the Capitol today.
> ...


Nope, America won. We excised the cancer in the Oval office. As far as your trust in elections, that's also good for America as hopefully, you won't bother to vote again since you have no faith in the process. It was that defeatist attitude which led to Democrats winning both Georgia Senate seats to wrestle control of the Senate away from Republicans. And Impeached Trump and his allies have had more than 60 attempts to prove in court that they really had evidence of fraud and they failed each and every time. And let there be protests. That's a Constitutional right. Just stay the fuck out of the Capitol and the White House.


----------



## d0gbreath (Jan 6, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Hidden said:
> 
> 
> > The stress of everyone due to the pandemic, may be influencing the aggression.
> ...


Real Americans (lol) don't need an excuse. Donald said that he won by a landslide. That's all that they need to know.


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 6, 2021)

Is this an inappropriate time to discuss defunding the police?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

btw, this is the perfect time for further terrorist attacks.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > easyt65 said:
> ...



lol that's how they spin fomenting racist hate crimes and promoting killing cops and looting. They're sick in the head,


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You said "made up" Russia was made up.



Nobody is referring to Russia except you. 

When I was talking about a "made-up" conspiracy, I was clearly talking about the conspiracy of the stolen election.  Not Russia.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 6, 2021)

theHawk said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of the idiots at the Capitol, who show their face on camera, realize what will happen to them?
> ...


Breaching the Capitol, storming the House floor and the Senate floor is ILLEGAL no matter the reason.
The last time the Capitol was breached was by the British in 1814 as part of the war of 1812.
THE ABSOLUTE STUPIDITY OF TRUMP SUPPORTER IS BEYOND BELIEF. HOW DID YOU BECOME SO STUPID.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Is this an inappropriate time to discuss defunding the police?


why. it's an awesome example of what happens when the police stands down.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Transparency from the states in question is all that is needed. Scan the ballots and and forensically audit the machines. That will answer all the questions about fraud.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 6, 2021)

Norman said:


> This is a great sight.




Life is sweet, Norm.  America has a backbone to stand up to the subversion of democracy.  And all on my birthday too.  

Happy fucking birthday to me!


----------



## Snouter (Jan 6, 2021)

The banana republic cops who used deadly force on American citizens (the same American citizens who supported the cops during the Anarcho-Marxists riots all summer) exercising their first amendment rights are now shooting tear gas on the peaceful, civil rights protesters.


----------



## Lesh (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Lesh said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


You support this?


----------



## theHawk (Jan 6, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


True, it is illegal.  But isn’t “civil disobedience” important?

By the way, isn’t burning down a business “ILLEGAL no matter the reason”?  You all supported those illegal acts by BLM all year.


----------



## DudleySmith (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



They don't want that to happen; they're gangsters and that's what they do, extort and murder and steal.


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> So what is the rebellion about? A stolen election?




It's about the horrible Left trying to force us to believe men are women; that everyone has to celebrate homosexual weddings and be glad of every commercial showing disgusting misogyny. It's about all of us supposed to swallow constant Democratic election cheating and that's supposed to be all right. It's about antifa rioting and them trying to overwhelm the chain link fence around the White House and rush in and kill everyone and we aren't supposed to care about that. And all the other antifa riots. That's apparently okay, but whatever we do, isn't. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. . . . . . .


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 6, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > This is a great sight.
> ...




The Democrats only cared about winning.  And they orchestrated every event in 2020 even holding back Covid relief to do it.


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2021)

busybee01 said:


> You want to staret a war then lock and load and gun down these Nazis.



Try it.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 6, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Skeptic1959 said:
> 
> 
> > doesn't matter who is president the country has always survived every presidency  and the world is still here and still will be four years from now and beyond....
> ...


Trumpism will go down in history being compared to Stalinism, Nazism, bubonic plague-COVID-19.
Trump will not be compared to Washington, Lincoln, Roosevelt, Kennedy, Reagan.
Trump and his minions are a true embarrassment.
Many spineless politicians who support Trump are realizing they he is becoming a liability. They will be running from him like the spineless rats they are.


----------



## beautress (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.


No, it will be on Pelosi laughing her butt off and acting out a created false narrative of ever so many fake narratives, only now she is going to pin the death of a Trump supporter on Trump, and photos of gushing blood from the woman shot fatally will be her rally cry, whereas she kept mum about each and every Antifa and BLM fatalities to shunt charges of Demmie kills.

I wonder how many cheater votes she has to use to get herself reelected every two years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2021)

BillKristolsCat said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > This is a great sight.
> ...


The ones that broke in and gassed it you know they are antifa people pretending to be trump supporters,that’s how they operate,they have been exposed beating up on the elderly and children so we know it’s them.

the two guys on this channel reporting it just said they were probably antifa people as well.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 6, 2021)

james bond said:


> Shaddap, Joe!!!


trump is defending the constitution.
biden's handlers told him to use the word "constitution"
dem propagandist use key words


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Young female Trump supporter was shot.  May have been fatal.
> ...



Patriots protest. Traitors committing anarchy in our capital building in an attempted coup... get shot.

Ass. Scamper back to your bunker you feeble headed fuck.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 6, 2021)

Circe said:


> I love it. It's 5:00 PM now and I'm guessing it will peter out, but wow. FINALLY they have figured out we are dangerous.




I'm just curious what happens at 6PM when the DC mayors curfew kicks in and 500,000 people are still at the capitol?

Remember how the Left whined when Trump brought in a few federal police to protect federal property from VIOLENT people?


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


>


Oh, that is a good one.


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2021)

BertramN said:


> Truth: trump's mob is storming the Capitol, and hopefully, will face the federal charges they deserve. Right along with theit cheeto-in-chief that ordered them to commit treason.



Yeah, hold your breath till that happens!


----------



## james bond (Jan 6, 2021)

Instead of standing up and answering questions about what he just said, Chicken Biden shuffles away after telling Trump to call off the protestors.

What a lily-livered coward and POS he is.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

You guys feel better now?  Get it all out of your system?  

Some people are off to jail, a Trump supporter is in critical condition, and Biden will still be your president.  

Was it worth it?

Are you all done with your hissy fit or do more of you feel the need to screw up your lives over an idiotic conspiracy theory?


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Young female Trump supporter was shot.  May have been fatal.
> ...


Flash should, truly be arrested and prosecuted for comments like this. Statements from nuts like this should be turned in.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Lesh said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Lesh said:
> ...



 I support people's right to do that.


----------



## surada (Jan 6, 2021)

Circe said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > So what is the rebellion about? A stolen election?
> ...



You don't have to celebrate homosexual weddings. Ignore them.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

beautress said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.
> ...


I know.  Trump is blameless.  He's just a victim.


----------



## Toro (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> *Capitol Police shooting Patriots trying to protest blatant election corruption by the Communist Party USA.
> 
> Shame!*


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> blm protesters would have been shot long before entering the building. but let's enable magatards.


Right! Except for the fact they took over an entire city block for months and burned the country and that didn't happen.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

Shame on these guys.  They took oaths to uphold the Constitution but they are protecting the very shitheads that stole our country with illegal voter fraud.

Shame, shame, shame!


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 6, 2021)

Too bad that there was not a few more million there.
We might have witnessed Pelosi, Schumer, Schiff, Nadler, and of course not to leave out Swalwell, hanging from lampposts in a joyous necktie party.
Oh well, there is still time!


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

*China Joe is an embarrassment to this country.*

*He got his China buddies to help him steal an election from the American people and now he is on TV bitching about the Patriots that are standing up against his corruption.*


----------



## surada (Jan 6, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > Skeptic1959 said:
> ...



They should have removed him when they impeached him. I'm sure they regret it now.. They just couldn't face how sick Trump really is.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

Who says protest should be peaceful?   You don't fix major corruption with peace.

This is just push back from a stolen election.   No justice no peace.

Sometimes the Tree of Liberty must be fertilized with the blood of tyrants.

The Supreme Court would not hear it based on riots from the Left. 

The Legislatures didn't want to make waves and didn't do the right thing.

The Right just reacted to that reality. 

God bless them.

God damn the filthy Communists that will destroy this country for their Socialist greed.

God damn the weak members of Congress of both parties that let the Communists get away with the thievery.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> trump is defending the constitution.



Against what?


----------



## ErikViking (Jan 6, 2021)

BillKristolsCat said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > This is a great sight.
> ...


Medium or the message explained.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 6, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > After this election, rife with fraud, DC should have expected to be descended upon by honest Americans.
> ...





HappyJoy said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > After this election, rife with fraud, DC should have expected to be descended upon by honest Americans.
> ...


Sorry ‘POS’ we’re entitled to 4 years of coup behavior.  It’s only fair.


----------



## surada (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> Shame on these guys.  They took oaths to uphold the Constitution but they are protecting the very shitheads that stole our country with illegal voter fraud.
> 
> Shame, shame, shame!
> 
> View attachment 438253



Trump tried to steal the election.. No surprise really. He says he's a nationalist so voters don't matter.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 6, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Circe said:
> 
> 
> > I love it. It's 5:00 PM now and I'm guessing it will peter out, but wow. FINALLY they have figured out we are dangerous.
> ...



Idiot Bowser announced the curfew ONLY 3 HOURS BEFORE IT KICKS IN!
What a setup!


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

theHawk said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Are you always this stupid?


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> Who says protest should be peaceful?   You don't fix major corruption with peace.
> 
> This is just push back from a stolen election.   No justice no peace.
> 
> ...



Eat shit.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

Less damage was done to the Capitol building today than was done to the Wendy's in Atlanta by the BLM/ANTIFA terrorists.  The Capitol was not burned down, was it?


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jan 6, 2021)

candycorn said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Quid Pro Joe is flying the Chinese flag already?


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## K9Buck (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> it's an awesome example of what happens when the police stands down.



LOL.  They're not "standing down".  I take it we won't see AOC or her fellow goons protesting that the cops should LEAVE the Capital and never return, right?  LOL.  

Now, get back on your knees and suck Biden's cock some more!


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Yes, you should get your facts from Q.


----------



## K9Buck (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Transparency from the states in question is all that is needed. Scan the ballots and and forensically audit the machines. That will answer all the questions about fraud.



There was never a chance in Hell that was going to happen.


----------



## surada (Jan 6, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Shaddap, Joe!!!
> ...



Trump has never read the Constitution .. He said it was too hard, like a foreign language.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > No, he’s an American hoping to prevent the overthrow of this country.
> ...


Such a typical duped lefty response.
He’s protecting the country. It’s an American thing. You wouldn’t understand.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > blm protesters would have been shot long before entering the building. but let's enable magatards.
> ...


lol. false equivalency is false. on june 3, blm protests in dc happened.

this is how the Lincoln memorial was protected.





fun fact. nobody inside the memorial was about to perform constitutional duties.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

You can lay this shit squarely at the feet of Trump. 

What an embarrassment. 

You stupid Trumpie fucks think this is some patriotic uprising? 

This is fucking sedition. Full stop.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


>


Oh look, you found a picture of someone who resembles the Trumplican who invaded the Capitol today. Good for you.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> citygator said:
> 
> 
> > Your thread title is fake news. It should accurately be titled Fascist Pig Trumpers attack America.
> ...



Your silly partisan attacks are dumb and boring.

I am white who condemns this activity, have long said confederate flags belong in museums, not on poles or in protester hands. 

You have a bad habit in making blanket statements, it is a sign of inbred low IQ.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > it's an awesome example of what happens when the police stands down.
> ...


what happened. are you tired of winning?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

K9Buck said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Transparency from the states in question is all that is needed. Scan the ballots and and forensically audit the machines. That will answer all the questions about fraud.
> ...


But it still can. The protests need to move back to the states in question until it does.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

surada said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Shame on these guys.  They took oaths to uphold the Constitution but they are protecting the very shitheads that stole our country with illegal voter fraud.
> ...



You are confused Moon Bat.

Trump didn't use China Joe's Chicom buddies pandemic to create fraudulent ballots in Democrat swing districts to be counted by Democrats after Republican observers were expelled, did he?

Shame on you for being a Useful Idiot that is trying to (poorly) justify the corruption of the Democrat Party to steal this country for Socialist greed!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 6, 2021)

He hit the nail on the head saying this is a sad day in America because we are losing our country Right before our eyes. 

we are officially the United States of China now with a policeman,probably cia,shooting an unarmed  woman.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Jan 6, 2021)

surada said:


> TroglocratsRdumb said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


lame lol


----------



## james bond (Jan 6, 2021)

Twitter is leftist hypocrite?  It bans users from liking or retweeting our POTUS' call for peace.  What's Instagram doing?









						Twitter Bans Users From Retweeting Trump's Call For Peace, Rule Of Law
					

Twitter barred users from liking, replying to, or even retweeting Trump's video calling for peace after a mob of his supporters stormed the Capitol.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

and thusly, saint donald delivered on his promise and MADE AMERICA GREAT AGAIN.


----------



## toobfreak (Jan 6, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Circe said:
> ...




Now watch all the leftist networks which DEPLORED the arresting of looters and rioters destroying cities all summer CELEBRATE people getting arrested for standing up for democracy and fair elections!


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Such a typical duped lefty response.
> He’s protecting the country. It’s an American thing. You wouldn’t understand.


In this country, we don't try to overrun the capital when your leader loses. 

That's shit that happens in banana republics.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

*Illegitimate election being protested by American Patriots.*


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jan 6, 2021)

Brain357 said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > Brain357 said:
> ...



If you think this country is so great why do you want to fundamentally change it.
The dumb is ultra mega epic.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


>



 Is this where we note that do what you are told and no one gets hurt?


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

vlad enjoying christmas eve.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


>


Now THAT is fucking hysterical!


----------



## james bond (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



You lost because you're a leftist loser.  The cancer is the cheating of the left and its coward, Joe Biden.  What a coward and POS he is.  He inspires you as it spews forth in your posts like he is.

This siege could be the start of America winning again.  My thoughts and prayers that it does.  The Supreme Court needs to hear what our POTUS DJT has found and uncovered and then make a decision.  Hopefully, to right the wrongs of a fraudulent election and keep the RIGHTFUL winner in his place as the POTUS!!!


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

*When that piece of shit China Joe has his illegitimate swearing in the Patriots should have their Million Armed Man march on DC.*


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 6, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



This is a guarantee!


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 6, 2021)

Trump's goons, wee wee'd up by his lies, have now guaranteed the Loser's legacy.

Describing President Trump’s phone call with Georgia’s top election official as “frightening,” an Illinois Republican congressman suggested that he now regrets his vote for the president and might even be open to a third party if his GOP colleagues continue to echo baseless conspiracy claims about a stolen election.​​... Rep. Adam Kinzinger also said he is worried about the prospects for violence around the Capitol on Wednesday, when tens of thousands of Trump supporters are expected to show up for protests aimed at pressuring lawmakers to block Joe Biden’s election. Those protesters, he said, have been victimized by a “scam” perpetrated by Trump.​​“I would say if I knew everything I know now, I’d probably think differently,” Kinzinger said when asked about his vote for Trump last November. While he had supported the president “based on policy,” Kinzinger said that Trump’s behavior since the election — questioning the legitimacy of the election and threatening “the underpinnings of democracy” — represents a “massive demarcation” in presidential behavior. He added at one point: “I’ll tell you everything I’m hearing is, he’s freaking out generally.”...​​








						GOP congressman suggests he regrets his vote for Trump
					

Describing Trump’s phone call with Georgia’s top election official “frightening,” GOP Rep. Adam Kinzinger suggested that he now regrets his vote for the president.




					news.yahoo.com
				



​


----------



## AMart (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


>


Wearing a Trump Hat backwards = Antifa


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> View attachment 438244
> 
> *We know what these assholes would have been called in 1776*
> 
> *Tories*


LOL

That's funny since it was you status quo 'conservative' types who were the Tories.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> He’s protecting the country.



He incited sedition.



RoshawnMarkwees said:


> It’s an American thing.



There's nothing American about sedition.



RoshawnMarkwees said:


> You wouldn’t understand.



I understand you're trying to rationalize sedition and that you're a brainwashed idiot.

_Sedition: conduct or speech inciting people to rebel against the authority of a state or monarch._


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> *When that piece of shit China Joe has his illegitimate swearing in the Patriots should have their Million Armed Man march on DC.*


wow. you are taking these election results really well, kleagle. where did you learn to be so mature?


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

The Left steals an election and most of the nation just shrugs.
This after the Left riots and even murders people.
Oh, but make sure we stay meek and peaceful so we are seen as the good guys and the Democrats don't come after us.
No one is coming to save us. We are on our own.
The Democrats were coming for our heads no matter what.
The honest ones have said as much. 
Lastly, trying to avoid angering the Democrats to stay safe sounds like something a beaten down bitch would say.
Fuck trying to live that way.
Fuck giving them that kind of power over us.


----------



## james bond (Jan 6, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...



You are the ass and feces.  It is where your brain is.  You relish it, worship it, roll around in it, eat it, and get hep C.  What a disgusting way to die.

The US and the right people will not rest until the fraud of the left has been investigated, tried, and the rightful POTUS put back into place for another four years.  America needs to have its trust placed back upon the electoral process again.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

i think i have identified why you twats think that masks don't work. they need to be correctly worn. covering mouth AND nose. lol


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Such a typical duped lefty response.
> ...


But if you’re BLM or antifa you can destroy federal and private property. 
You’re a hypocrite deluxe.
Maybe the local DA can bring charges against those at the capitol who resisted the protesters just like what happened with the mccloskey’s in St. Louis.
The hypocrisy is blinding.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > He’s protecting the country.
> ...


The sedition was the democrat party and their overthrow of the country.
You’re a hypocrite.


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2021)

We’re storming the Capital. It’s a revolution!


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > He’s protecting the country.
> ...


The sedition has been going on for thirty years. Obama put it on steroids, There is nothing seditious about wanting transparency and integrity in our elections. Americans are being denied that for obvious reasons. The days of sitting down and shutting up are over.

Scan the ballots and forensically audit the machines. It is the only solution. The only thing that can restore trust.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

And what's gobsmacking here is that you Trumpie,Qnuts,proud boy fucksticks took you ques..... from a loser. 

That's how stupid you are. 

BREAKING: WOMEN SHOT AT CAPITOL HAS DIED. 

GODDAMN TRUMP 

GOD DAMN THAT MAN.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

citygator said:


> We’re storming the Capital. It’s a revolution!


that's horrible. that's for other people.


----------



## Norman (Jan 6, 2021)

progressive hunter said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > This is a great sight.
> ...



It looks awesome though, Americans taking back what is ours. And some thought ballot box was the way to do it.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patriots


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

Norman said:


> This is a great sight.


you made asses of yourself and made the USA a laughing stock around the world.

and within hours your coup fizzled out.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## surada (Jan 6, 2021)

TroglocratsRdumb said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > TroglocratsRdumb said:
> ...



Trump finally told them to go home .. In the same tweet he claimed the election was stolen. Eric Widowlicker said it was no longer the Republican party it was the Trump party and he would be in their backyards to prevent them from being reelected. What a family of grifters.


----------



## james bond (Jan 6, 2021)

No ban nor disclaimer on Instagram.  It's only by the leftist shit assholes on Twitter.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > I'm enjoying every damn minute of it..
> ...



Soros just took a Viagra so he can jerk off in a half hour.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

There are but two parties now: traitors and patriots. And I want hereafter to be ranked with the latter.


----------



## surada (Jan 6, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...



Ivanka called them "patriots".


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 6, 2021)

Government has drawn first blood, woman has died from gunshot wound from police.


----------



## progressive hunter (Jan 6, 2021)

Norman said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


it hasnt happened yet,,


----------



## airplanemechanic (Jan 6, 2021)

LOL Biden the first pres elect to be hated so much that people stormed the capital and gave their own lives to keep the child molester out of the white house.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

in minutes  most of these tards will fuck off, maybe helped along with a little tear gas.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 6, 2021)

Norman said:


> This is a great sight.


Actually, that would be lawless Trump thugs and criminals.


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


Whining about BLM isn't going to make this any less embarrassing for you and for the country.


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

This is the first time the Capitol has been breeched since the British did it. The difference is the enemy was inside the building this time.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

james bond said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


LOL 

Dumbfuck, had Impeached Trump actually have found anything, he would have presented it a court of law to prove the election was rigged. Now we see he didn't do that because he couldn't do that because in reality, he had nothing.


----------



## LAUGHatLEFTISTS (Jan 6, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> LAUGHatLEFTISTS said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



Well, there are alot of flat screens in there.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



No. 

The elections were on the up and up as multiple public state officials and courts have found, including Trumps own people

We're not going to play to you Q-FUCKNUTS BULLSHIT CONSPIRACY THEORIES. 

Every fucking state certified their election. 

EVERY SINGLE ONE. 

*AND YOUR SIDE AND YOUR FUCKING PRESIDENT.... FUCKING LOST!*


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > He’s protecting the country.
> ...


Hey, bro.

The last time the Capitol was invaded was by the British during the War of 1812.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 6, 2021)

surada said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


They are terrorists, doing the bidding of a deranged sociopath, as he thanks them.

It's time for Pence to step in.


----------



## okfine (Jan 6, 2021)

citygator said:


> I’m starting to think Trumps re-election chances are getting slim.


Any and all of those chump family members too.


----------



## james bond (Jan 6, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> And what's gobsmacking here is that you Trumpie,Qnuts,proud boy fucksticks took you ques..... from a loser.
> 
> That's how stupid you are.
> 
> ...



Sad, it happened.

Has it been confirmed who she was and that she was a Trump protester?

And stop blaming Trump when he still should be POTUS for another four.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

And now Trumps inciting you stupid fucks to commit sedition..... has got a women killed. 

Pieces of shit. Everyone of you Trumpies.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...





> The elections were on the up and up as multiple public state officials and courts have found, including Trumps own people



Then release the ballots and machines. People do not trust state officials or politicians. If there was no fraud what difference would it make.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Trump hides again.

Trump claims he'll lead march to the Capitol, only to slip back to White House in motorcade


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2021)

Trump up to 300,001 people murdered with covid+sedition.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> And now Trumps inciting you stupid fucks to commit sedition..... has got a women killed.
> 
> Pieces of shit. Everyone of you Trumpies.


The police killed that women following the mayor of DC orders.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

james bond said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Who's gonna investigate the left? You lost the White House, House and Senate. Starting in a couple of weeks, Biden will be replacing all of the department leaders Impeached Trump installed. That means QAnon and Alex Jones will have to lead your investigations.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> There are but two parties now: traitors and patriots. And I want hereafter to be ranked with the latter.


Washington D.C. swamp trembles !!!


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Trump hides again.
> 
> Trump claims he'll lead march to the Capitol, only to slip back to White House in motorcade


Being in the WH is not hiding, you pathetic brainwashed jerk.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


You’re a hypocrite. You’re dodging. You’re a hypocrite.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jan 6, 2021)

For all the people in favor of the violence in DC, what do you think will be accomplished by these "patriotic protests"?


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump hides again.
> ...



 Run away........LOL He said he was going to be at the protest and march with the people.


----------



## okfine (Jan 6, 2021)

theHawk said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


"Don’t think they should had broken into the chambers, but they didn’t destroy anything, set anything on fire, nor did they shoot anyone."

How come so many of your seditious traitors get nothing but your excuses and blaming?


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

citygator said:


> We’re storming the Capital. It’s a revolution!


----------



## colfax_m (Jan 6, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


This is fascism.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

This is 100% on Trump.

This is the kind of behavior of his that caused a record number of Americans to vote him out.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



*WHAT OVERTHROW! WE WON THE GODDAMN ELECTION YOU STUPID FUCK!!

THERE'S NO GODDAMN MORAL EQUIVALENCY HERE!

YOU ALL JUST FUCKING SCREWED THE POOCH AND NOW YOUR GOING TO PAY. 

THE ONLY THING YOU MOTHERFUCKERS MANAGE TO ACCOMPLISH HERE IS VALIDATE THE 80 MILLION WHO KICKED THAT BUM OUT OF OFFICE. WATCH HOW FAST THIS COUNTRY TURNS AGAINST YOU. *

*WHAT Y'ALL DID WASN'T PATRIOTIC. IT WAS DOMESTIC TERRORISM. *


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...


Look like peaceful protesters to me. Just like the BLM protesters who burned down the National Cathedral.


----------



## Norman (Jan 6, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> For all the people in favor of the violence in DC, what do you think will be accomplished by these "patriotic protests"?



What kind of BS question is this?

The purpose of protests is to demonstrate both the capability and willingness to use force if BS does not end. That is exactly what we saw. Now, perhaps they can investigate the fraud and make damn sure to check every last one of the signatures. Addressing some of the grievances that Americans from all sides of the political isle are having would also be a good start. Otherwise, next time people will have to bring rope with them.

The plans of the technocrats hinges on everyone being as cucked as they are. They are afraid of any sort of consequences more than death itself.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> This is 100% on Trump.
> 
> This is the kind of behavior of his that caused a record number of Americans to vote him out.


He won, minus the fraudulent mail-in ballots.


----------



## alpine (Jan 6, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > This is 100% on Trump.
> ...



only in your fantasy world...


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

The proceedings that the Patriots were protesting going on in Congress is a farce.

The Communist Party USA has a majority in the House thanks to Useful Idiots.

That party will be the one to vote against the objections raised against Communist Party USA corruption.

The root of the problem is the Communist Party USA (formerly known as the Democrat Party) stealing the election with fraudulent ballots in the swing districts.

Nothing Congress will do will undo the corruption.


----------



## james bond (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> james bond said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



We'll have to see what happens once the protesters are heard.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > This is 100% on Trump.
> ...



You’re another brainwashed retard.  Enjoy the next four years.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 6, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...


Our country belongs to the people, not Black Lives Matter and Antifa. So fuck you! Just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## james bond (Jan 6, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...



You're not talking like a winner typing in all caps.

This is just the beginning.  There will be no peace in America.


----------



## alpine (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> The proceedings that the Patriots were protesting going on in Congress is a farce.
> 
> The Communist Party USA has a majority in the House thanks to Useful Idiots.
> 
> ...



nothing will change the fact that "the people" are sick of your fantasies already...
hence why they kicked out your orange king out of the office...


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Then release the ballots and machines.



FUCK YOU!



Lastamender said:


> People do not trust state officials or politicians.



i DON'T CARE! WE GO DOWN THIS ROAD AND THERE'S NO FUCKING END TO IT. YOU STUPID MOTHERFUCKERS WILL ONLY KEEP MOVING THE GOALPOST'S COMING UP WITH SOME OTHER BULLSHIT EXCUSE TO KEEP THIS SEDITIOUS BULLSHIT GOING. 

*BUNCH OF GODDAMN KOOKS!*


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Congratulations, assholes.

Someone is dead and Biden is still your president.

You happy with your little hissy fit?  You accomplish what you wanted? 

Idiots.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > And now Trumps inciting you stupid fucks to commit sedition..... has got a women killed.
> ...


Nice to see a rightard finally show some concern over police killing someone.


----------



## alpine (Jan 6, 2021)

james bond said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



you will burn it all down just because you lost...
soo right wing nut job...
hence why the people voted you out in record breaking number...


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jan 6, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...



When the cult leader tells them to turn against democracy, they turn against democracy.


----------



## alpine (Jan 6, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



and the people kicked your ass out of the white house, the senate and the house...
suck it up now...


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Trump hides again.
> ...


It is after he lied to his Trumplicans,  telling them he would March with them. He's such a pussy, he might just grab himself.


----------



## 22lcidw (Jan 6, 2021)

WinterBorn said:


> For all the people in favor of the violence in DC, what do you think will be accomplished by these "patriotic protests"?


It took a long long time for these people to wake up. A slow slumbering sleep that the elites pushed and cajoled to the point they called them names and destroy them for any perceived offence to the Progressive Socialist Democratic Republic of Amerika. What you have found out is that there is no concern for Progressive s as much as you have no concern for Deplorables. Bother yourselves. Leave us alone. None of your stupid freaking experimental agendas.


----------



## james bond (Jan 6, 2021)

The best thing is to hold up the electoral count.  Last count Trump 12, Biden 0.  And follow what Senator Ted Cruz said.  It's late, but still not too late.









						Cruz says Supreme Court 'better forum' for voter fraud concerns amid his election objection push
					

Sen. Ted Cruz, R-Texas, tells Maria Bartiromo on ‘Sunday Morning Futures’ he wants an ‘emergency 10-day audit of the results by an electoral commission.’




					video.foxnews.com


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


You only think they're peaceful protesters because you're a rightard.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > This is 100% on Trump.
> ...


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Twitter prevents liking, sharing of Trump video statement about Capitol rioters
					

Twitter has prevented the liking, replying, and retweeting of a taped statement that President Donald Trump tweeted about the rioters supporting his election claims who violently clashed with Capitol Police at, and stormed, the U.S. Capitol. Under the tweet, Twitter has placed a label which...




					saraacarter.com
				



This a statement where he says stay peaceful. It is sickening we allow anyone to get away with the shit big tech pulls. They are running your lives, you fucking idiots


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

Instead of renaming Ft Benning after some worthless low IQ hate filled Negro like the Democrats want to do we should name it after the female Patriot that was killed by the government thugs today.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

james bond said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > james bond said:
> ...


They were heard today. One was killed. Keep it up.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> Our country belongs to the people,



And the people spoke through our ELECTIONS and you fuckers lost.

Jesus Christ on a stick. 

No wonder you fuckers live in a bubble. You stupid fuckers are so far up Trumps ass you need the artificial environment to survive.


----------



## james bond (Jan 6, 2021)

RIP woman heroine.  The woman who was a Trump supporter and shot and killed by the police should be hailed as a heroine.  She's much more courageous than Chicken Joe who ran as fast as he could back to the basemant.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

It's past 6;00 and there's a curfew.

Why the fuck aren't these DOMESTIC TERRORIST  being rounded up and shipped off to Gitmo.


----------



## excalibur (Jan 6, 2021)

Nostra said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...




Meanwhile, throughout the last summer, and still in Portland, the left is being violent against police and these losers are silent.

It is clear that the violence in the Capitol Building was by known Antifa goons, they've been identified from pictures. It was all a set-up and the useful idiots, the MSM, and cowardly Republicans fell for it again.

Explain how the Capitol Building was not under the tightest security and yet the Antifa goons basically waltzed in. Oh, a video shows the goons being allowed to pas through a police line.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

james bond said:


> The best thing is to hold up the electoral count.  Last count Trump 12, Biden 0.  And follow what Senator Ted Cruz said.  It's late, but still not too late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well. good plan, for a dumbass terrorist supporting twat. unfortunately, your terrorist tactics failed. they will resume the process as soon as the stench is cleared.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Our country belongs to the people,
> ...


Too late for that lie. As you can see it is not working. The only solution is transparency, tell the states to give up the ballots for scanning and the machines. That will answer all the questions.

Why are you not behind something that could prove there was no fraud?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOL. I couldn't care less about your opinion. You promoted a Russian scam for 5 yrs....5 yrs


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

What do you call a"patriot" planting IED'S throughout our capital building Trumpies?

Or are you going to try and rationalize domestic terrorism now.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Too late for that lie.



61 COURT FINDINGS SAY OTHERWISE DIPSHIT.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

i guess the curfew is optional.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Why are you not behind something that could prove there was no fraud?



Because I'm not stupid and know a scam and a con when I see one. 

That's why. 

Ass.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Yeah the Mueller team was Repub...lol.........................You believed a Russian hoax. Today is only the beginning of the demise of the Pajama Boys. Just astounded here what people don't now. My God


----------



## iceberg (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

theHawk said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


Isn't it amazing the PJ boys don't even know about the riots.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 6, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > pyetro said:
> ...


The corrupt Democrats have awakened a sleeping giant...the people...who took the capitol today. When you steal elections expect consequences. This was Lexington and Concord and we have a martyr for the patriot cause.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> And why aren't those same folks on hand today for right wing violence against our police?


Total incompetence on the part of the capital hill police

they dont know how to secure the capital building from intruders?

so career government employee  has to take responsibility for this breech of security


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...


The days of the PJ boyz are over.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you not behind something that could prove there was no fraud?
> ...


By doing what I said you could prove it is a scam. What is the problem?


----------



## skews13 (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Time for a refresher on the 14th Amendment:

*Section 3.* No person shall be a Senator or Representative in Congress, or elector of President and Vice President, or hold any office, civil or military, under the United States, or under any State, who, having previously taken an oath, as a member of Congress, or as an officer of the United States, or as a member of any State legislature, or as an executive or judicial officer of any State, to support the Constitution of the United States, shall have engaged in insurrection or rebellion against the same, or given aid or comfort to the enemies thereof. But Congress may, by a vote of two-thirds of each House, remove such disability.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> While I do not support their protest, I do support their right to protest.


It’s insurrection. 
Not protest.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

iceberg said:


> View attachment 438300







it takes about 2 minutes to identify this guy as jake angeli from arizona. but emotards like iceberg rather retweet shit from trump media.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> By doing what I said you could prove it is a scam.



You dummy. 

Trump is pulling the scam. Trump is the con. You're the idiot eating his shit up.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

Hutch Starskey said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > While I do not support their protest, I do support their right to protest.
> ...


Hey Pajama Boy. What you were you saying about the looting and murder this Summer. You purple PJ boys are in for a big suprize.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > By doing what I said you could prove it is a scam.
> ...


Audit the machines. Expose him. Scan the ballots, make a fool out of him. It is your big chance. Put your money where your mouth is.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The Purple Pajama Boyz don't want that.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

The National Association of Manufacturers issued a statement:

“The outgoing president incited violence in an attempt to retain power, and any elected leader defending him is violating their oath to the Constitution and rejecting democracy in favor of anarchy. Anyone indulging conspiracy theories to raise campaign dollars is complicit. Vice President Pence, who was evacuated from the Capitol, should seriously consider working with the Cabinet to invoke the 25th Amendment to preserve democracy.”









						Manufacturers Ask Pence to Invoke 25th Amendment
					

The National Association of Manufacturers issued a statement:"The outgoing president incited violence in an attempt to retain power, and any elected leader defending him is violating their oath to the Constitution and rejecting democracy in favor of anarchy. Anyone indulging conspiracy theories




					politicalwire.com


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jan 6, 2021)

AMart said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > law & order. lol. shoot black people because you feel you are about to get stabbed. ok.
> ...





AMart said:


> If I was in charge I would have had 10 50 Cals lined up on looters and opened fire LOL


“We know yous a killer, Bunny.”


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

Sen. Ben Sasse (R-NE) blamed President Trump for the riots and violence at the U.S. Capitol on Wednesday, The Hill reports.

Said Sasse: “Today, the United States Capitol — the world’s greatest symbol of self-government — was ransacked while the leader of the free world cowered behind his keyboard — tweeting against his Vice President for fulfilling the duties of his oath to the Constitution.”

He added: “Lies have consequences. This violence was the inevitable and ugly outcome of the President’s addiction to constantly stoking division.”









						Sasse Blames Trump for Riots at Capitol
					

Sen. Ben Sasse (R-NE) blamed President Trump for the riots and violence at the U.S. Capitol on Wednesday, The Hill reports.Said Sasse: "Today, the United States Capitol — the world’s greatest symbol of self-government — was ransacked while the leader of the free world cowered behind his ke




					politicalwire.com


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

Sen. Mitt Romney (R-UT) issued a statement:

“We gather today due to a selfish man’s injured pride and the outrage of his supporters whom he has deliberately misinformed for the past two months and stirred to action this very morning. What happened here today was an insurrection, incited by the President of the United States. Those who choose to continue to support his dangerous gambit by objecting to the results of a legitimate, democratic election will forever be seen as being complicit in an unprecedented attack against our democracy. They will be remembered for their role in this shameful episode in American history. That will be their legacy.”









						Romney Says Trump Incited Insurrection
					

Sen. Mitt Romney (R-UT) issued a statement:"We gather today due to a selfish man’s injured pride and the outrage of his supporters whom he has deliberately misinformed for the past two months and stirred to action this very morning. What happened here today was an insurrection, incited by the Pr




					politicalwire.com
				




Well said.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

Pence Mobilized National Guard at Capitol, Not Trump
					

New York Times: "Defense and administration officials said it was Vice President Mike Pence, not President Trump, who approved the order to deploy the D.C. National Guard. It was unclear why the president, who incited the protesters to storm the Capitol and who is still the commander in chief, did n




					politicalwire.com


----------



## citygator (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

“Republican lawmakers are pressing the Trump loyalists in their party to abandon their objections to President-elect Joe Biden’s win as lawmakers huddle in an undisclosed location Wednesday afternoon to wait out the siege of the Capitol,” the Washington Post reports.

“The intervention from Republicans is focused on the GOP lawmakers who have been spearheading the electoral college challenges, including Sens. Josh Hawley (R-MO) and Ted Cruz (R-TX)."









						GOP Lawmakers Pushed to Abandon Election Challenge
					

"Republican lawmakers are pressing the Trump loyalists in their party to abandon their objections to President-elect Joe Biden’s win as lawmakers huddle in an undisclosed location Wednesday afternoon to wait out the siege of the Capitol," the Washington Post reports."The intervention from Republ




					politicalwire.com
				




Every single fuckstick Trumpie in congress who supported challenging this electoral vote shit should be removed from their seats by a vote in both chambers.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

The media is not going to tell the truth about anything. This protest is no different. This leaves no choice but to investigate any claims of fraud by the release of the ballots and machines in question. It is clear half the country wants proof there was no fraud. Hiding evidence and lying is not a way to prove that.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jan 6, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> Sen. Ben Sasse (R-NE) blamed President Trump for the riots and violence at the U.S. Capitol on Wednesday, The Hill reports.
> 
> Said Sasse: “Today, the United States Capitol — the world’s greatest symbol of self-government — was ransacked while the leader of the free world cowered behind his keyboard — tweeting against his Vice President for fulfilling the duties of his oath to the Constitution.”
> 
> ...



It's a shame Sasse & Co. violated their oaths during the impeachment trial.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The media is not going to tell the truth about anything. This protest is no different. This leaves no choice but to investigate any claims of fraud by the release of the ballots and machines in question. It is clear half the country wants proof there was no fraud. Hiding evidence and lying is not a way to prove that.



You have Trump's word that there was fraud.  What more do you need?


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jan 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...





Polishprince said:


> Why do you oppose Peaceful Protests? This looks a lot more peaceful than the Liberal protests in Baltimore or Ferguson or Kenosha IMHO.


Didn’t age well.
This is why your opinions are ignored. Go back to sleep,dope.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



No, you're entitled to lose because that's what you guys did, you just did it again last night x2.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



GHWB would not approve of you. And the MAGA crowd was anything but giant or sleeping. They've been a vocal group of whiny bitches the last four years.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

joaquinmiller said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > The media is not going to tell the truth about anything. This protest is no different. This leaves no choice but to investigate any claims of fraud by the release of the ballots and machines in question. It is clear half the country wants proof there was no fraud. Hiding evidence and lying is not a way to prove that.
> ...


Four more years of Trump and many people sent to jail, people expelled from Congress and the Senate. For starters.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> _*He used to have a pretty level head, the last year or so he has sounded nuttier and nuttier.*_


I imagine its difficult to maintain the pretense of being non partisan for so song


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


There is already evidence of real time vote switching from last night's election. Purdue suddenly lost 32,000 votes. Votes only go up, not down.
If you do not believe yours eyes you have huge problems.


----------



## Toro (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> Who says protest should be peaceful?   You don't fix major corruption with peace.
> 
> This is just push back from a stolen election.   No justice no peace.
> 
> ...



The tyrant is your Orange God who is trying to turn our country into a laughing stock third world shithole, rube.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Of course there is, I did it myself.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Ah.  Fan fiction.  Attaboy.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> GHWB would not approve of you.


True

bush41 was a yankee carpetbagger who never cared much for the voters who elected him


----------



## Toro (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...



They hand counted the ballots you idiotic rube


----------



## Toro (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > GHWB would not approve of you.
> ...



Your Orange God would totally fuck you over and betray you if he thought it would benefit him.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Toro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...


So what? Illegal votes can be counted as many times as needed. You are the rube.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 6, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> What do you call a"patriot" planting IED'S throughout our capital building Trumpies?
> 
> Or are you going to try and rationalize domestic terrorism now.


Patriots stand-up against the usurpation of our Constitution by the liberal media and their Democratic Party handlers. Lexington and Concord was today. Innocent patriot was murdered in cold blood. This is an uprising against the Washington D.C. liberal media cabal.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

I'll give Trump this.

He exposed the hollow, amoralness of a republican party taken over by the most radical elements of our society, a fringe base who's makeup is one of conspiracy kooks, fascist, racist and dead enders. 

Is it any wonder they swarm to Trump like flies swarm to a dead bloated body.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

joaquinmiller said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Scan the ballots, audit the machines, then come back and we'll talk.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 6, 2021)

Toro said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > HappyJoy said:
> ...


Wait until military mutinies against Washington D.C. they don't control the troops political feelings. Criminals in Congress finally got a reality check from citizens of the United States.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Skylar said:


> That's just it. All they need is an accusation and according to them, they're completely justified in any violence they want to inflict.


See post #770


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > GHWB would not approve of you.
> ...



Aw, you're going to hurt someone's feelings.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> I'll give Trump this.
> 
> He exposed the hollow, amoralness of a republican party taken over by the most radical elements of our society, a fringe base who's makeup is one of conspiracy kooks, fascist, racist and dead enders.
> 
> Is it any wonder they swarm to Trump like flies swarm to a dead bloated body.


Your projections are as pitiful as can be. Like this big lie that Biden won. America wants proof it was legal.


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



The military isn't going to lift a finger for Trump.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

colfax_m said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


The entire democrat party is fascism so you must like strong arm tactics.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



 What were you saying?


----------



## Dirk the Daring (Jan 6, 2021)

Long overdue if you ask me.  Our government forgot a LOOOOONG time ago they are actually work for the people as servants, and are not in office to enrich themselves, their families, their buddies, etc.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

joaquinmiller said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > RoshawnMarkwees said:
> ...


What democracy? Stealing elections is not democracy. Americans protested today standing up for democracy.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

alpine said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...


No, they cheated. And you know it. That makes you just as criminal.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give Trump this.
> ...



I tell you what dipshit. Why don't you hook up with Bush92 and you two can go down your Trumpie rabbit hole and whisper conspiracies in each others ears.

America voted your fuckers out of office and is moving on from you fucksticks.

OH SHIT! Police and Guard members have encircled a bunch of "patriots" and are starting to enforce the curfew i.e., arresting them. lol  .


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 6, 2021)

Dirk the Daring said:


> Long overdue if you ask me.  Our government forgot a LOOOOONG time ago they are actually work for the people as servants, and are not in office to enrich themselves, their families, their buddies, etc.



Well, most of those people voted for a different servant than Trump.


----------



## Toro (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > I'll give Trump this.
> ...



You gullible rube cultists will never believe anything that shows your Orange God losing.


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

LOCK THEM UP!
LOCK THEM UP!
LOCK THEM UP!
LOCK THEM UP!





LOLOL


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 6, 2021)

This is going to backfire on Trump..in a huge way..in fact, i wonder if this is exactly what he wants...some sort of martyrdom...go out with a bang?

LOL...there is this...he is unifying the country against him...which may be a positive?

They shut his Tweeter down....so he's hurtin' for certain! Now i hear that many of those who were going to challenge the electors backing off now...and the Republicans are uniting against Trump!


----------



## Obejoekenobe (Jan 6, 2021)

Toro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...



Exactly. They'll just keep going on and on, moving the investigative goalposts further back because they sure as shit are not going to accept any finding that shows there was no fraud and they lost.

Fuck'em.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Confederate States of America.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Toro said:


> Your Orange God would totally fuck you over and betray you if he thought it would benefit him.


I dont have an orange god

democrats stole an election FROM ME

Trump is speaking out for 75 million voters who were cheated


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> The military isn't going to lift a finger for Trump.


Agreed


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 6, 2021)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...


Those who attacked the capitol today will be prosecuted, per below, and it will not be a joke. There will be many doing serious time to give a message that what went on today can never happen again. Those who support them, like you, could find yourselves in the same boat.
18 USC Ch. 115: TREASON, SEDITION, AND SUBVERSIVE ACTIVITIES
From Title 18—CRIMES AND CRIMINAL PROCEDUREPART I—CRIMES


----------



## Toro (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Your Orange God would totally fuck you over and betray you if he thought it would benefit him.
> ...



Fakenews

Your Orange God is lying to you

And you cultists can’t accept it because of your snowflake feelings.


----------



## Erinwltr (Jan 6, 2021)

DJT incited a riot.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Erinwltr said:


> DJT incited a riot.


No, democrat voter fraud caused the riot


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Jan 6, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> RoshawnMarkwees said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Those people who stormed the capital should be tried. But they should point to the violence and looting that democrats perpetrated all year — yet were released from custody — as a precedent.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jan 6, 2021)

conserveguy877 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...





conserveguy877 said:


> s it anything like this?


Not at all, dope. That is not insurrection.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

Erinwltr said:


> DJT incited a riot.


we are going to walk down to the capitol, and i will be there with you....

this is the result of electing an internet troll to a position of power. but her emails....

hahaha hahaha


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

pence says some correct shit. too late.


----------



## Erinwltr (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Erinwltr said:
> 
> 
> > DJT incited a riot.
> ...


M'kay, then.  VP Pence will be the next POTUS.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

lol. mitch. guess why they are unhinged.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



  I guess not.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 6, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Oh, I didn't realize they were invited.


No one said anything about being invited shitforbrains.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> MarcATL said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...





Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> They should be running in fear. They need to fear us.


LOL...
No one fears you.
Even your dog thinks you’re a loser.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

lot of right sounding words. too late.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jan 6, 2021)

Senate is folding!!!  All objection withdrawn...Period!

How you like them apples Donnie..your manipulation got you exactly what you did not want!


----------



## BlueGin (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Pelosi begging for the National Guard. Did she do the same in Minny, Kenosha, NYC and Portland? Hypocrite.


Reports stated Pelosi and other members of congress had to wear gas masks. I hope they got that on video


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

james bond said:


> The best thing is to hold up the electoral count.  Last count Trump 12, Biden 0.  And follow what Senator Ted Cruz said.  It's late, but still not too late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You lose again. Not only are they resuming the ratification of the electoral college results, they are waiving all objections as were planned. Trump's last hope at pulling off a bloodless coup lied in the hope the Congress would reject slates from swing states, basically handing him the White House for 4 more years. But solely due to his actions and the actions of his Trumplicans today, there will be no more objections, meaning ALL slates as certified will be counted tonight -- firmly establishing Joe Biden as president of the U.S. to be sworn in on January 20th, 2021. In a delicious serving of irony, Impeached Trump sealed his own fate today.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 6, 2021)

thoughts and prayers


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> While I do not support their protest, I do support their right to protest.



It's not a protest.  It's an invasion of a Mob.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Can we call it a coup now? Seems like it might be a coup.
> ...





Death Angel said:


> Nope. Not a coup. This is what happens when you disenfranchise 74 million voters then mock their concerns


No one was disenfranchised,idiot. They all voted. They just lost


----------



## Flash (Jan 6, 2021)

I don't why those jerkoffs in the joint sessions are wasting their time.  I mean they could be raising taxes or taking away our Constitutional rights or something.

At the end of the day those election disputes will be determined by a vote where the majority is made of of American hating Communists who participated in stealing the elections.  Most of the the rest of them don't give a shit.

Our country is too broke to be fixed by those assholes in Congress.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> View attachment 438193
> 
> Congratulations, Trump supporters.
> 
> You happy now?


You know she died at the hands of an overzealous cop don't you


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 6, 2021)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Death Angel said:
> 
> 
> > colfax_m said:
> ...


That ain't what happened moron.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 438193
> ...



 " That's NOT what happens. Africans become argumentative, hostile, threatening, and in too many cases THEY become physical. "

 That's your quote elsewhere. She wasnt' hostile and threatening? The people protesting were not being physical?

Two Police Officers Shot In The Head in Compton, California


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.
> ...


You can't have something stolen from you that you never had.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 438193
> ...



She was the first on though the window that they had smashed for access.  Invaders were invading and some of them were armed with guns and flag poles and such.  When you invade with an army, expect a death or  two to stop the influx of the violent mob.  Before she was shot, there were already 2 cops that had died and a number had been wounded or damaged.  The Mob had already proven they were willing to kill cops.  At that  point, every cop was in fear of their very lives.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


You're a fucking idiot, you know that? No, I did not promote a Russian scam nor did I believe it...



Faun said:


> Trump has not been impeached or formally charged with anything. I’m not calling for him to be impeached or charged with anything. I am waiting for the investigation to conclude before rendering any such judgements. At which time, I myself will accept whatever conclusions are reached. So how am I treating Trump any differently?





Faun said:


> I’ve seen no evidence to date that trump colluded with Russia in regards to them hacking Democrats. So no, I have not made any such accusation. Like most others, I’m waiting for Mueller to release his report on the matter before I render a judgement on it.



What is it about conservatives that their brains malfunction like yours just did?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


There was never a country  named the Confederate States of America, the group trying to pull it off were defeated.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jan 6, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Mac-7 said:
> ...



Nothing like a military coup to warm the heart of an authoritarian.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 438193
> ...



What’s your point?

Here’s my point: the idiotic riot that you support didn’t change anything and cost someone her life.

Here’s my question:  are you happy with that?


----------



## Dekster (Jan 6, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Democrats bravely put down the revolution by hiding while the police rounded up the protestors.  They should all award themselves the CMH.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


Spunky, I'm not saying Mueller's team was Republican, though Mueller was. I'm saying Republicans had Trump investigated. The investigation was called for by a Republican assistant Attorney General, filling in for a Republican Attorney General who recused himself, both of whom were appointed by a Republican president who was elected by Republicans and others voting Republican.

Are you ever not an imbecile?

Ever???


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


LOLOL

That's already been proven, over and over and over and over. How many more times do you think it needs to be proven?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...


Then give of the ballots and machines and prove it again. Saying something is baseless proves 0. You are withholding the only thing that will prove there was no fraud. You are taking away what could prove Trump's case. That is obstructing justice.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

FLASHBACK: Leftists PRAISED Anti-Kavanaugh Protestors Who Took Over Capitol Hill Building In 2018 * The Scoop
					

When far-left radical communists protesting against the appointment of Justice Brett Kavanaugh to the US Supreme Court took over the Hart Senate Office Building atrium on Capitol Hill on October 4, 2018, leftists on Twitter PRAISED them. JUST IN: Anti-Kavanaugh protesters take over the Hart...




					thescoop.us
				



How about that? What has changed?


----------



## conserveguy877 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hutch Starskey said:


> conserveguy877 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Your apologist is strong with you for Anarchists.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> joaquinmiller said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


With all the talk about the 25th Amendment at the moment, you'll be lucky to get 4 more days.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Why were they heroes assflap?


----------



## Flopper (Jan 6, 2021)

ColonelAngus said:


> Liberal leaders did not once complain about BLM and ANTIFA MOSTLY peaceful protests until it started to hurt Biden.
> 
> Why is anyone complaining?  Just let it happen.
> 
> ...


People are complaining because Trump supporters, egged on by the president mounted an assault on the US capital and succeeded.  I halfway expected an attack on the capital by foreign terrorists but I never dreamed it would come from so called "American Patriots" who in realty are home grown terrorist.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

BlueGin said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Pelosi begging for the National Guard. Did she do the same in Minny, Kenosha, NYC and Portland? Hypocrite.
> ...


A mask on that face would be an improvement


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Assflap. Lol


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Flopper said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal leaders did not once complain about BLM and ANTIFA MOSTLY peaceful protests until it started to hurt Biden.
> ...


Look about four posts back. The people that did this before were praised.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That is his name, isn't it? It works for me.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 6, 2021)

HappyJoy said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


This is just the begining ?.


----------



## iceberg (Jan 6, 2021)

Flopper said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> > Liberal leaders did not once complain about BLM and ANTIFA MOSTLY peaceful protests until it started to hurt Biden.
> ...


Assault? The police opened the barricade and let them in. 

Fucking drama queens.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


You realize that's TV, not actual votes, right?


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> *White people are nice, until they ain't.*


Or they’re whiny little bitches.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Is it now. Very original. Trump has two
Weeks left and leftists still yell for impeachment. Amazing


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> Obejoekenobe said:
> 
> 
> > What do you call a"patriot" planting IED'S throughout our capital building Trumpies?
> ...


And guess who can be charged with her murder ... ? Everyone of the yahoos who stormed the Capitol today.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Billy000 said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > *White people are nice, until they ain't.*
> ...


Did you just call yourself a little bitch?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Bush92 said:
> 
> 
> > Obejoekenobe said:
> ...


I do not recall you being this outraged during the BLM destructive riots. Hypocrisy 101. How many small businesses were destroyed today?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


You ask the best questions and never get any answers.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...





Hang on sloopy said:


> Hey Pajama Boy. What you were you saying about the looting and murder this Summer. You purple PJ boys are in for a big suprize.


That wasn’t insurrection, dope.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > joaquinmiller said:
> ...


Trump is a danger to the nation and needs to go immediately.   He is a psychopathic pathologically liar who is becoming unhinged.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

BREAKING....Jussee Smullett seen at nearby Subway..Stay tuned.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Face it then. It was your people doing the insurrection..........................LOL


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 6, 2021)

Erinwltr said:


> M'kay, then. VP Pence will be the next POTUS.


You are having delusions


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Don't need to prove it again. It would be a waste of time to do so since y'all will just cry to do it again and again no matter how many times it's proven.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> BertramN said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Most democrats and republican do not approve of violence.  However, this event was a lot more than turning over a statue or burning some cars and breaking windows.  It was an attack on the US Congress brought about the president with the specific intent to stop the congress from fulfilling it's constitution duty.  It was an attack on our democracy by American terrorists.  And Trump's parting words to the terrorist were,  *"We love you. You’re very special."*  I wonder if he can impeached him a second time?


----------



## Billy000 (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Billy000 said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Nope, they simply can be....like anyone.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 6, 2021)

Looks like I was right, unfortunately.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 6, 2021)

Hey, what did they THINK would happen after their total abuse of We The People....Remember this?  The bitch in white tearing up our duly elected President's state of the union speech.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


This was not a riot or a protest.  It was a planned attack on the US Capital for the specific purpose of stopping congress from doing it's constitutional duty of counting and certifying the electoral votes .  Trump sent them there to do his bidding.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 6, 2021)

Flopper said:


> This was not a riot. It was planned attack on the US Capital with the specific purpose of stopping congress from doing their constitutional duty.


Who planned the attack?   Got any proof?


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2021)

Circe said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Happens When You STEAL An Election
> ...



I just this minute read in _The Hill_, a political D.C. news website, that gazumpteen people are after Pence to get Trump with the 25th. I believe it, too. We'll see. Things are popping now.

Are we having fun yet?


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > BertramN said:
> ...



I disagree with you completely. I didn’t support the summer protests nor do I support this protest but in this country we have a right to protest. The people exercised their 1st Amendment rights. To me it is unfounded but it is a right that they are allowed.


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2021)

Death Angel said:


> colfax_m said:
> 
> 
> > Can we call it a coup now? Seems like it might be a coup.
> ...



I like words used well. Some congressman called it a coup!! Idiot ---- a coup is not something done by a big bunch of civilians. A coup is done by the few people near the top who want to take over.

I think this was a rebellion or an insurrection. Anyone? Vocabulary? 

It's not a revolution or a civil war until more developed and until more regular troops are involved and shooting.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 6, 2021)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


An armed attack on the US congress by US terrorists egged on by a president leaving off is not an insurrection?


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 6, 2021)

Circe said:


> I just this minute read in _The Hill_, a political D.C. news website, that gazumpteen people are after Pence to get Trump with the 25th. I believe it, too. We'll see. Things are popping now.
> 
> Are we having fun yet?


Is Pence gonna break Trump's legs or sumptin?  Maybe some cement shoes?  I know, he'll get Dr. Fauci to declare Trump a 'super spreader' or sumptin'


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Where is TRUMP?
> This is an example of his lack of leadership
> Unleash a MOB and then sit back and do nothing.



_Au contraire_, this is exactly how he does lead and wow! was that effective, or what? 

Now what is needed is field leadership, goals, priorities, and objectives. 

We've got proof of concept. Now let's take back the country.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 6, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> What we are seeing is Americans who have lost complete confidence in out government after 4 continuous years of treasonous failed coup attempts and now a loss of confidence in our elections.
> 
> As snowflakes have said today, there is a lot of blame to go around....what you want hear any of them say is that Democrats and what they have done are in any part to blame as well.


No they [the Democrats] are not to blame.  Trump is completely the only one to blame, well, along with you and his other fellow travelers.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...


Your ignorance is not my hypocrisy, ShortBus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Faun said:


> I have condemned the looting, rioting send murders. I don't condemn BLM protesting police brutality or Antifa fighting fascism.


​


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Billy000 said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Billy000 said:
> ...


OK


----------



## justinacolmena (Jan 6, 2021)

MarcATL said:


> They would have been shot before exiting their cars.


That's what the cops are doing on “police and active duty military” STRIKE. Tampering with vehicles, fooling with lights, making gratuitous traffic stops over and over again, guns first, questions later, roughing up drivers, shaking them down for firearms + valuables & paperwork etc.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Trump should have the chance to prove his claims. He is more than entitled to see the ballots. This is the kind of America you want when something can be withheld because it might prove you are right? This election will never be legitimate no matter how many say it is.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Flopper said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It wasn’t planned. It as an ad hoc emotional response IMO. It this was planned then Trump should be jailed.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


"Becoming??"


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What is rioting send murders? Assflap?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He is gone in 2 weeks. You ll need to find a new scapegoat


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> If you think any of this is funny you are a traitor to our country.



I think it's hilarious and great --- can I be in the traitor club too? Or is it just for men?

(Why are leftists so humor-challenged?)


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 6, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Hey, what did they THINK would happen after their total abuse of We The People....Remember this?  The bitch in white tearing up our duly elected President's state of the union speech.


It was a shit speech and hes a shit guy. Where's the violence?  Is ripping up paper upsetting your precious Petal tendencies?


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2021)

Flash said:


> The killing of the Patriot woman is the first shot fired in the Second American Civil War.



I wonder. That's what I'm wondering about --- is this the tipping point, or not yet? It was completely unexpected by anyone, and that's how this kind of thing always happens.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> He is gone in 2 weeks. You ll need to find a new scapegoat


Well if he just STFU and goes, then all will probably be well.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2021)

Circe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Where is TRUMP?
> ...


Amazing

Trump has not said ....A word
After his...I love the protestors speech


He is finished


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 6, 2021)

Circe said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The killing of the Patriot woman is the first shot fired in the Second American Civil War.
> ...


Nah. It'll settle down. The main issue is there are a whole lot of disenfranchised white folk. They have been starting to get marginalised more and more and they're getting upset about it. Unfortunately for them they are getting more and more the minority every election cycle.


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Trumps legacy will last

You cannot brush it away in two weeks


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > He is gone in 2 weeks. You ll need to find a new scapegoat
> ...


Want to make a bet? That is a very ignorant statement. One person is not the root of all the issues in America.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Launching an armed attack on the Capital and the US congress in an attempt to stop them from performing their constitutional duty of counting and certifying an election.  It is not a protest.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


The violent ones were not Trump supporters. They were your supporters. You planned this...not you....This was a coordinated attack with few police planned. You people are sick.


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> Trump has not said ....A word
> After his...I love the protestors speech
> 
> He is finished



I agree with your characterization. Difference is, I like it. Too many worthless RINOs are deploring and denigrating and whatever other de- words there are. We need to get rid of them.

Trump presumably IS "finished" in the sense that Biden will come in and ruin the country with communism, but this exact same thing happened to Andy Jackson and he fulminated for four years and then roared back and took the presidency. So we'll see. I'd be okay with Cruz instead, maybe. . . . If there is anything left after the Brooklyn Barmaid and her ilkies get thru with us.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


This was preplanned and infiltrated. People with knee pads??????......The libs did this.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

rightwinger said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LMaO...you need professional help. Honestly.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


People were dressed in some “armor” to defend themselves from BLM and Antifa.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


This is really really sick to pre plan this. These people are going to kill us. Should we let that happen?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


LOL. See the hammer and icepick tats...lol..These people are so stupid. And hardly any police....The Deep State is unreal


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Want to make a bet? That is a very ignorant statement. One person is not the root of all the issues in America.



I agree. But I think up until Clinton came to power there were a lot of compromises. They went after him by spending $70 million on a blow job.
Then Bush II comes to power and starts two wars and the GFC, so the Dems go after him.
Then an uppity nigra gets elected, and from Day 1 the right give it to him. Doesn't help that he seems indecisive and wants to be friends with everybody.
Then the right doesn't double down, or triple down. It quintuple downs and decides to bring in the biggest disgrace to the seal of the President of the US ever seen.

So since Clinton it has got steadily worse with every new president. Biden is just an average Joe. Boring as. Hopefully that will calm things down a bit. Plus he doesn't tweet fake news 24/7. There are two things I wish hadn't happened though. Kamala Harris - personally I think she is good, but too polarising. And it would have been good for the GoP to keep the Senate. I think checks and balances important in a place like the US. Not so much in my country because it is a lot smaller and the election cycle is every three years. Plus our system makes it a very rare occurrence for one party to have a majority so the politcal parties have to work together.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...




Actually, President Trump isn't the issue at all.   The problem that Xiden and his colluders have is actually with the Trumpster.  Call them "deplorables" , "chumps" or the "Middle Class",  they are the real problemo that the libs have.  Xiden's handlers thought they could steal the election and get away with it. The events of this week tell me they underestimated the proverbial Bitter Clingers.

Really, Sleepy Joe got a wake up call today.  He'll probably still be inaugurated as Fake President in a fortnight.

But he was put on notice that he isn't fooling anyone.    Did he really think he could fool a Trump?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Want to make a bet? That is a very ignorant statement. One person is not the root of all the issues in America.
> ...


You people infiltrated this. What the hell you talking about? You cannot work together with cancer. My God what you defend.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Did he really think he could fool a Trump?


Trump is easy to fool, but not as easy as his followers to fool. You guys are in full Kool Aid mode...


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


The is evidence they planned to do this? Link please


----------



## Flopper (Jan 6, 2021)

Circe said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Where is TRUMP?
> ...


Coups typically begins with well meaning patriots taking back their country and ending with it's destruction.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Who's 'you people'? You mean all those Deplorables in DC today are really antifa??? Wow, Trump has really enabled you loony conspiracy theory whackos...


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


LOL

Dumbfuck, he's had 2 months. Time is up. Just like it was for Gore on December 12, 2000, when the Supreme Court said time was up. Impeached Trump couldn't prove shit in 2 months, there's no expectation he could prove anything in 2 decades. And as I post this, Congress is ratifying the electoral votes which is going to officially declare Biden as the president to be sworn in, in 2 weeks. I was going to say Biden will be the next president, but it's becoming increasingly possible that Pence might be the next president.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Want to make a bet? That is a very ignorant statement. One person is not the root of all the issues in America.
> ...


GW was the worst president ever. Obama was a close 2nd. Now we are divided. If one more person tells me I have white privilege I am going to laugh in their stupid face. PC/cancel culture is the root of the issues in America. Soon everyone will see that.


----------



## Circe (Jan 6, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Coups typically begins with well meaning patriots taking back their country and ending with it's destruction.



Very likely, because a coup is a takeover by a few people very close to the top, but not as close as they wanted to be. 

A coup has nothing to do with an insurrection or rebellion by tens or hundreds of thousands as we saw this afternoon.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Autocorrect, ShortBus. Regardless, that post demonstrated your ignorance.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

If Congress Were Genuinely Interested in Democracy, They Would Welcome an Election Commission | Tho Bishop
					

Listen to the Audio Mises Wire version of this article. America stands over two months after Election Day, and yet tension remains in the air over the outcome of the presidential race. Legally, little has changed. The full expectation should be—as it has from the start—that Joe Biden will end up...




					mises.org


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


----------



## Sunsettommy (Jan 6, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



You guess what?

Meanwhile they RECONVENED and have rejected a challenge to the Arizona win.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


There you go again making fun of handicapped children. Assflap might be too good for you.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> GW was the worst president ever. Obama was a close 2nd. Now we are divided. If one more person tells me I have white privilege I am going to laugh in their stupid face. PC/cancel culture is the root of the issues in America. Soon everyone will see that.


How are you ranking them? 
My partner says I have white privilege. I'm not so sure. Never walked in another culture's shoes.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...



 They didn't adjourn for the day. They can challenge whatever they want, it's not going to make any difference.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Sunsettommy said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


They are ignoring the fact the machines and ballots are not being given to the the state senate. They are ignoring the rights of AR citizens to make sure their election was legitimate.


----------



## beautress (Jan 6, 2021)

surada said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


You're confused. President Trump was targeted by Barack Obama who instructed his staff to harass him, spy on him, and get him out of office at his last formal staff meeting in the oval office. That was treason and a violation of constitutional orders to provide a smooth transfer of power to the new president. President Trump did nothing untoward his 4 years in office, yet the Democrats harassed him,threatened his staff a d children on a daily basis, a d the speaker of the House wrongfully went after him and destroyed him by feeding frenzies she put the press up to.


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 6, 2021)

Flopper said:


> An armed attack on the US congress by US terrorists egged on by a president leaving off is not an insurrection?


That would make a good fictional story but, that ain't what happened.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Well I saw people with ropes and helmets and knee pads and God knows what else. You can't be serious. i am so astonished you guys would pull this.

They fought like BLM and ANTIFA. Open your eyes. But you know all this to be true.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


They did not run away.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Nope. It was vague at best, Assflap.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 6, 2021)

beautress said:


> You're confused. President Trump was targeted by Barack Obama who instructed his staff to harass him, spy on him, and get him out of office at his last formal staff meeting in the oval office. That was treason and a violation of constitutional orders to provide a smooth transfer of power to the new president. President Trump did nothing untoward his 4 years in office, yet the Democrats harassed him,threatened his staff a d children on a daily basis, a d the speaker of the House wrongfully went after him and destroyed him by feeding frenzies she put the press up to.


Fuck off you loony munter. His whole presidency was untoward. I just can't imagine anybody outshining him as the worst president the US has ever had. Apparently Buchanan was around there somewhere, but you will never have the likes of him again. Even if Cruz gets in next time, he won't be as bad, and I thought he was a nutcase, too.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 6, 2021)

beautress said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...


This whole country is a hoax.


----------



## surada (Jan 6, 2021)

beautress said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > ElmerMudd said:
> ...



Don't be stupid.. Trump came up on the radar because they kept calling the Russian Embassy. The US has monitored ALL communication in and out of the Russian Embassy for decades ..

Trump's paranoia may be a result of his long standing Adderall abuse.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > GW was the worst president ever. Obama was a close 2nd. Now we are divided. If one more person tells me I have white privilege I am going to laugh in their stupid face. PC/cancel culture is the root of the issues in America. Soon everyone will see that.
> ...


GW got is into two stupid wars and lied about Iraq. He also saw an awful financial disaster due to his negligence in terms of regulations and oversight. Obama never got us out of the wars in the Middle East, ISIS formed on his watch as did BLM and that utterly divided our country. Obama meant well I believe but his leadership was awful.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


At least you realize you're mentally crippled. That's a good start for you.


----------



## surada (Jan 6, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




Move to Syria..


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I wouldn't put Obama in the top 10 worse presidents, but he might be in the top 20. Mainly because I thought he was too indecisive and seemed to want to be friends with everybody. In politics, sometimes you have to make the hard decisions.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Assflap, your party has the WH, Senate and House. Why are you still so bitter?


----------



## surada (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



ISIS came out of Camp Bucca prison in Iraq in 2004..

The neocons and dual citizens of the PNAC got us into Iraq.. Bibi demanded it with Clean Break Strategy.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


ISIS was formed on his watch as was BLM. He was awful.  I did Not vote for Bush or Obama interestingly enough.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

surada said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...


ISIS garnered power under Obama’s leadership. Didn’t hear about them til he came to power.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> ISIS was formed on his watch as was BLM. He was awful.  I did Not vote for Bush or Obama interestingly enough.


Yeah, but I always think, 'how did that come about'. It's a bit like Vietnam. I blame Kennedy and even Eisenhower for that. Yet Nixon takes a lot of heat. Without Eisenhower and Kennedy there is no Vietnam. Without Bush's two wars of choice, there is no ISIS.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


LOLOL

You're such a putz, ShortBus. I was able to show I condemned the riots you idiotically doubted I expressed outrage over. Even funnier, the best you could muster following that embarrassing moment for you was to slobber over autocorrect inserting the word, 'send,' when I intended to type, 'and.'


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


LOL

ShortBus, I'm laughing at you dolts. You're nothing but entertainment for me. You confuse bitterness with laughter.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > ISIS was formed on his watch as was BLM. He was awful.  I did Not vote for Bush or Obama interestingly enough.
> ...


Yes. Bush was by far the worst. Obama was bad too. He also spent $10trn on bullshit and left our military weak and our veterans on the street suffering.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


They grew out of Al-Qaeda in Iraq which formed to combat our forces in Iraq when Bush idiotically invaded there. They morphed into IS, Islamic State and then later, ISIL or ISIS after they invaded Syria. You really don't know shit, do ya, ShortBus?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Nope. You didn’t. You showed some illegible post. Try again. Assflap.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Keep telling yourself that. You’re the one scared of COVID. You admitted as such. You’re also old. You admitted that too. As my dad says, one can’t buy youth. Tik tok, old man. Tik tok.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Assflap. I blamed Bush for that but ISIS formed under Obama’s watch and was eradicated by DJT. Maybe if Obama paid more attention to ISIS vs kissing Iran’s ass and vilifying Israel then ISIS would not have garnered the power it did? How is that. Assflap.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...




The Islamic State, aka ISIS, was founded by B. Hussein O.

President Trump made that crystal clear, and Obama never disproved the fact.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 6, 2021)

I think today was just the beginning.  I'm fearful there will be multiple assassination attempts by right wing blobbers.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 6, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I think today was just the beginning.  I'm fearful there will be multiple assassination attempts by right wing blobbers.



I don't think that's likely at all.   If the Ultraliberals who have control of our government watch their P's as well as their Q's , I don't foresee any problemos at all.     Sleepy Joe just needs to respect the Loyal Opposition and make sure he reaches across the aisle.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


That’s your opinion, I knew of several in Boston that threw a off a boat to protest unfair taxes. I know of a group in Portland that boarded up a building to stop ICE from doing their duty. 1915 a bomb was set off in the capitol building wanting peace and the end of WWI. Protest is as a part of America as baseball. That’s my opinion.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You must of got help to come up with that. You are out of your league, Assflap.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 6, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I think today was just the beginning.  I'm fearful there will be multiple assassination attempts by right wing blobbers.


In recent history, Clinton and Trump had five assassination attempts each, Obama had four and Bush just one. I don’t see that many trying to kill Biden. 

I think today may have been a wake up call to politicians in DC to soften the rhetoric and once Trump leaves office I am sure the tension will drop further.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 6, 2021)

Papageorgio said:


> That’s your opinion, I knew of several in Boston that threw a off a boat to protest unfair taxes. I know of a group in Portland that boarded up a building to stop ICE from doing their duty. 1915 a bomb was set off in the capitol building wanting peace and the end of WWI. Protest is as a part of America as baseball. That’s my opinion.



interesting post. Why did somebody set off a bomb in 1915 to stop WWI when the US entered in 1917?


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



And how many times will you required this?  3 times?  10 times?  How about 100 times?  Even after 100 times where it shows that the ballots and machines agree with each other and are valid, you still won't accept it.  Even the hard core Senators that backed Rump have reverse their direction.  Rump lost no matter how many times you count and recount.  What's next, you going to join in the armed march on Washington where your objective is to seize control of DC and disband congress and the Supreme Court and surround the White House so that King Rump may anoint himself as President for Life.

Mussolini would be proud.


----------



## BertramN (Jan 6, 2021)

Indeependent said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > If someone gets hurt, this will be directly on Trump.
> ...


History taught in school K through 12 never says it, but George Washington, really was an a$$hole. The cherry tree tale, that's usually the first piece of GW bullsh!t told young children in the U.S.




.


----------



## BertramN (Jan 6, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > That’s your opinion, I knew of several in Boston that threw a off a boat to protest unfair taxes. I know of a group in Portland that boarded up a building to stop ICE from doing their duty. 1915 a bomb was set off in the capitol building wanting peace and the end of WWI. Protest is as a part of America as baseball. That’s my opinion.
> ...


There were profits to be made by U.S. business tycoons, so the U.S. government had no choice in the matter. Going "over there" was the patriotic thing to do.




.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

That you can't understand that post is a reflection on you, ShortBus. It's why you're ShortBus.


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Polishprince said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Read and learn...









						ISIS
					

ISIS is a powerful terrorist militant group that has seized control of large areas of the Middle East. Infamous for its brutal violence and murderous assaults




					www.history.com


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Yes, it's true, I had help -- you. You inspired it.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jan 6, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> The swamp creatures need to fear for their lives.


Justly, perhaps so. Nevertheless, I don't like the laws they make in such a state of cowardice, and I don't like the surveillance and enforcement apparatus of the state, which they have so painstakingly engineered against us the people of a country that once could have been free. Ergo, total coup or none at all. What doesn't kill them only makes them stronger, and that is not what we want …


----------



## Faun (Jan 6, 2021)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


As you allude, there is no limit. Just like with the Birthers who insisted for years all Obama had to do was release his long form birth certificate to shut them up. But when he did, it didn't shut them up; it just reinvigorated them.

So now these idiots can go fuck themselves. It's over. I'm watching the counting now and there is nothing to stop Biden from being declared the winner of the 2020 election by Congress. There will be no more counts or recounts or investigations.

Even better, most of the objections to the swing states that were going to stall that declaration at best, flip the election at worst, are now being dropped because of Impeached Trump's inspired insurrection earlier. Impeached Trump literally sabotaged his own hail mary with that stunt.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



PA got the House and SEnate objection so it's going in for discussion and vote in both houses.  The Senate will take about 5 minutes and go directly to the vote where it's progged to fail. Every House Rep will want their time at the mic so it will take the full 2 hours and it still will fail.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Can’t take you seriously now that your name is Assflap.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Your link...in 2013 the group renamed itself ISIS. Who was the President then? LOL

Assflap


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 6, 2021)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Until the machines are forensically audited and ballots scanned this remains an illegitimate electtion no matter what the government says. Or what media says. Or what China says.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Assflap, your own link said ISIS truly became ISIS in 2013.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 6, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > That’s your opinion, I knew of several in Boston that threw a off a boat to protest unfair taxes. I know of a group in Portland that boarded up a building to stop ICE from doing their duty. 1915 a bomb was set off in the capitol building wanting peace and the end of WWI. Protest is as a part of America as baseball. That’s my opinion.
> ...


We were supplying aid by then to Britain.  Bomber was a German spy and a murderer.



*Eric Muenter* (1871–1915), also known as *Erich Münter*, *Erich Muenter*, *Erich Holt* or *Frank Holt*, was a German-American activist and would-be assassin. Although employed as a German professor at elite American universities, he was actually a spy and a "fanatic in the clandestine service of the Imperial German government."[1] While an instructor at Harvard University, he poisoned and killed his pregnant wife. He appeared again as Cornell University professor Frank Holt who contacted the German spy network which undertook to sabotage US aid to the war in Europe against Germany. In 1915, he planted a bomb which exploded in the US Capitol, shot Jack Morgan, son of financier J.P. Morgan in his home, and predicted the bombing of a steamship bound for England before committing suicide while in police custody.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 6, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Good Americans should all be concerned when we have our own citizens attempting insurrection, storming the capitol feeling they can override our system and attack democracy.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It was alright when they did it over Kavanaugh. What happened?


----------



## Doc7505 (Jan 7, 2021)

*ANTIFA Will Wear MAGA Gear at Jan 6 Rally!!!, 3437*

ANTIFA Will Wear MAGA Gear at Jan 6 Rally!!!, 3437 - YouTube​

Comment:
Hmm.... Did he call it, or not?


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


That is a ridiculous false equivolency.


----------



## asaratis (Jan 7, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just as presumptuous as the stupid Democrats in Congress that are arguing the same bullshit about what precipitated the breach of the Capitol Building.













I'm betting it was funded by George Soros or one of his goon squad organizations.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 7, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course ,it will be called a RIOT. When filthy BLM and Antifa bastards do this ,it is called a "Protest". Filthy Democrats.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jan 7, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...


Guess again Nimrod. He's all yours...








						Horned man who stormed the Capitol revealed as actor and hardcore Trumpist
					

The standout figure among the protesters who stormed the US Capitol on Wednesday was the shirtless tattooed man wearing a horned furry hat, face paint and carrying a megaphone.




					www.news.com.au


----------



## August West (Jan 7, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> these assholes sure like their country and its constitution. lol


The same assholes that pretend to be outraged when a football player takes a knee.


----------



## Papageorgio (Jan 7, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > That’s your opinion, I knew of several in Boston that threw a off a boat to protest unfair taxes. I know of a group in Portland that boarded up a building to stop ICE from doing their duty. 1915 a bomb was set off in the capitol building wanting peace and the end of WWI. Protest is as a part of America as baseball. That’s my opinion.
> ...



He was upset that American business tycoons were aiding Britain in their war effort.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 7, 2021)

Circe said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The killing of the Patriot woman is the first shot fired in the Second American Civil War.
> ...



????    will she become   THE FOCAL POINT   of a spate of---ACTUALLY VIOLENT DEMONSTRATIONS?   Will her death be JUSTLY evaluate by the same norms DEMANDED by  "others"---ie Was the cop who shot her in IMMINENT danger to his life-----and if not----should mobs be justified in going on destructive rampages thru cities?   -----for a little mercenary touch----how many millions does her family get?---
when is the cop---"fired"  ?        (for the record---I is 
pro-cop----I do not want the cop fired or blamed)


----------



## HaShev (Jan 7, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > The solution to this dispute is simple.    An independent commission to look at the election, including Red Chinese involvement, the count, etc.
> ...


That recount is suspect, just ask yourself this;
How can you claim to be missing the file paper authorization ticket to the suitcase ballots declaring it's location is missing aka unknown, but magically still be counting those missing ballots in a recount?  How does your recount count unfolded uncreased ballots that magically came out of mail in envelopes?


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 7, 2021)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Mac-7 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


This is what they have been told.  They're in a detached reality.

That's the problem.  They're not kidding.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 7, 2021)

Dekster said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...


And the Republicans were doing the same thing.  Maybe you didn't think of that.


----------



## Mac1958 (Jan 7, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


The freaks escaped for a while yesterday.


----------



## Claudette (Jan 7, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Oh I did. All those talking heads wanted to talk about was how the Trump supporters were seditious. 

Of course none of them ever called the rioters in Portland, Seattle and Indi that. They loved the rioters, looters and arsonists.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 7, 2021)

Claudette said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Yep and now they they jump up on there perch and scream about being holier than thou. Worthless hypocrites.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 7, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > An armed attack on the US congress by US terrorists egged on by a president leaving off is not an insurrection?
> ...



That's exactly what happened. What did you think was going to happen with a bunch of seditionists egged on by their lord and savior?...well, now you know.

*"And after this, we're going to walk down there, and I'll be there with you, we're going to walk down ... to the Capitol and we are going to cheer on our brave senators and congressmen and women," Trump told the crowd. "And we're probably not going to be cheering so much for some of them. Because you'll never take back our country with weakness. You have to show strength and you have to be strong." *


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> View attachment 438587



Sorry. No sympathy here.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> View attachment 438587



 She was obviously a long deep planted member of Antifa.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 7, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Now, we're seeing who was causing the violence.  BLM and antifa were infiltrated into the crowd.  The media narrates another lie.  They are the true enemy of america that push division, racism, and hate.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 7, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 438587
> ...



An unarmed women killed by police.  Of course you have no sympathy.  You're just like them.


----------



## surada (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Bush put Maliki in place in Iraq. Maliki was an Iranian stooge and a Shia so he abused the Iraqi Sunni.. That's when ISIS came out of the shadows. Didn't you know Maliki was a huge blunder when Bush announced his presidency?


----------



## surada (Jan 7, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



They have lots of face photos and will be arresting the people who stormed the Capitol within the next 2 weeks. We'll see who they are.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 7, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



Again, shouldn't have been there. They were treated with kid gloves. If those people storming the Capitol yesterday had been black, they'd still be removing bodies from the grounds. Sorry, you don't get the to flip the narrative. What happened yesterday was a disgrace. Egged on by the POS sitting in the WH. Glad he's gone in two weeks. He's gonna be in a lot of hot water.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Jan 7, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...



Lol, and nothing was condemned by the left over the past year of rioting.  No, they wouldn't be removing bodies.   Another lie.  BLM were looting all year long and weren't being shot down while they were stealing and pillaging private properties.  Quit lying.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 7, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Waah!!! Keep rationalizing. Last summer, protesters were tear gassed and hit with rubber bullets..all so the lump could walk to a church and hold up a bible the wrong way. Sure, protesting social justice and fomenting insurrection are SO the same thing.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

One of the lessions that we learned yesterday is that the filthy ass government will kill you if you are a White protesting against the Democrats stealing an election but if you are a Negro or Communist rioting, looting, burning, murdering then the government doesn't do jackshit.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

What we saw yesterday was just the tip of all the pent up anger Americans have against the Left that is working hard to destroy our country.

The bastards need to understand that Whites are nice, until they ain't.


----------



## beautress (Jan 7, 2021)

Obejoekenobe said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Who says protest should be peaceful?   You don't fix major corruption with peace.
> ...


You ought spend two weeks in the Flame Zone for dat, o.be.joe.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## August West (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> View attachment 438587


4 tours in the Air Force and she comes home a terrorist bitch. Good riddance!


----------



## beautress (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> One of the lessions that we learned yesterday is that the filthy ass government will kill you if you are a White protesting against the Democrats stealing an election but if you are a Negro or Communist rioting, looting, burning, murdering then the government doesn't do jackshit.


And Flash accelerates that ball outta the park!


----------



## candycorn (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

The police will let Negroes and Communist burn, riot, loot, murder and destroy our cities but they will kill you protecting politicians if you try to protest against the Democrats stealing an election.


----------



## August West (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> The police will let Negroes and Communist burn, riot, loot, murder and destroy our cities but they will kill you protecting politicians if you try to protest against the Democrats stealing an election.


What we saw yesterday was white privilege. 

Kid gloves for pro-Trump mob as Black Lives Matter face strongarm tactics - The Washington Post


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

August West said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 438587
> ...



You are confused Moon Bat.

Standing up to the Democrat filth that stole an election is what her swearing an oath to defend the Constitution was all about.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



No one stole anything. Free and fair election. Trump lost. Sit down and shut up. (I'm tired of saying Deal with it).


----------



## beautress (Jan 7, 2021)

pknopp said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Pelosi ordered a shoot to kill unarmed Trump supporters, doll, right after she orchestrated Joe the billion dollar extortionist to have Democrat precinct chairpersons nationwide to prep millions of illegal ballots into the polls for the insane vote steal for all times.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

Another lesson that we have been learning lately

We can't depend upon the Legislative, Judicial or Executive Branch to protect our Liberties. 

We must defend it ourselves.

That is why our Founding Fathers included the Second Amendment in the Bill of Rights.

By the way, another time when Patriots stormed a government building to protest against voter fraud.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 7, 2021)

beautress said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



 So "Do what you are told and no one gets hurt" only applies to blacks, not white women?


----------



## beautress (Jan 7, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > August West said:
> ...


Oh yes the Democrats did steal the vote, replacing their will instead of all the American peoples' overwhelming majority vote for incumbent President Donald John Trump. And they expedited it using omeurta tricks intended to fool everybody else except their royal narcissist selves.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 7, 2021)

beautress said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



WTF?? LOL. Drink some more. It'll help, I promise. 
No one stole anything. No one manufactured ballots. Who would do that, the Keebler elves?
You have two more weeks to shower your savior with your love and adoration.
Then, he's gone...probably for good.


----------



## August West (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> The police will let Negroes and Communist burn, riot, loot, murder and destroy our cities but they will kill you protecting politicians if you try to protest against the Democrats stealing an election.


Once again you`re full of it. Look at the police response when BLM went to the capitol.
BLM vs Capitol protests: This was the police response when it was Black protesters on DC streets last year - CNN


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 7, 2021)

beautress said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



He lost. Sit down and shut up.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> No one stole anything. Free and fair election. Trump lost. Sit down and shut up. (I'm tired of saying Deal with it).



That is the most ignorant statement ever posted on this forum.

There was massive voter fraud by the Democrat filth with the mail in ballot scam.  Everything from bogus ballots to fraudulent mail in ballots, to electronic fraud to denying Republican observers.  All in Democrat controlled swing districts.

With the pandemic The Chinese handed China Joe the mechanism to steal the elction and the Democrat Dirty Tricks ran with it.  Now the Chinese have their man in the White House.

Your fucking Moon Bat denial isn't going to change it.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jan 7, 2021)

beautress said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


crazy.


----------



## beautress (Jan 7, 2021)

pknopp said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


What was it you do not understand about Nancy "I'm the most important woman in the world" Pelosi's shoot to kill all Trump supporters omeurta order?


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

August West said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > The police will let Negroes and Communist burn, riot, loot, murder and destroy our cities but they will kill you protecting politicians if you try to protest against the Democrats stealing an election.
> ...




You are confused Moon Bat.

There was massive damage done by the Negros and Communists not only in DC but all over the country and for the most part the governments let the bastards get away with it.

Hell, boy, there was more damage done to to the Wendy's in Atlanta by the Negroes and Communists than was done yesterday by the Patriots.

That filthy ass low IQ worthless Negro Mayor of DC didn't call out the NG when her soul brothers and sisters and their Communists buddies were burning and destroying DC but was Johnny on the spot to demand the NG when the Patriots were protesting massive Democrat voter fraud.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



 Trump called out the NG.


----------



## beautress (Jan 7, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


The Bill of Rights in the United States Constitution entitles me to have free speech, so I do not have to shut up so you communist apparatchiks won't be inconvenienced. Neener, neener, neeeeeeener.


----------



## beautress (Jan 7, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


You're playing dumb. Yes, the deep state omeurta liars employed their pandemic vote larceny to steal the election from President Trump, numerous seats in the House and Senate. And that's the way the deep state gain control. They learned it from Mussolini.    Don't blame me because you didn't know how they are because I am not responsible for your intentional naivity.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jan 7, 2021)

beautress said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...



No one stole anything. You are a lemming. A sheep. Weak minded. Easily led. You've allowed your right wing and alt-right media klaxxons to feed you a narrative. And quite frankly, after yesterday, I think a lot of soft core Trump supporters were turned off. I talked to a couple who said that they never wanted to see this happen. I pointed out that words of the President have meaning and they do matter.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 7, 2021)

surada said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


My God we are in Syria. That was a preplanned riot. My God you people are monsters.


----------



## surada (Jan 7, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...



I know.. This is what elections look like in Syria. Assad always wins and if you object, you're dead or in prison.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 7, 2021)

beautress said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


My God B. They had this riot all set up. Knee pads, ropes, 2 way radios. Just to make Trump look bad.

This is so incredible the lengths they go.


----------



## surada (Jan 7, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...



Trump came to the attention of the FBI because his crew kept calling the Russian Embassy.. We have monitored communication at Russian Embassies all over the world for decades. If I called the Russian embassy all the time, I would come up on the radar.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 7, 2021)

surada said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


LOL....CNN never told you yet. So I can't hold you at fault.


----------



## surada (Jan 7, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...



We were monitoring the Soviet Embassy in Tripoli before Gaddafi ousted King Idris. Its SOP.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 7, 2021)

surada said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Dude. You have 400 posts in 3 days man. I'm not going to make it one more anymore....400 posts in 3 days???...Keep going, you should hit 50,000 in 2 months........God this astonishing.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 7, 2021)

Trump supporters with Hammer and Sicle tats stamped everywhere.....................I saw an albino deer once.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 7, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> No they [the Democrats] are not to blame.



Just the reaction one expects from a snowflake. 

For the last 4 years Barak Obama, his criminal administration, and the Democrats have treasonously colluded with foreign enemies, knowingly used Russian Intel Service Propaganda, violated both Constitution and rule Of law, committed FISA Court crimes....for DECADES, illegally spied on EVERYPONE...for DECSADES, initiated and conducted continuous non-stop coup attempts, engaged in Conspiracy, Obstruction, Espionage, Sedition, manufactured false evidence, ignored REAL crime by their own, and admittedly affected the 1st politically partisan Impeachment based on zero crimes, zero evidence, and zero witnesses ...all at victimized tax payer expense...and since they owned the NIA, DOJ, CIA, FBI while doing it all and - with the help of the Deep State - afterwards has gotten and will get away with it the most heinous, historic crimes and treason in US history.

These same groups / people committed massive fraud - which they have admitted to, saying 'It was not enough to change the election...TRUST US, and Americans who have witnessed / lived through all of this are just supposed to STFU ... again ... allow the crimes / criminals to go unpunished ... again ... like good little 'slaves'? 

F* That!  At some point people say, 'Enough'. 

If Democrats, politicians, judges, our own USSC - who acknowledged election fraud had occurred but cowardly refused to have anything to do with the mess - would have given the concerns over election fraud of MILLIONS of Americans due process, would have actually taken those concerns seriously and seriously taken the time to look at the claims, WHICH HAS NOT BEEN DONE, if Millions of Americans had not been told 'YES, election fraud did occur but not enough to matter - trust us, STFU, and accept the election results' NONE of this would have happened. NONE of it. 

The lack of faith in our elections and in our government due to witnessed, acknowledged fraud and crimes committed during the election was only made worse by those Americans' concerns being ignored, told to forget what they had seen, and just to accept a Biden win, told by the same people who engaged in treason, crimes, and who had just spent the last 4 years attempting non-stop coups against the President of the United States!

Ted Cruise was right yesterday when he stated an 'Emergency Election Commission' needed to be appointed and given 10 days to look at every serious election fraud / crime claim and make a decision...as Congress did in 1877.  Had this been done 8 WEEKS ago yesterday never would have happened.  Cruise pointed out that even if the 'EEC' was for SHOW to demonstrate our elected government did seriously consider the concerns of Millions of Americans and did seriously address them doing so would have ended all the loss of faith in our elections and our government, and ended all the Conspiracy Theories.  

Instead, the extremely corrupt Deep State, politicians, and traitors they have had to endure for 4 years told them their concerns did not matter, that their concerns and loss of faith in the govt and elections were to be ignored, and Americans once again were just supposed to STFU and 'get in the back of the bus'. The American people and their concerns were not even an afterthought.

MILLIONS of Americans believe there was election fraud in this last election. They have been told by members of both parties that election fraud DID occur, just not enough to matter, yet they are not seeing anyone in our government who gives a damn enough to punish those who engaged in it or to take action to prevent it from ever happening again. All of this, on top of the last 4 years, drove Millions of Americans to a breaking point. - What do you do when those in charge are violating the Constitution and Rules of Law, getting away with it, yet are demanding 'you' obey that same Constitution and Rule of laws.

(I am sure after colonists dumped Tea into the Boston Harbor a lot of British supporters said aloud, 'This is not who we are. We should just accept being ruled, to know our place, and go on as usual.')

It was not ONLY the Democrats who did this and definitely deserve PART - not all - of the blame for yesterday. It was Democrats, Republicans, and even our USSC.  There is never 1 side to an argument or a 'fight'. There is never only 1 person / group to blame. To declare all responsibility for yesterday lies SOLELY on those who support Trump and Trump are completely wrong.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 7, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > No they [the Democrats] are not to blame.
> ...


They had this all in the works. This is another hoax. Hide behind 100k Magas, dress in maga gear. And go nuts. Classic ANTIFA work.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 7, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> This is what they have been told. They're in a detached reality.
> 
> That's the problem. They're not kidding.


as long as we have mail in ballots the democrats - your party - will steal every election


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 7, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what they have been told. They're in a detached reality.
> ...


And they had this riot in the works. This is so incredible. Scaling walls with ropes and knee pads....etc....etc


----------



## alpine (Jan 7, 2021)

maga is a horde of zombies infected with lies...


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 7, 2021)

Dr Grump said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


It sounds like this one individual is a trump supporter

but as far as we know all he is guilty of is tresspassing and dressing weird

I dont see him defacing the capital or setting any fires, do you?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 7, 2021)

alpine said:


> maga is a horde of zombies infected with lies...


OHHHHH Fuck man..........LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jan 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...





Hang on sloopy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...





Hang on sloopy said:


> The violent ones were not Trump supporters. They were your supporters. You planned this...not you....This was a coordinated attack with few police planned. You people are sick.


Own it, loser.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 7, 2021)

They arrested a lot of people. I bet you know who they are. Will CNN cover this...lol


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 7, 2021)

Hutch Starskey said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


How do you people look at your kids and say this cheating is how you live life. Are you people that miserable and unhappy about life. I find it astonishing.

Loser??...ewww I'm hurt. look I give you guys slack because this is the bottom basement board. Reserved for sodomites, retards, derelicts, village idiots, chronic trolls, trouble makers, kiddie diddlers, autistics and Downs, and a few good men and women.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> August West said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...





Flash said:


> You are confused Moon Bat.
> 
> Standing up to the Democrat filth that stole an election is what her swearing an oath to defend the Constitution was all about.


Completely retarded, of course.
“Defending” the constitution now means disrupting the constitutional process.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jan 7, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...





Hang on sloopy said:


> How do you people look at your kids and say this cheating is how you live life


Yes, loser.  The play of a loser. The narrative of a loser. The tactic of a weak loser. Your failed shitshow has you feverishly backpedaling to distance yourself.  A loser all the way around.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Jan 7, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...





Hang on sloopy said:


> My God we are in Syria. That was a preplanned riot. My God you people are monsters.



of course it was planned. Trump sent out save the date invites and even gave them a nice rally to stir their courage loaded with violent rhetoric.
But tell us again how it was really the left,loser.


----------



## Nostra (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## August West (Jan 7, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what they have been told. They're in a detached reality.
> ...


Republicans don`t know how to fill in their ballots and sign their names? The postage is free. Don`t blame the dems for your home schooling failures.


----------



## Corvet (Jan 7, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what they have been told. They're in a detached reality.
> ...


so true


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Yeah, Senator Hawley, who gave the crowd a fist pump of support shortly before they stormed the Capitol, is a real piece of shit. Every other Senator and House member had the decency to drop their objections due to the terrorist attack on our Capitol.  That sick fuck entered his objection anyway, even though it never had a chance of passing.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 7, 2021)

August West said:


> Republicans don`t know how to fill in their ballots and sign their names?


They dont know how to fill out other peoples ballots and sign their names


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


LOLOL 

ShortBus, as even you attest, *it was the same group of terrorists*. They just appended 'IS' to their name after invading Syria. They formed originally as a resistance to Bush's idiotic invasion of Iraq.

Are you ever not a complete idiot?

Ever??


----------



## surada (Jan 7, 2021)

LordBrownTrout said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



All protests attract vandals and looters. They take advantage.


----------



## surada (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



The answer is yes.. He is an idiot.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOLOL 

No problem, Bedwetter. You can spend the rest of your life whining about that since it's over now and there will be no more counts or audits or forensics.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

asaratis said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...


That guy's a QAnon freak. QAnon freaks tend to be rightwingnuts.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...


Actually, it was a seditious insurrection. And it got one of those fruit loops killed. I'm not sure about D.C. but many states have laws where accomplices of a crime can be charged with murder if someone is killed during the commission of their crime.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You're lying. First, those weren't suitcases, they were official ballot cases. Second, each one was properly labeled to maintain chain of custody. 

There is nothing suspect about their recount, their audit or their initial count. It must suck to meander through life feeling like you were robbed of an election? That's gonna sting for a loooong time.


----------



## San Souci (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


No. It is only called sedition if WHITES do it. If dirty minorities did the same thing ,it would be called "Protest". Even though it was Whites who built this country.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> View attachment 438587


That dumbass committed suicide by cop, Flush, when she tried to climb through a broken out window of a door leading to a barricaded hallway after being warned to get back away from it. And depending on D.C. law, her terrorist allies could be charged with murder for her death. Sadly, she was a hero who served 4 tours but died a traitor to her country.


----------



## surada (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



The poor woman who was killed was aa QAnon follower.









						'Nothing can stop us': Slain Trump supporter tweeted conspiracy theories and her devotion to Trump in days before her death
					

"I'm putting all of you on notice. Every single one of you politicians in California, what the hell are you doing?" Babbitt said in a video posted on Twitter in 2018.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## HappyJoy (Jan 7, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > Bush92 said:
> ...



Are you asking me if we are just started into this mess or how to spell the word "beginning"? On the latter, you're wrong.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

San Souci said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


No, it's called sedition when they attacked the government. Looting a Walmart during a riot is burglary and theft.









						18 U.S.C. § 2384 - U.S. Code Title 18. Crimes and Criminal Procedure § 2384 | FindLaw
					

U.S. Title 18. Crimes and Criminal Procedure 18 USCA  Section 2384. Read the code on FindLaw




					codes.findlaw.com


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

surada said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


Figures. These cult45 freaks are absolutely fucking nuts.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

surada said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


I read they've already arrested 58 traitors.


----------



## surada (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...



Oh that's good news.


----------



## HaShev (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


  DO YOUR RESEARCH
each one was properly labeled to maintain chain of custody YES, but they recently admitted they could not find that paperwork to know who authorized and oversaw the count on those infamous suitcase ballots and where these ballots are stored-because they are missing like the label ticket is.
Very convenient.


----------



## surada (Jan 7, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



You shouldn't contribute to the lies.


----------



## Rye Catcher (Jan 7, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > No they [the Democrats] are not to blame.
> ...



I apologize for calling you out in he past as a damn liar.  It's clear now that you are out of touch with reality, and suffer from some form of schizophrenia.


----------



## surada (Jan 7, 2021)

easyt65 said:


> Rye Catcher said:
> 
> 
> > No they [the Democrats] are not to blame.
> ...



Blaming Obama for Trump's failed presidency is beyond pathetic.  Cruz is finished too. There's no excuse for his sort of stupidity.









						Facebook suspends Trump until the end of his presidency
					

Mark Zuckerberg said the platform was blocking Trump's Facebook and Instagram accounts "indefinitely" and for at least the next two weeks.




					www.businessinsider.com


----------



## DudleySmith (Jan 7, 2021)

Nostra said:


> View attachment 438653



Thanks for the catch. The poor woman the police murdered was identified as not being part of the setup and so got shot by Pelosi's guards.


----------



## surada (Jan 7, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 438653
> ...



You might read her final tweets. She was a huge conspiracy fan and influenced by QAnon. Trump had encouraged them to believe that if they stormed the Capitol  they could stop the Electoral College from ratifying the election.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Link.....


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You can't say that, Assflap. The Patriots began in the 1960s but their dynasty didn't start til 2001. You cannot just say, NE was the NE it is now in 1965. No, ISIS may have begun in 2004 but they didn't become a true threat until 2013. Hopefully this analogy helps, Assflap.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 7, 2021)

Rye Catcher said:


> I apologize for calling you out in he past as a damn liar.  It's clear now that you are out of touch with reality, and suffer from some form of schizophrenia.


...says another emotional, irrational hate-driven snowflake who openly wept, ran out into the street, and screamed at the sky after Hillary lost in 2016...


----------



## HaShev (Jan 7, 2021)

surada said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You are saying GEORGIA officials are liars thus agreeing with us.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

surada said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Rye Catcher said:
> ...


----------



## HaShev (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


link your proof everyone who is recorded to vote for Biden is single count legal voter.
Not everything has a link,=failed rebuttle.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 7, 2021)

surada said:


> Blaming Obama for Trump's failed presidency is beyond pathetic.


It would be...but President Trump was officially the most successful President in DECADES, in some cases EVER....opposed to the most criminally FOIA / FRA NON-compliant, terrorist-supporting, illegally spying, failed coup attempting President Obama.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

DudleySmith said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 438653
> ...


Yeah, good catch showing phillyantifa identified them as neo nazis...





__





						Keystone United Exposed Day 15: Jason Tankersley – Philly Antifa
					






					phillyantifa.org
				




Oh, and that dumbass QAnon woman got herself shot for trying to climb over a barricade. This is her on the top right, climbing through a smashed in window of doors that were barricaded after being warned to get back. She Darwined herself.


----------



## HaShev (Jan 7, 2021)

DOES Schumer realize his call for removal of the president for things he & his party did for 4 years, is insurrection in itself and he's justifying and validating the civic duty of the protesters?
It's like he's prosecuting himself in a mirror, so that later it will make it hard to sentence him for his treason.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Not only did I say it, ShortBus, my link said it too. And when did the Patriots change their name?


----------



## HaShev (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> DudleySmith said:
> 
> 
> > Nostra said:
> ...


So when are you gonna protest police brutality and loot a walgreens to load up on tampons and cough syrup?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


No, Assflap. Your link said their fringe began in 2004...like the Patriots in the 60s per my analogy and didn't become the ISIS of true terror until 2013 like the Patriots did in 2001. Do you believe when someone says the Pats Dynasty, people are talking about 1970? No. So please STFU. You look stupid. You lost this debate like you lose every other debate. ISIS became ISIS under BHO's watch.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


Here's my link, now where's yours?









						All 50 states and DC have now certified their presidential election results
					

All 50 states and the District of Columbia have now certified their presidential results, according to CNN's tally, as the Electoral College process moves forward with the meeting of electors on Monday.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


Good question. Assflap, when will you be looting and burning?


----------



## Circe (Jan 7, 2021)

surada said:


> They have lots of face photos and will be arresting the people who stormed the Capitol within the next 2 weeks. We'll see who they are.



I very much doubt that. They'll appease us. They had better: they don't arrest any of the BLM rioters after the fact!! Ever. And even the ones they catch during the riot, they let them go. Treat us differently, and --------- I think the worm just turned, and high time, too. There would be trouble, and they know that.

Expect a lot of defamation of various people they can identify, though.


----------



## HaShev (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That wasn't what I asked for in proof, so now we know how MSM takes advantage of your attention to detail and comprehension issues.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

28 Times Media And Democrats Excused Violence By Left-Wing Activists
					

After excusing and ignoring riots from leftists, Democrats and their allies in the media are ready to condemn riots now that the turmoil has shifted.




					thefederalist.com
				



It turns out Anti-Fa is responsible for the violence yesterday but gaze at the hypocrisy of your new China owned leaders.


----------



## Circe (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Yeah, Senator Hawley, who gave the crowd a fist pump of support shortly before they stormed the Capitol, is a real piece of shit. Every other Senator and House member had the decency to drop their objections due to the terrorist attack on our Capitol.  That sick fuck entered his objection anyway, even though it never had a chance of passing.



Thanx for letting us know who to support for president. Josh Hawley for President 2024!


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Oh yes there will be. By your response you know those scans and udits will prove fraud so thanks for that, Assflap. No one can stop an investigation that is now and has been privately financed. Fraud will be proven. What is done about it when it is we will have to find out.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


LOL

It's not my fault you're so fucked in the head, ShortBus, you think  Al-Qaeda in Iraq wasn't a true threat. They were among the main Sunni forces we were fighting there starting in 2004; until Bush paid other Sunnis to fight them.









						al-Qaeda in Iraq | History, Leadership, & Founder
					

al-Qaeda in Iraq, formally called Organization of the Base of Jihad in Mesopotamia, also called al-Qaeda in Mesopotamia,  militant Sunni network, active in Iraq after the U.S.-led invasion of 2003, comprising Iraqi and foreign fighters opposed to the U.S. occupation and the Shiʿi-dominated Iraqi...



					www.britannica.com


----------



## Circe (Jan 7, 2021)

surada said:


> Cruz is finished too. There's no excuse for his sort of stupidity.



I was listening to the Cruz speech about the emergency election commission when they cut away because people had started running on the floor of the House because of the breach into the Capitol.

But I liked what I heard. Cruz for President 2024!


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > DudleySmith said:
> ...


I dunno, maybe when you prove your claims...?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You have no idea what I thought about Iraq. It is typical of people like to say untrue things and lie because it is what you are spoon fed and repeat like a child.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

HaShev said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...


It answers your question. Every state canvassed their ballots and certified there results. That's the best proof we have that no illegal votes were counted.

I can't help but notice you keep running from proving your claim. No worries, I figured you were full of shit to begin with.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


AQ was the minor leagues compared to ISIS. And ISIS didn't become ISIS until Obama was in charge. Per your own link, Assflap. Maybe you should read the data in your links instead of posting it.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Assfalp doesn't have many ideas. He constantly posts links that debunk his own message as he doesn't fully read them. I have busted him several times on that and made him look even dumber than he is now.

ISIS didn't become the power group it was until 2013. Who was POTUS then? Hmmmm....


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> 28 Times Media And Democrats Excused Violence By Left-Wing Activists
> 
> 
> After excusing and ignoring riots from leftists, Democrats and their allies in the media are ready to condemn riots now that the turmoil has shifted.
> ...


Yeah, it was prolly Hunter Biden behind it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Circe said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, Senator Hawley, who gave the crowd a fist pump of support shortly before they stormed the Capitol, is a real piece of shit. Every other Senator and House member had the decency to drop their objections due to the terrorist attack on our Capitol.  That sick fuck entered his objection anyway, even though it never had a chance of passing.
> ...


LOLOL

Yeah, good luck with that.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Patrick Byrne: Georgia election data flowed to China and Islamabad, then back to Georgia
					

It should come as a surprise to nobody that the Georgia Senate runoff elections on Tuesday were plagued with similar




					noqreport.com
				





> It should come as a surprise to nobody that the Georgia Senate runoff elections on Tuesday were plagued with similar technological voter fraud as the November presidential elections. Former Overstock.com CEO Patrick Byrne revealed what he learned about it via Twitter.
> 
> 
> “Last night we watched election data flow real-time from Georgia to Islamabad and China. They take a blank ballot, check live voter rolls overseas, pick one to attribute the vote to, and accept it,” he posted.
> ...


Byrne has a PHD and millions and he is not giving up on proving fraud. And it looks like he just has.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > 28 Times Media And Democrats Excused Violence By Left-Wing Activists
> ...



Its time for another round of dipshit rodeo.....as our local Trump supporters desperately scramble for yet another conspiracy theory. 

I say keep 'em coming. The deeper you fools burrow into the batshit, the more you demonstrate your own gullibility and absurdity.


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 7, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what they have been told. They're in a detached reality.
> ...


Are you saying the House seats picked up by Republicans in 2020 should be overturned because of voter fraud?


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

Great thing about the patriots yesterday.

It served notice to the Communists in the government that the next time the White guys won't be as polite.

I went to the rifle range this morning and on the way home stopped by a gun store to pick up a couple of AR-15 lower receivers.

The general consensus is the next time Thomas Jefferson's idea that the Tree of Liberty needs to be nourished with the blood of tyrants my very well come to  be.

If I was a member of the Communist Party USA (formerly Democrat Party) I would think twice about doing what Communists always do and try and take away the right to keep and bear arms.

It will not go well.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The conspiracy theory is that the election was fair and free. The evidence was and is being ignored. Fraud will be proven. There are still ballots to scan and machines to audit. Holding them back now surely indicates guilt.


----------



## cwise76 (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> Great thing about the patriots yesterday.
> 
> It served notice to the Communists in the government that the next time the White guys won't be as polite.
> 
> ...


P-R-I-S-O-N...what’s that spell? 

You get the idea


----------



## ElmerMudd (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> Great thing about the patriots yesterday.
> 
> It served notice to the Communists in the government that the next time the White guys won't be as polite.
> 
> ...


This guy should be reported. We will read about him shooting up a school because the school is creating communists. The Nashville bomber could have been caught early. Most of the violent nuts could be stopped early.
By the way, Trump's best friend, Putin, is a communist. Trump believes a communist over our own FBI and CIA. Trump felt it was very important to be friendly with communists like Putin and Kim Jong Un.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

The worst thing about yesterday was not the shooting the Patriot woman, although that was despicable.  The more despicable thing was that the Republicans bent the knee to the Communist Party USA and didn't hold them accountable for stealing the election.

Another example of the fact that we can't depend on either the Executive, Judicial or Legislative Branch of government to protect our Liberty.

The only thing that will protect our Liberty is the Second Amendment.  Our Founding Fathers knew this very well.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 7, 2021)

The 25th Amendment? 

The Democrats continue to want to burn Trump at the proverbial stake for any and everything they can possibly manufacture against him. _ 'Politics of Personal Destruction'_, anyone?  It's a Liberal Progressive Socialist Democrat favorite. They tried for 4 years to destroy President Trump, his family, and everyone who worked for him or supported him. They are still doing it. 

They tried to do it to USSC Justice Kavanaugh. They try to do it to every person who runs for President against the Democrats every election. 

Trump has to be destroyed because he beat Hillary.

Trump has to be destroyed because he wiped out Barry's 'Legacy'. 

Trump has to be destroyed because he beat their every attempt to oust him. 

Trump has to be destroyed because he LEGALLY got more votes than Barry ever did. 

Trump has to be destroyed because even after he leaves office he will be a threat to not only Democrats but also to the Deep State, Washington Establishment 'Go-Along-To-Get-Along' Republicans, the Fake News Media who have been exposed and APPROPRIATELY VILLAINIZED, Big Tech, China...

The Democrats will attempt to remove the President from office - 'to drag him out by his hair, as Hillary hinted to their plan earlier' - even if it was his very last day in office.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


LOL

Nope, there's nothing left to scan or audit. It's over. You lost.

This is you, still waiting for your team to kick the game winning field goal; even though the game ended hours earlier and the teams, stadium staff and fans all left already...


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Great thing about the patriots yesterday.
> ...




You being a stupid uneducated low information Moon Bat probably don't know that Thomas Jefferson said that the Tree of Liberty needs to be nourished with the blood of tyrants, do you?

Do you even know that we have the right to keep and bear arms and do you even have a clue why it was included?  Hint; it wasn't so we could hunt deer.

Do you even know who Tomas Jefferson is?


----------



## Flopper (Jan 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Pipe bombs are not an ad hoc emotional response.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2021)

Flopper said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Two  out of 50k? Come on man.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Are you saying all the evidence has been destroyed? That is what Communists do. That is what our nation is now or will be shortly. China owns Biden and Democrats and many Republicans. You are no longer an American you are a "Americomm" and still an Assflap.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


In most states the ballots of contested elections are kept 12 to 24 months after certification.  Not sure how long they are kept if there is no recount or protest filed with the election commission.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Coming to US very soon. The same kind of arrests will be happening here before you know it.








						Beijing Cracks Down With Series Of Arrests In Hong Kong
					

Wednesday morning, Chinese police arrested dozens of pro-democracy politicians in Hong Kong who orchestrated the city's opposition movement.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

*When a cop shot a Negro the Communists said that the police should be defunded.*

*Since the Capitol police shot a Patriot woman yesterday shouldn't we defund the Capitol police?

Or is the fact she is White different?*


----------



## Skylar (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Says you.

Contradicting that is the CISA that confirms that this election was the most secure in history.

Contradicting you is the DOJ that in conjunction with the FBI found no evidence of fraud that would have changed the outcome of the election.

Contradicting you are the international observers who found a fair election.

Contradicting you is the election results. Evidence so good we've used it to elect men to the highest office of the land for generation after generation.

Contradicting you are the recounts.

Contradicting you are the outcome of over 60 court cases on the election.

Contradicting you the state officials that affirm the integrity of their own elections. Including the Republican Secretary of State of Georgia and the Republican Voting Implementation Manager of Georgia.

Contradicting you are Trump's own attorneys, who despite numerous inquiries from judges in the cases they brought....were asked if they were arguing fraud had occured. Again and again, Trump's attorneys insisted they were NOT arguing fraud had ever occurred.

Your 'stolen election' conspiracy just didn't hold up to scrutiny. You were played.


----------



## easyt65 (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> The worst thing about yesterday was not the shooting the Patriot woman, although that was despicable.  The more despicable thing was that the Republicans bent the knee to the Communist Party USA and *didn't hold them accountable* for stealing the election.



The election? 

Democrats just spent the past 4 / 8 years colluding with enemies of the state, the former Democrat President and his criminal administration knowingly using Russian Propaganda to initiate a coup to overthrow the US govt by removing the newly elected President from office, engaging in Conspiracy, Obstruction, Sedition, FISA Court Crimes, illegally spying on Americans / reporters / the media / US Senators / USSC Justices / Political Opposition candidates / the newly elected President.... Barry's former CIA Director was caught illegally spying on US Senators and spared prison time by making him confess in a joint session of Congress with the promise not to do it again...

The FISA Court exposed the fact that the FBI (Mueller, Comey...) has been committing FISA Court abuses and illegally spying for DECADES,  Wray has been exposed as having hidden evidence of the President's innocence during his Impeachment hearing, and evidence of the Biden Family's financial crimes...

D-Feinstein, D-Swalwell, the Bidens - all of these Democrats have been exposed / proven to have facilitated CCP espionage and / or taken money from the CCP - the Bidens leading this category, according to the DHS & Treasury Departments, by taking $1 BILLION from the CCP, not to mention millions from Russia....

The Liberal Progressive Socialist Party and its leadership has been exposed as / proven to be a foreign-compromised, Crime Syndicate and an enemy of the state.  Openly committing election fraud - like Pa undeniably violating both state and federal Constitutions and Election laws in the middle of the election - and walking away 'scott-free', without being held accountable in anyway, was just the latest insult, one that lit the small powder keg yesterday.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Two _pipe bombs_ and a cooler of Molotov cocktails were _found_ near the US Capitol Building.
thttps://www.cnn.com/politics/live-news/congress-electoral-college-vote-count-2021/h_a8427f16f5c09d46e0dcff011e3d48c0


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2021)

Flopper said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


CNN = Fake news. Again, so you are saying all 50k people colluded? Is that your statement. Yes or no? Or could it be like 2-3 in that massive crowd?


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

*Communist Party USA (formally known as the Democrat Party)*


----------



## Flopper (Jan 7, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


In regard to stealing the election, the only evidence is that provided by the president in his attempt to coerce state governors and legislators to nullify the ballots of millions voters in their state.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 7, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



There's that Republican in Pennsylvania that was charged with voter fraud with an extra Trump vote too.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...











						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com
				




*2,036,041*
Ballots Touched By Anomalies

*923*
Fact Witnesses
 More Stats

*50+*
Courts Blocked An Evidentiary Hearing


----------



## Skylar (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



So if you wanted to claim that Donald Duck and Hugo Chavez conspired with Optimus Prime to throw the 2020 election to Biden.......all you'd have to do is hit that 'submit evidence' button.

And per you, its evidence of a fraudulent election?


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


No, I'm not saying that. I'm saying election is over and no state is going to do another recount, scan or audit. It's over. Either deal with it or wet your bed over it every night for the rest of your life.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Coming to US very soon. The same kind of arrests will be happening here before you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd best hide under your bed.


----------



## beautress (Jan 7, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what they have been told. They're in a detached reality.
> ...


Outta the park, Mac-7.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> *When a cop shot a Negro the Communists said that the police should be defunded.
> 
> Since the Capitol police shot a Patriot woman yesterday shouldn't we defund the Capitol police?
> 
> Or is the fact she is White different?*


No the difference is the respective crimes they were committing. Was the black a traitor who, in an act of seditious insurrection, invaded our nation's Capitol, like the suicidal dumbass white QAnon freak was?


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > This is what they have been told. They're in a detached reality.
> ...


Let's hope so.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


You are proud the election was stolen. I talk to enough scum already. I don't need to talk to you.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Coming to US very soon. The same kind of arrests will be happening here before you know it.
> ...


Pull that assflap over your head. You hear nothing but what you want and are a narrow minded hater who thinks the destruction of this country is a good thing.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



I'm proud that I can discern reality and apply critical thinking skills.

Rather than the hapless conspiracy wasteland that has condemned you to ignore the overwhelming evidence contradicting your conspiracy in favor of a 'submit evidence' button on a wordpress blog where you can accuse Megatron and all 4 of the Teenaged Mutant Ninja Turtles of election fraud.

I mean, Michaelangelo is a well known Never Trumper. But still.

"Turtle Power" indeed.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


BedWetter, I wasn't even posting to you. Are you on shrooms?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Skylar said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Critical thinking would only conclude that there was fraud. Go away loser, not the election, your life.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


This is a forum assflap. I can say what I want within the rules anytime I wish. Cheer up soon opposing views of the narrative will be banned on social media, they are practically banned now.

You people will never win the argument all you have is intimidation and censorship.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

What really pissed me off was that the Republicans bent the knee to the filthy ass Communists.

They had the power in the Senate to do further investigation on the voter fraud but most of them didn't do it.  Shame!

Another example of the fact we really don't have two parties.  Just Communist and Communist Light.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Assflap, it is a free country. He may respond as he sees fit.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Not for long. But Assflap cannot live his life without the government running it for him. It is what he wants and needs a babysitter to tell what to do and when he can do it. These people are no longer Americans they are emasculated losers who want mediocrity and stagnation and ass kissing installed as the new American dream.


----------



## surada (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Who are you talking about? The formatting is impossible to read.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2021)

surada said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


You and Faun. Hope that clears it up.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

surada said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


I really do not care if you understand it or not. Clear?


----------



## beautress (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > *When a cop shot a Negro the Communists said that the police should be defunded.
> ...


No, he was just trying to pay for something at a convenience store with a counterfeit twenty dollar bill the clerk recognized when her bill check machine notified her to call the police as I recollect.


----------



## Corvet (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




also faun = aka - gwen is well lets just say a switch hitter.
he regularly PM's another queen - and is known as O'l Softie


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2021)

Corvet said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


YIKES!!!!


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

I didn't see anything in the news today about how the Republicans bent the knee to the filthy Communists (formally Democrats).

That was actually the big story.

They folded like a cheap shut.

They had the party numbers to force the EC results back to the swing states to reconcile the blatant ballot discrepancies.  They didn't do it.

The Communists are not the only villains trying to destroy this country.    They are helped by the Republicans mainstream.

Shame on our country!


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

The murder of a Patriot woman.

It was mostly a photo op, and she got murdered for no reason. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 "peaceful" protestors at the door side by side, watch video

Behind them is ONLY police and secret service or other LEO, no other protestors, watch video

Only others were to the left and all were taking pictures/media, watch video

If she was a threat I am sure that one of the LEO directly behind her would of reacted, BUT NO none had weapons drawn or at the ready UNTIL the POS shot and killed her, watch video

So damn aggravated when the MSM, crop video to show just her and a sliver of glass and then LIE to America saying she was breaking into the chamber and then show the stills from inside the chambers with the 3 other dumbasses


*LIES, LIES LIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Flopper (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


. In all 4 of the states, Georgia, Pennsylvania, Arizona, and Nevada, a paper ballot is produced by the voting machines. None are connected to the Internet during elections. Recounts are done by running the ballots a second time through the optical mark sense tabulators. The error rate is typically is 20 to 50 errors per million counted.  In a full general audit, ballots are machine counted a second time, signatures of mail in ballots verified a second time both visually and by machine. Voting machine ballot counts are compared to precinct totals received at the country election office.  Ballot batch totals entering and leaving each step in count processing are compared. In a partial audit, the above procedure is performed on contested counties or precincts.  Some states do partial audit by randomly selecting ballots.  Various types of full and partial audits were done in Arizona, Georgia, Pennsylvania, and Michigan. None of the audits reveal significant differences. 









						EXPLAINER: What's with all the election audits?
					

As they seek to overturn — or at least cast doubts on — the results of the Nov. 3 presidential election, President Donald Trump and his Republican allies have zeroed in on a routine and common process: post-election audits...




					apnews.com
				











						EXPLAINER: What's with all the election audits?
					

As they seek to overturn — or at least cast doubts on — the results of the Nov. 3 presidential election, President Donald Trump and his Republican allies have zeroed in on a routine and common process: post-election audits...




					apnews.com
				







__





						Voting methods and equipment by state
					

Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics




					ballotpedia.org


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

*Americans at the time did give a shit about what the fucking British King thought about the Boston Tea Party so why should we care what the Communists and Communists news media says about yesterday's Patriot protest?*


----------



## Flopper (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The objective analysis and evaluation of Donald Trump's belief that there was massive election fraud without being backed up by any evidence has revealed that Donald Trump and millions of his followers  believe there was massive election fraud without being backed up by any evidence.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

*It was correct for Pence to use the procedure to resolve the discrepancies by sending them back to the states.*
*
We don't want a VP of any party making unilateral decisions like declaring certain results of the EC to be invalid.  Hellva precedent.

However, It was wrong for the Republicans to not vote to do it.  They let the Communists get away with stealing the election.
*
*They bent the knee to the Democrats and it is despicable.*


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Uh, no, Skylar's point is that is just a database of where crybabies like you can upload their complaints. That's not evidence of fraud.

For example, I clicked on a link on the site you gave to: '15,000 Nevada voters suspected to have also voted outside state'

I expected it would produce verifiable data to support that title. Instead, it provided a link to the source --> 
That's a tweet. Tweets are not verifiable evidence.

Still, I followed the link to Twitter. It contained its own link... this one to youtube. Youtube is also not a verifiable source.

But still, I clicked on the youtube link. That took me to a video of Adam Laxalt, A Republican former Nevada Attorney General, saying over 15,000 people voted in Nevada and another state or were dead. His unverified claims are not verifiable evidence.

That's as far as I got with your bullshit link. So I did some further research on my own. Adam Laxalt was supposed to present evidence of those 15,000+ voters in a reported lawsuit filed by Republicans in Nevada on behalf of the RNC and the Trump campaign. That lawsuit was initially supposed to be file on or around 11.5.20, but wasn't... 









						Trump campaign will sue in Nevada, claiming votes by people who moved or who are dead; Biden lead widens
					

President Donald Trump is trailing Joe Biden in Nevada and Arizona and is facing a surge in ballots for the Democratic nominee in Pennsylvania and Georgia.




					www.cnbc.com
				



Then again on 11.17.20, attorneys Jesse Binnall and Adam Laxalt again announces they are going to file their lawsuit, which was filed in Carson City's district court...









						Nevada GOP announces lawsuit, alleges ‘fraud and irregularities’ in Nevada election
					

Nevada’s Republican Party announced a lawsuit Tuesday, claiming they wish to “throw out fraud and ensure election integrity” in the Nevada election.




					www.8newsnow.com
				



... so how did that lawsuit turn out ... ? It was dismissed due to lack of evidence...









						Nevada judge tosses Trump campaign’s election challenge
					

A District Court judge in Carson City ruled against the attempt to overturn presidential election results, saying there was insufficient evidence to support fraud accusations.




					www.reviewjournal.com
				




_Democrats argued the challenge did not identify a single voter who allegedly committed fraud, nor did it provide any other evidence to warrant overturning the will of the majority of Nevada’s 1.4 million voters.

The large numbers of alleged voter fraud made for popular social media fodder among conservatives, but Russell stressed they did not meet any legal standard.

“Contestants did not prove under any legal standard of proof that illegal votes were cast and counted, or legal votes were not counted at all, due to voter fraud, nor in an amount equal to or greater than 33,596, or otherwise in an amount sufficient to raise reasonable doubt as to the outcome of the election,” Russell wrote._​
So now the forum sees your idea of voter fraud is nothing other than Trump attorneys claiming fraud they utterly unable to prove in a court of law.

Do you see now why you appear to be a bed wetting loon?


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> View attachment 438809


^^^ First winner of the 2021 Darwin Award


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Bedwetter, the ones who are trying to destroy this nation were the traitorous insurgents who followed Impeached Trump's directions and stormed our Capitol building yesterday in a failed attempt to prevent Biden from being certified as the winner of the 2020 election.

How that turn out? 4 dead; many hospitalized; dozens arrested; the Capitol vandalized and left bloodied; all but one objection dropped, dashing all of Trump's hopes of flipping the election to him; and Biden being declared the winner and next president of the United States.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


LOLOL

As you so eloquently demonstrated with your bullshit link to hereistheevidence.com, right?


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


LOL

ShortBus, I never said he's not free to portray himself as a flaming moron.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


BedWetter, the government does virtually nothing for me personally. You really are fucked in the head.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


Assflap has diarrhea. Look out, 5 posts in a row with absolutely nothing of value. You are on a roll.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

beautress said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


So one was killed by police who kneeled on his neck until he died after he tried passing off a counterfeit bill, and then later charged with murder ...

while the other was shot trying to break into a secured area of the Capitol designated as the "Speaker's Lobby" which leads directly to the House Chamber where House members were hold up, as thousands of her fellow terrorists had laid siege to our nation's Capitol...

And you cult45 freaks want to compare those two situations??

Do you have any idea at all why you appear as brain-dead zombies to normal people?


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Corvet said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


LOLOL

Shudders *Pussy*, the coward who ran away before I arrived at a designated meeting spot and who once confessed to showering with other men at the bath houses he "frequented."

Who let you out of your cage so you could post in other threads, *Pussy*?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


His record is like 100 so he has a long way to go....


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 7, 2021)

Flopper said:


> In all 4 of the states, Georgia, Pennsylvania, Arizona, and Nevada, a paper ballot is produced by the voting machines. None are connected to the Internet during elections.


The seriousness of this assault acknowledged and aside, who checks that "None are connected to the Internet during elections" and how can that be verified? I don't think it can be (with for-profit corporations still building and maintaining the machines). Also, each "paper ballot" is printed _after _the vote is submitted, not simultaneously, which opens the door for shenanigans. Vote tampering after the fact , not "voter fraud." In the end, the only way to go is hand _*marked*_*,* _hand counted_ paper ballots.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

*It was the right thing for Trump to lay out the case for the Communists stealing the election at the rally yesterday.  He was correct.  It was the right things for the Patriots to let the filthy government know that they were pissed.  Sometimes Patriots have to do that.

The villains are the Communists that blatantly stole the elections and the weak minded Americans that let them get away with it including the Legislature and the Courts. *


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> The murder of a Patriot woman.
> 
> It was mostly a photo op, and she got murdered for no reason.
> 
> ...


*"BUT NO none had weapons drawn or at the ready..."*

You're fucking deranged, flush. Your own video proves you're hallucinating again as you can see, a gun was drawn even before she attempted to climb into that area. That officer on the left who shot her, by the way, *is standing in an entrance to the floor of the House chamber* where Congressmen/women were holdup. Despite those terrorists smashing the door, he didn't shoot until she climbed up to get through a broken window. He would have been derelict of duty had he not taken that terrorist out.


----------



## surada (Jan 7, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > In all 4 of the states, Georgia, Pennsylvania, Arizona, and Nevada, a paper ballot is produced by the voting machines. None are connected to the Internet during elections.
> ...



Oh you're still claiming fraud in spite of all the audits and recounts.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> *It was correct for Pence to use the procedure to resolve the discrepancies by sending them back to the states.*
> 
> *We don't want a VP of any party making unilateral decisions like declaring certain results of the EC to be invalid.  Hellva precedent.
> 
> ...


Aww, you don't like Pence anymore, con? TFB because there's a good chance he's gonna be your president for the next two weeks...









						Pelosi threatens to pursue impeachment if Trump’s cabinet does not strip him of powers. (Published 2021)
					






					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 7, 2021)

surada said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Read first, then type.


> not "voter fraud."


----------



## theHawk (Jan 7, 2021)

Leo123 said:


> Hey, what did they THINK would happen after their total abuse of We The People....Remember this?  The bitch in white tearing up our duly elected President's state of the union speech.


LOL, now they can hide in their safe spaces from unarmed women and senior citizen veterans.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 7, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, what did they THINK would happen after their total abuse of We The People....Remember this?  The bitch in white tearing up our duly elected President's state of the union speech.
> ...


It is incredible how this was planned and coordinated. It slipped in You tube regarding busing in Antifas. It got bumped in 3 seconds but captured.


----------



## surada (Jan 7, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



DC police are posting their pictures now.. They aren't antifa..


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 7, 2021)

surada said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


We have 60 arrests and I bet we'll never know who they are. A lot were bused in and will be covered.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Let's hope Trump starts declassifying his ass off right now and keeps it up until Jan. 20th.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 7, 2021)

theHawk said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, what did they THINK would happen after their total abuse of We The People....Remember this?  The bitch in white tearing up our duly elected President's state of the union speech.
> ...


A 3rd party is born of today. There will be so many people that dump both parties. You watch baby.

How about the America First party?


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Let's hope Trump starts declassifying his ass off.


Ohhhh...We need some special counsels. One for this planned, coordinated riot.

Declassify like there is no tomorrow. All Obama era fuck ups.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Let's hope Trump starts declassifying his ass off right now and keeps it up until Jan. 20th.


LOL 

He'll either be 25th'd or impeached again before he gets to do that.


----------



## Bush92 (Jan 7, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Skylar said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Mail-in ballots should be outlawed. Democrat's stole the fucking election. Only an idiot would think otherwise.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

At this point, the Democrat Party is no different than any other foreign  adversary. Their ideology is only about self-promotion, enrichment, and/or power and they don't give a shit about the US. 

Isn't it pathetic that China will now have their man in the White House?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope Trump starts declassifying his ass off right now and keeps it up until Jan. 20th.
> ...


He can do it anytime he wants. Lawyers will handle the impeachment, and Trump will handle the declassification. You worried assflap?


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> At this point, the Democrat Party is no different than any other foreign  adversary. Their ideology is only about self-promotion, enrichment, and/or power and they don't give a shit about the US.
> 
> Isn't it pathetic that China will now have their man in the White House?


Dumbfuck, it wasn't Democrats who invaded our Capitol -- it was traitorous Republicans, conservatives, and other assorted rightwingnuts.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 7, 2021)

ElmerMudd said:


> Are you saying the House seats picked up by Republicans in 2020 should be overturned because of voter fraud?


the democrats can easily cheat those seats back on their side in the next election


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


If he gets impeached again, it won't be like the last one. This one will be over in 24-48 hours. And this one will result in a conviction in the Senate. Git him out now.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It does not rise to the standard of a high crime or misdemeanor. The end.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Normalizing Riots Has Consequences - Blunt Force Truth
					

Ideologies have consequences. The Associated Press Stylebook was amended this week to discourage the use of the word “riot” to describe violent protests, instead expanding the definition of “protest” to include violent demonstrations. By the fall, many media outlets were describing Black Lives...



					bluntforcetruth.com
				



That is what the media and Democrats have done. Let's try putting the blame where it belongs.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 7, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...



No, they shouldn't be. They make voting easier, quicker, and in the circumstances we have now, safer. 

And obviously our election wasn't stolen. You just lost.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Normalizing Riots Has Consequences - Blunt Force Truth
> 
> 
> Ideologies have consequences. The Associated Press Stylebook was amended this week to discourage the use of the word “riot” to describe violent protests, instead expanding the definition of “protest” to include violent demonstrations. By the fall, many media outlets were describing Black Lives...
> ...



If Trump has taught you one thing, its how to normalize blaming everyone else but yourselves for the crimes your ilk perpetuate.

But tell us again how the seditionists who attacked our capital and attempted a coup aren't responsible for their own actions.

So we can all point and laugh at the 'personal responsibility' and 'law and order' party.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 7, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...



 Don't nominate crazy next time.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

All this criticism of Trump is nothing more than the Communist Party USA covering up the fact that they stole the election from the American people.

Useful Idiots jump on that bandwagon.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 7, 2021)

Bush92 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Skylar said:
> ...


Valid ID along with that..... 3rd party Trump. Dems and Repubs fed up leave. Repukes signed their death sentences.


----------



## Skylar (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> All this criticism of Trump is nothing more than the Communist Party USA covering up the fact that they stole the election from the American people.
> 
> Useful Idiots jump on that bandwagon.



So another conspiracy theory to explain away the failure of the last conspiracy theory.

Shocker.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Sure it does. Inciting a seditious insurrection to storm the Capitol. I can't wait to see all the charges brought against him when he leaves office. This will just be one of many.


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Normalizing Riots Has Consequences - Blunt Force Truth
> 
> 
> Ideologies have consequences. The Associated Press Stylebook was amended this week to discourage the use of the word “riot” to describe violent protests, instead expanding the definition of “protest” to include violent demonstrations. By the fall, many media outlets were describing Black Lives...
> ...


Ah, the party of excuses comes up with more excuses. I'm shocked, I tell ya! Shocked. This is my shocked face -->


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> All this criticism of Trump is nothing more than the Communist Party USA covering up the fact that they stole the election from the American people.
> 
> Useful Idiots jump on that bandwagon.


Still, Impeached Trump is kicked to the curb. Cry about communism all you want, it's just music to my ears at this point.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

This is the kind of mindless shit we are getting from the filthy Libtards now.

Coke wouldn't even exist if Patriots hadn't challenged the oppressive government a couple of hundred years ago.

They are just like all these Moon Bats.  They don't know a damn thing about Liberty and they sure as hell have no moral foundation.

Piss on Coke and the other Useful Idiots of the Communists.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

Matt Gaetz is one of the only ones that gets it


----------



## Flopper (Jan 7, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > In all 4 of the states, Georgia, Pennsylvania, Arizona, and Nevada, a paper ballot is produced by the voting machines. None are connected to the Internet during elections.
> ...


For some of the machines it's pretty easy, they don't have an Internet connection.  Dominion machines generally do, however there is no need to connect their machines to the Internet because all election processing is done locally.  Since there are several machine manufactures with different models, it's hard to say exactly what provisions are made for Internet Connection.  However all of them have one thing in common.  All vote collection and processing is controlled locally.  There is no need to connect the machines to the Internet during the election or during vote processing.  The Internet connection is used strictly to download software updates and all states require validation and recertification after any software or hardware update.  When voting software is change, the machine must be reset and a templet of the ballot must entered so there is no way at the polls the software could be modified without tipping off election officials. 

To flip votes in this election, the flipper would have to know which states and how many votes to flip before the election.  For example, Florida was forecast to be  very close and with 29 electoral votes it would be a likely target. However it was not that close. Our flipper could have flipped up to 180,000 votes and it would have had no effect.  To have a good chance of changing the election results at least a half million votes would have to be flipped in 8 to 10 states which have different types of machines from different manufactures.  And even if our Flipper was lucky enough pick the right states and right numbers, he would likely raise an audit flag.  Audit records are produce by every vote and it is not subject to software manipulation.  So running a full audit of the election would uncover the fraud. 

The new Democracy Suite Voting System from Dominion allows the voter after enter all voting data to press the print button and print his ballot out for review and then deposit in a ballot.  An image of ballot is stored in the machine as an audit record.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 7, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


How about the American Nazi Party


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The FBI is going to arrest them and never release their names because they are Anti_Fa of BLM.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Biden won. That is the Nazi Party.


----------



## dancing bear (Jan 7, 2021)

pknopp said:


> While I do not support their protest, I do support their right to protest.


Unfortunately this was not a protest. They were on federal property uninvited. They assaulted federal employees. They damaged / broke federal property. These are all acts listed under sedition. Once they passed that barricade it ceased being a protest. Then it became sedition.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 7, 2021)

dancing bear said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > While I do not support their protest, I do support their right to protest.
> ...



 I support that also if necessary.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 7, 2021)

dancing bear said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > While I do not support their protest, I do support their right to protest.
> ...


They were anti-fa and BLM.


----------



## dancing bear (Jan 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


If they were ANTIFA or BLM I don’t understand why Trump would have thanked them after telling them to go home. And that he loved them and to remember this moment. Damn shame twitter made him delete those particular tweets. Based on Trumps posts himself I’m pretty sure they weren’t ANTIFA or BLM


----------



## dancing bear (Jan 7, 2021)

pknopp said:


> dancing bear said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


You support sedition if necessary?  That’s a federal offense. Big jail time. It could have been just a protest if they had stayed behind the barriers.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

*



			Limbaugh: “There's a lot of people calling for the end of violence...I am glad Sam Adams, Thomas Paine, the actual Tea Party guys, the men at Lexington and Concord didn't feel that way.”pic.twitter.com/Sr3Pw68YeV





 Angelo Carusone (@GoAngelo) January 7, 2021

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 7, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


I think they are already formed somewhere. If people would only knew what a real NAZI was. Public school will not tell it.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 7, 2021)

The vid of Congresswoman Tlaib pissing her already rancid smelling panties, warmed the cockles of my heart!


----------



## pknopp (Jan 7, 2021)

dancing bear said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > dancing bear said:
> ...



_ And what country can preserve it’s liberties if their rulers are not warned from time to time that their people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms. The remedy is to set them right as to facts, pardon and pacify them. What signify a few lives lost in a century or two? The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time with the blood of patriots and tyrants.  _

 Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Flopper (Jan 7, 2021)

dancing bear said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He thanked them for a job well done.  They will go down in history as the first Americans led by a US president  who successful assaulted the US Capital.  Now that's one for the history books.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jan 7, 2021)

dancing bear said:


> If they were ANTIFA or BLM I don’t understand why Trump would have thanked them after telling them to go home. And that he loved them and to remember this moment. Damn shame twitter made him delete those particular tweets. Based on Trumps posts himself I’m pretty sure they weren’t ANTIFA or BLM


If Twitter executives disagree with Trump's “tweets” -- I am sure they have their own accounts to post from -- but we the people do not expect a major social media platform to censor or delete communications from the President of the United States.

We cannot even have a civil discussion -- let alone socialize -- on the Twitter platform if we don't know who is saying what on Twitter, and leftist Jew-owned mainstream media are so intent on portraying a different and more negative picture of Trump than what he himself is putting forth online.

And no, not everything Trump posts or “tweets” is positive -- people have to face up to some ugly truths, and we have a right to view uncensored public communications from our President directly as posted.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 7, 2021)

Flopper said:


> dancing bear said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



And deservedly so.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

THE WRATH OF THE AWAKENED SAXON
by Rudyard Kipling

It was not part of their blood,
It came to them very late,
With long arrears to make good,
When the Saxon began to hate.

They were not easily moved,
They were icy -- willing to wait
Till every count should be proved,
Ere the Saxon began to hate.

Their voices were even and low.
Their eyes were level and straight.
There was neither sign nor show
When the Saxon began to hate.

It was not preached to the crowd.
It was not taught by the state.
No man spoke it aloud
When the Saxon began to hate.

It was not suddenly bred.
It will not swiftly abate.
Through the chilled years ahead,
When Time shall count from the date
That the Saxon began to hate.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

The US congress put shopping bags over their heads and fled into tunnels like rats at the mere sight of some patriots, and there are still dumb faggots who think the optics were bad for us.


----------



## justinacolmena (Jan 7, 2021)

dancing bear said:


> You support sedition if necessary? That’s a federal offense. Big jail time.


I support gun rights. That too is a federal offense. Big jail time. We're not discounting that they want to put us in prison for as long as possible if they cannot get away with killing us outright.


dancing bear said:


> It could have been just a protest if they had stayed behind the barriers.


But at some point we do have to break out of the prison being imposed on us in America by the Democrat Party as we are demoted from citizens to subjects under “police and active duty military” martial law.

Our votes do not count anymore at our ballot boxes for the Democrat pollsters of city hall and the small-town Republicans who betray us into their hands.

The question becomes now, are there more guns on the side of freedom and liberation for America or on the side of our oppressors and tormentors who will no longer tolerate our opinions peacefully at the official polling places?


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

Fuck China Joe and all the Useful Idiots that  fantasize about being groped by him.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> The US congress put shopping bags over their heads and fled into tunnels like rats at the mere sight of some patriots, and there are still dumb faggots who think the optics were bad for us.
> View attachment 439003



Klobuchar was the first to put her head in a bag....


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

This isn't the first time that the govt killed veterans in the area.

The Bonus Army
Looks familiar


Bonus army


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

On this day in January 2021, a US Air Force veteran was murdered by the US government whilst exerting her first amendment rights enshrined in The Constitution of the United States of America.  

At the time of her murder, Senators and Congressmen were cowering in the chamber.  

Here is her murderer - as you can see, he is less than 2m from the victim. He took the life of an unarmed US veteran when she presented no threat and was unarmed.  Her name is Ashli Babbit a veteran and mother of 4. RIP.


----------



## dancing bear (Jan 7, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> dancing bear said:
> 
> 
> > You support sedition if necessary? That’s a federal offense. Big jail time.
> ...


I support gun rights. It’s part of our constitution. Though I’m not sure I support three round burst type weapons on the streets. I guess at some point you have to trust in the courts though I know that ain’t saying much. You know I thought that GA Secretary of State had some big ones cuz he didn’t give into Mr Trump. But you know what I now think if there was any way he could have given the state to Trump with perjuring himself he would have. Why do I say this. I read (who knows if anything on either side is true) Secretary of State threw out approximately 300,000 votes of people who supposedly moved. He swore in a court of law that his office had met with a post office rep and went through them. Turns out he did not. When this was taken before a court of law again the judge wanted the Secretary of State and people filing the grievance to sort it out. Secretary of State then made himself unavailable until after election. They closed down ALL of the voting stations in Cobb county in the black section of town because Biden got ALOT of votes from there. But they left the voting stations in the white part of town open. I think after taking the above actions to restrict the vote if there was anyway the Secretary of State could have given me trump the win without being incarcerated he would have. I supposed Mr Trump could have pardoned him.


----------



## B. Kidd (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> This isn't the first time that the govt killed veterans in the area.
> 
> The Bonus Army
> Looks familiar
> ...



Most mushroom's not aware of this!


----------



## dancing bear (Jan 7, 2021)

Flash said:


> View attachment 439001


But they would have done that anyway. They didn’t need cover.


----------



## dancing bear (Jan 7, 2021)

B. Kidd said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > This isn't the first time that the govt killed veterans in the area.
> ...


I’m a mushroom?


----------



## justinacolmena (Jan 7, 2021)

dancing bear said:


> I support gun rights. It’s part of our constitution. Though I’m not sure I support three round burst type weapons on the streets.


A shotgun is legal with a massive round of buckshot, but not a “three-round-burst” weapon? And why not? The right of the people to keep and bear Arms had better not be subject to petty technicalities like that.

And if a shotgun is legal, then a sawed-off shotgun needs to be legal as well, because it serves no lawful purpose to ban the possession of one thing that can be so easily made from another.


----------



## dancing bear (Jan 7, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> dancing bear said:
> 
> 
> > I support gun rights. It’s part of our constitution. Though I’m not sure I support three round burst type weapons on the streets.
> ...


That’s probably true


----------



## Flopper (Jan 7, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> dancing bear said:
> 
> 
> > If they were ANTIFA or BLM I don’t understand why Trump would have thanked them after telling them to go home. And that he loved them and to remember this moment. Damn shame twitter made him delete those particular tweets. Based on Trumps posts himself I’m pretty sure they weren’t ANTIFA or BLM
> ...


Both Twitter and Facebook have rules as to what you can post. Twitter said. "This means that the account of @realDonaldTrump will be locked for 12 hours following the removal of these Tweets. If the Tweets are not removed, the account will remain locked." 
Twitter locked the account because he violated its rules against interfering in elections or other civic processes.  Other social platforms have blocked him for inciting violence.   Trump knows the rules and violated them. 

Twitter is in every way the complete opposite of a _public_ forum in that all access, and content, are entirely controlled by a private entity.  User agree to this when become a member.  Twitter is not violating the 1st amendment in blocking Trump or other users.


----------



## dancing bear (Jan 7, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> pyetro said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney will watch the war on TV as he posts threads in USMB.
> ...


Well try to stay off federal grounds. It really does make a difference.


----------



## Flash (Jan 7, 2021)

I was appalled at the pictures of the National Guardsmen who took an oath to defend the Constitution but yet were standing in formation to defend the butt pirates that stole a Presidential election.  Shame!


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 8, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Thanks for that in depth response, but you're still not really addressing the point. I think it safe to presume that anyone interested in hacking election results (local, state, or national) at this point will be using a very sophisticated, unorthodox method. Something Trump himself could only dream about accomplishing. Of course they'll be no obvious internet connection. No USB cord going to some strange black box. That's a given. Tiny, battery driven, WIFI and spyware technologies abound today. So the question remains "how can {no internet or equivalent methods of remote fiddling)  be verified?" I submit once more that it simply can't be.. ever. The machines have to go. It's that simple. They'll always be big money at stake pushing this type of farce along at public expense, just as with the universal testing programs still helping to destroy what's left of our public education system.  In neither case should for-profit corporations be involved period. We can begin to relax only when we can drown them all in a bathtub. This should be plain as day to everyone by now. As an aside, "Dominion" is such a telling name it's truly hilarious.


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## pknopp (Jan 8, 2021)

Flash said:


> View attachment 439235



Trump supported no knock raids for others.

Trump's police reform order excludes no-knock warrants


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2021)

Flash said:


> View attachment 439252


Ashli Target didn't break into the Capitol to ask for democracy. She broke in because she's a domestic terrorist who sought to kill democracy. Democracy isn't storming the Capitol because you're pissed you lost an election. She got what she deserves. She should be given a Darwin award.


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2021)

The Patriots knocked over a bench so the low IQ hateful asshole Democrat Negro Mayor of DC demanded the  National Guard be called out.  However, when the Negros and Communists were rioting, looting, defacing statues, breaking into buildings and setting fire to DC the bitch didn't want the National Gard to be called out.


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2021)

For decades up to Jan 6, the calculus of the ruling elites was this:

_"We want to keep our gravy train going. The Left is willing to use force to take down the entire system if they don't get what they want, but the Right never will. Therefore, we always give in to the Left and not make waves." _

Two days ago, "_the Right never will_" disappeared, and that will forever change the calculus.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 439252
> ...


It was a stolen election


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2021)

What the filthy ass Moon Bats have done with the stolen election was wake up the sleeping giant.


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2021)

Look at Virginia Lobby Day 1/20/20.  Thousands of patriots show up at the Virginia capitol and are then completely ignored by the clueless Leftist assholes. Peaceful assembly is worthless.  Make the untouchable feel touchable.


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


LOLOLOL

Your brain was stolen.


----------



## Faun (Jan 8, 2021)

Flash said:


> What the filthy ass Moon Bats have done with the stolen election was wake up the sleeping giant.


Sleeping giants like Ashli Target? She went down fast, huh?


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2021)

It is about fucking time the Stars and Bars flew inside the Capitol building.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 8, 2021)

Flopper said:


> dancing bear said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I hope he tells his followers to run the banks and sell all stocks on 1/22. Just 20% would cause hell.

Boycott any companyt that supports Dems. Try us.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 8, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


For a device to be connected to the Internet, the device must have communication hardware built into the machine and the vast majority of voting machines have no such need, thus the manufacturer does not provide it.  That is also true of optical scanners that read ballots.  There are a lot of security precautions in connection with voting.  The machines are locked so they can not be tampered and they are stored in secure warehouses.  After any change is made to a machine, it has to be recertified.

Even with with the best technology stealing a presidential election would be almost impossible because a  presidential election is really 50 elections conducted using different procedures and equipment.  And any of those elections may be the key to the presidency but which elections  are not known till after the counting.   Local elections are much more vulnerable.

A non-automated system where all ballots are marked by the voters and hand counted has it's drawbacks, days and weeks of counting and recounting, cost, and danger of lost and theft ballots etc.


----------



## Flash (Jan 8, 2021)

One interesting thing about the police in America.

Not only do they have all the Negroes nd Communists pissed at them but they managed to get the Patriots pissed at them also.

No respect I tell you, no respect at all.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jan 8, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



It's a well-run campaign.


----------



## joaquinmiller (Jan 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Let's hope Trump starts declassifying his ass off right now and keeps it up until Jan. 20th.



That's just plain naive.  If Trump knows any worthwhile secrets, he'll monetize them.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 8, 2021)

Flopper said:


> For a device to be connected to the Internet, the device must have communication hardware built into the machine and the vast majority of voting machines have no such need, thus the manufacturer does not provide it. That is also true of optical scanners that read ballots. There are a lot of security precautions in connection with voting. The machines are locked so they can not be tampered and they are stored in secure warehouses. After any change is made to a machine, it has to be recertified.


Again, thanks for sharing your unsourced perspective, but that's all it amounts to. It rings of happy talk straight from voting machine sales people and brochures. Apparently unlike you, I have a strong computer background and where there's enough grease and will ways have easily been found. Hackers have hacked all such machines in seconds to minutes. I've attended local meetings where the same pap was simply fed and repeated to very knowledgeable locals screaming the contrary and demanding hand marked, hand counted paper ballots. The additional expense is way overblown. Most of the rest of world manages very well with paper. It's extremely cheap by comparison. There's no real excuse for us doing otherwise. Hell, the mailed in ballots most used this time were hand marked, hand counted (or countable) paper ballots. When the shit (covid) hits the fan it all suddenly becomes obvious.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 8, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > For a device to be connected to the Internet, the device must have communication hardware built into the machine and the vast majority of voting machines have no such need, thus the manufacturer does not provide it. That is also true of optical scanners that read ballots. There are a lot of security precautions in connection with voting. The machines are locked so they can not be tampered and they are stored in secure warehouses. After any change is made to a machine, it has to be recertified.
> ...


I repeat, you can not connect a device to the internet unless the communication hardware is built into it and voting machines have no more need to connected to the internet than your toaster and thus they are not.  After the debacle in the 2000 presidential election, states demanded a technological solution for accurate foolproof machines.  Those machines lacked a good audit trail and we have been replacing that technology for last 15 years.  

IMHO, the best voting systems are those that create a paper ballot for the voters inspection before casting and a second electronic record.  The electronic record provides for fast processing and paper ballot provides the audit trail.  As long as it's hardwired into the machine, there would no way of hacking it short of taking the machine apart.

I partly agree with your belief about paper.   Some things need to be on paper.   A paperless society will never work.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 8, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> 
> Let the war begin.


...so you can sit on your fat ass and get your jollies watching it on TV.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 8, 2021)

Flopper said:


> I repeat, you can not connect a device to the internet unless the communication hardware is built into it and voting machines have no more need to connected to the internet than your toaster and thus they are not. After the debacle in the 2000 presidential election, states demanded a technological solution for accurate foolproof machines. Those machines lacked a good audit trail and we have been replacing that technology for last 15 years.


Try for the past 40 to 50 years at tremendous expense while producing mountains of red tape and pointless waste. I know. Typical politically driven bullshit. At least you admit that many were wired to the internet at one time. It's not the rocket science you apparently wish it was now. 


> IMHO, the best voting systems are those that create a paper ballot for the voters inspection before casting and a second electronic record. The electronic record provides for fast processing and paper ballot provides the audit trail. As long as it's hardwired into the machine, there would no way of hacking it short of taking the machine apart.


Govts only began getting serious about this stuff in 2017.


> For years, voting machines were a black box, even as more and more states replaced old analog marking systems with computerized options. The Digital Millennium Copyright Act even made it illegal for security researchers to probe voting machines for potential vulnerabilities, which only changed in 2016 with a DMCA exception for voting machine security research.
> 
> That paved the way for the program known as the Voting Village, which launched in 2017 as a way for researchers to get their hands on voting machines, likely for the first time, and start hacking them.


It will never end until the machines are mercifully all gone.


----------



## okfine (Jan 8, 2021)

Watch the police officer in agony as he gets crushed in a Capitol door.
Those that spew that the Capitol mob were peaceful, maybe you should watch the video:


----------



## Doc7505 (Jan 8, 2021)

After January 20th, the all Federal buildings in D.C. will be off limits to the people, just as in Moscow during the Stalinist regime and the Beijing in Maoist China.


----------



## Quasar44 (Jan 9, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...


You mean the terrorist supporters of the demoncat party ?? The real enablers ?? You fat worm


----------



## Flopper (Jan 9, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > I repeat, you can not connect a device to the internet unless the communication hardware is built into it and voting machines have no more need to connected to the internet than your toaster and thus they are not. After the debacle in the 2000 presidential election, states demanded a technological solution for accurate foolproof machines. Those machines lacked a good audit trail and we have been replacing that technology for last 15 years.
> ...


I have no problem with hand marked paper ballots.  I live in a state were all ballots are hand marked.  However, counting should should be done by machine.  I don't see anything wrong with DRE voting machines (Direct Recording Electronics) or BMD voting machines (Ballot Marking Devices) provided the programing is in microcode on a ROM chip and the machine produces a paper ballot for the voter's inspection before casting in a ballot box. DRE and BMD machines eliminate unreadable and invalid entrees.




__





						Voting methods and equipment by state
					

Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics




					ballotpedia.org


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 9, 2021)

Can you provide any disinterested, third party study results comparing machines to no machines that support your stated preferences and/or conclusions?


----------



## Flopper (Jan 10, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Getting a nonbiased comparison of different voting methods is not easy.  However the links below are pretty good.
To save some time, election experts seem to believe the best overall method for election integrity is hand completed ballots and counting using optical scanners.  A good second choice is DRE (Device Recording Electronic) machines that produce a paper ballot for voter inspection.

There are pros cons to every type of voting technology:

*Hand Marked Paper Ballots:
Pros:*

The very best audit audit rail
Can't be hacked
Easy system for voter to understand
*Cons:*

Lack of Accessibility for those with vision or motor impairment
Lack of Language Accessibility required by state and federal law
No Backup for the ballots in the event of lost, stolen, or damage
Ballots not correctly mark create problems in determining voter intention (the hanging chad)

*DRE Machines that produce paper and electronic ballots
Pros:*

These machines can solve all the Cons of hand marked ballot.  They provide electronic machine readable copy of the ballot in addition to a paper ballot for voter inspection before casting.  Language is selectable and most of the accessibility problems are solved.  Every paper or electronic ballot is machine readable and voter intent is not a problem (no hanging chads).
*Cons:*

Machines are more costly to purchase and maintain
If Internet capability is built into the machine it must be secured during elections.
Machines have to validated and certified according state regulations after purchase or update.
They are not as simple for voter to use or understand.





__





						How to Choose the Best Voting System – Citizens for Better Elections
					





					www.citizensforbetterelections.org
				











						Why getting voting right is hard, Part II: Hand-Counted Paper Ballots | The Mozilla Blog
					

In Part I we looked at desirable properties for voting system. In this post, I want to look at the details of a specific system: hand-counted paper ballots




					blog.mozilla.org


----------



## Flopper (Jan 10, 2021)

Doc7505 said:


> After January 20th, the all Federal buildings in D.C. will be off limits to the people, just as in Moscow during the Stalinist regime and the Beijing in Maoist China.


More misinformation


----------



## schmidlap (Jan 10, 2021)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> As soon as this bullshit comes to Texas, I'll be right in the middle of it.







*"Yippeeee! *
_*I loves the smell o' Trump stuff in the morning!*_
*It smells like... Trump stuff!" *​


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 10, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Can you provide any disinterested, third party study results comparing machines to no machines that support your stated preferences and/or conclusions?


I can provide the fact that nobody has a shred.of evidence or any good reason whatsoever to believe there was any massive fraud or problem with our system, amd that not one ounce of money or resources should be spent chasing those idiotic fantasies.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 10, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Can you provide any disinterested, third party study results comparing machines to no machines that support your stated preferences and/or conclusions?
> ...


Thanks, me too, but does not speak to the issue at hand..

Asked for third party study results, I'm provided only more, clearly biased, "expert" opinion. "About us" from Flopper's first link:


> We are committed to building public support for procuring accurate, verifiable and secure voting systems which scan hand-marked paper ballots.


_We shall forever demand newer, fancier machines!!! _Well surprise, surprise. Exactly what one would expect from the disgusting, age old, voting machine lobby. What a coincidence! Sorry, I've lived in PA all of life. Perhaps yourself, but you ain't fooling me that easy.
Flopper's second link, also not study results, is one clearly very knowledgeable guy's myopic perspective from California. Nowhere is a general election done from the start with paper ballots even mentioned for comparison. Does he really imagine that other countries with large populations fail to regularly conduct elections with paper ballots or what? Ridiculous!


----------



## Flopper (Jan 10, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


In my state every single election is done on a hand marked ballot and has been for many years.   As I said, there is nothing wrong with hand marked ballots but that doesn't mean that's only way to have a successful secure election.  Now if you say, ballots should be hand counted, that I disagree with


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 10, 2021)

Too late. Already said it. Multiple times.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 10, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Can you provide any disinterested, third party study results comparing machines to no machines that support your stated preferences and/or conclusions?
> ...











						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com


----------



## Flopper (Jan 10, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


Take a look at the attached list of voting methods used in each state.
It appear the only states that do not use any hand marked ballots at polling places are  Arkansas, Georgia, and Delaware.
In 19 states voting is all hand marked ballots except those needing help due to disability or language




__





						Voting methods and equipment by state
					

Ballotpedia: The Encyclopedia of American Politics




					ballotpedia.org


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 10, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Take a look at the attached list of voting methods used in each state.
> It appear the only states that do not use any hand marked ballots at polling places are Arkansas, Georgia, and Delaware.
> In 19 states voting is all hand marked ballots except those needing help due to disability or language


Doesn't actually address the question, not a study, and I believe it was Georgia that most recently forced 100% unverifiable voting machines upon its citizenry just this past year. You know, those machines you keep saying you have no problem with along with those other things you've said you have no problem with?


----------



## Flopper (Jan 10, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Too late. Already said it. Multiple times.


In Georgia it took about 10 days working 24 hours a day to count just two choices, Biden and Trump.  The total number of voter choices on a presidential ballot is typically 100 to 175.  In my state it was 140 in 2020.  Imagine counting 3 million ballots with 140 items to count on each ballot. The November election vote counters would be celebrating Christmas at the vote counting center. And once they got through, they start recounting those that are two close to call.  And then if there is full audit called for, the count starts all over again.  In a presidential election we might have to change inauguration back to March.

By contrast a voting center with 5 optical scanner doing the counting can count up to 3 million ballots in 24 hours with an accuracy of 20 errors per million ballots.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 10, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Take a look at the attached list of voting methods used in each state.
> ...


The difference between the hand recount totals and the machine count totals was 20 votes and they went to Biden.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 10, 2021)

Yes, you're very opinionated as am I. I think we're long past establishing that useless understanding. Meanwhile, still waiting for research results from studies fairly comparing the two side by side.. Btw, I'm delighted that Trump lost bigly,  in case you've somehow convinced yourself otherwise.


Flopper said:


> The difference between the hand recount totals and the machine count totals was 20 votes and they went to Biden.


Machine marked, machine printed ballots? So what?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 10, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Yes, you're very opinionated as am I. I think we're long past establishing that useless understanding. Meanwhile, still waiting for research results from studies fairly comparing the two side by side.. Btw, I'm delighted that Trump lost bigly,  in case you've somehow convinced yourself otherwise.
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> ...


Sure why not? Don't you know supporting a stolen election is patriotic?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 10, 2021)

Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com
				




*



			This is for aggregating publicly available items of evidence that would be admissible in court, not general election news stories or updates.
		
Click to expand...

*Remember no evidence was heard. The reason is not because there is not any.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 10, 2021)

I've yet to see any compelling evidence that the election was in fact rigged. Imho, Biden didn't need to take the risk and Trump's team was too disorganized and stupid to pull it off.  I'm worried about the next election and the next..

Your source.. also appears disorganized, biased, and stupid.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 10, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> I've yet to see any compelling evidence that the election was in fact rigged. Imho, Biden didn't need to take the risk and Trump's team was too disorganized and stupid to pull it off.  I'm worried about the next election and the next..


Then you have not looked. Biden did not risk coming out of his basement.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > I've yet to see any compelling evidence that the election was in fact rigged. Imho, Biden didn't need to take the risk and Trump's team was too disorganized and stupid to pull it off.  I'm worried about the next election and the next..
> ...


Like I said, he didn't need to worry. Only Hillary was so bad that the Dems need worry.


----------



## Death Angel (Jan 10, 2021)

SOME SEE BEAUTY IN OUR RULERS BEING AFRAID FOR THEIR CRIMES





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 10, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Yes, you're very opinionated as am I. I think we're long past establishing that useless understanding. Meanwhile, still waiting for research results from studies fairly comparing the two side by side.. Btw, I'm delighted that Trump lost bigly,  in case you've somehow convinced yourself otherwise.
> 
> 
> Flopper said:
> ...


There are different methods to collect and count votes.  Every method has  pros and cons.  IMHO, the most important aspect is not the method but how the election is managed, the people involved, and the rules they work under.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 10, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...





Flopper said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you're very opinionated as am I. I think we're long past establishing that useless understanding. Meanwhile, still waiting for research results from studies fairly comparing the two side by side.. Btw, I'm delighted that Trump lost bigly,  in case you've somehow convinced yourself otherwise.
> ...


Then look at my signature and tell me why that does not bother you?


----------



## Flopper (Jan 10, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> I've yet to see any compelling evidence that the election was in fact rigged. Imho, Biden didn't need to take the risk and Trump's team was too disorganized and stupid to pull it off.  I'm worried about the next election and the next..
> 
> Your source.. also appears disorganized, biased, and stupid.


It wasn't one election.  It was 50 elections conducted under different rules and different equipment.  The whole nation was looking at 4 states, Georgia, Pennsylvania, Arizona, and Nevada  focusing on how the election could have been stolen in those states.  What few people seem to consider was that those 4 states could have been Florida, North Carolina Michigan, and Texas or even Ohio, Wisconsin, New Hampshire, and Iowa.  No one really knows which states will be the keys to victory and no one knows which states to target for election fraud.

I've never been a big fan of the Electoral College system but when it comes to election fraud it is far harder to steal presidential election election with the electoral college than the popular vote.


Lastamender said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I read about some of those testimony's that made it to court.  They were isolated events, here say testimony, and claims of what could have happen.  That is not how you change election results.  You have to show that those events actually changed the course of the election and that did not happen.  When it comes to taking away a single person's vote, the bar of proof is high as it should be.  And when it comes to taking the vote away from tens of thousands of people, the Trump campaign had no chance.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 10, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > I've yet to see any compelling evidence that the election was in fact rigged. Imho, Biden didn't need to take the risk and Trump's team was too disorganized and stupid to pull it off.  I'm worried about the next election and the next..
> ...


Poll watchers were ejected or to far to see what was going on. For Christ's sake they put cardboard on the windows. They are also ignoring subpoenas from two state senates withholding voting machines. In GA they will not release mail in ballots the state senate wanted. They just want to scan them. You tell me what is the problem if there was no fraud?


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 10, 2021)

Flash said:


> View attachment 438998


Yep and she will now be labeled a terrorist, be arrested, banned from flying, and fired from her job...


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 10, 2021)

dancing bear said:


> pknopp said:
> 
> 
> > While I do not support their protest, I do support their right to protest.
> ...


You have to be "invited" to protest your corrupt congress critters?  How orwellian..


----------



## Leo123 (Jan 10, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Like I said, he didn't need to worry. Only Hillary was so bad that the Dems need worry.


Biden knew the election would be rigged in his favor.


----------



## Faun (Jan 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Your signature is meaningless. Very few of the affidavits were made public. Two of them that were, by Richard Hopkins and Mellisa Carone, contained provable lies; and neither one is facing criminal charges.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 10, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


You are a stone cold expert on meaningless. I bow to your expertise. Assflap.


----------



## Faun (Jan 11, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I like how you couldn't refute what I said.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 11, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


That does not show that a single vote in the outcome of the election was changed much less 135,000 votes in 4 states.  Thankfully, in this country we don't nullify elections nor even a single vote based on evidence of what could have happened.  Maybe these attacks on democratic elections are successful in banana republics but not in America.

BTW poll watchers that do not maintain the distance specified in state laws or election regulations are ejected as they should be.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 11, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> dancing bear said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...


Storming the capital with threats of violence, guns, and ties to restrain hostages is not a protest; it is violent attack on the government. In most countries, these so called protestors would not have been able to walk out of the building celebrating their victory.  They would have been carried out in body bags or under arrest.  It is disgraceful to see these people waking away from the capital free to continue to spread mayhem.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 11, 2021)

Flopper said:


> It wasn't one election. It was 50 elections conducted under different rules and different equipment. The whole nation was looking at 4 states, Georgia, Pennsylvania, Arizona, and Nevada focusing on how the election could have been stolen in those states. What few people seem to consider was that those 4 states could have been Florida, North Carolina Michigan, and Texas or even Ohio, Wisconsin, New Hampshire, and Iowa. No one really knows which states will be the keys to victory and no one knows which states to target for election fraud.


Of course. Hence the dire need to minimize any potential for systemic shenanigans. One needn't know specifics beyond Party affiliation to screw up the entire business. As in this most recent display of idiocy, it's always "Our stupid way or Total anarchy!"

Seems there exists a fixed percentage of focus and destroy programming opposing our innate fight or flight response. Our worst enemy has always been us. No idea wtf we're really doing is our norm.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 11, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't one election. It was 50 elections conducted under different rules and different equipment. The whole nation was looking at 4 states, Georgia, Pennsylvania, Arizona, and Nevada focusing on how the election could have been stolen in those states. What few people seem to consider was that those 4 states could have been Florida, North Carolina Michigan, and Texas or even Ohio, Wisconsin, New Hampshire, and Iowa. No one really knows which states will be the keys to victory and no one knows which states to target for election fraud.
> ...


There will always be isolated cases election fraud and irregulates but if turnout is high enough those isolated cases will be unlikely to effect the election outcome.  I don't think election fraud in presidential elections should be a major concern.  IMHO, local elections have a much more direct effect on our daily lives than presidential elections and low turnout coupled with ease of shifting election results make any election fraud a real concern.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 11, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Okay, I'm convinced. I'll never pierce your hardened defense mechanism. I pass the baton to whomever may have better spears..


----------



## Flopper (Jan 11, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


???


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 11, 2021)

Mac-7 said:


> HappyJoy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm quite proud of my multiple ballots and last night was no different.
> ...



No Voter Fraud was found.  Not one of the 50-Secretaries of State report any Election/Voter Fraud.  

You lost.  Get the fuck over it.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 11, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


5 elections were targeted, not 50. Men in a dress explanation.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 11, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...



My statement about the 50 states was


> *Even with with the best technology stealing a presidential election would be almost impossible because a  presidential election is really 50 elections conducted using different procedures and equipment.  And any of those elections may be the key to the presidency but which elections  are not known till after the counting.*



I


----------



## FloridaCracker321 (Jan 11, 2021)

L.K.Eder said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Trumpsters have broken into the Capital building, and the politicians are hiding!
> ...


Remember when the Black Panther Party broke into the capitol in 1967 brandishing guns? They were arrested, released and given their guns back so give me a break. The Patriots were trying to save this country! And btw, there are videos all over, except for the MSM of course, showing that Antifa blended into the Trump supporters and were causing the violence. I saw a video of an Antifa bashing a window and Trump supporters took him down. Research for yourself and stop watching MSM. Watch the live streamers on you tube- watch before they are banned since it seems to be the way nowadays. So much for free speech and equality.


----------



## beautress (Jan 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Has your therapist ever given you instructions on neat ways to fix your paranoid schizophrenia? ....just wondering...


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jan 11, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Hang on sloopy said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


True. But it is about 15 counties really that stole it. So obvious. 45 states counted. 5 with Trump way ahead. STOP COUNTING. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 11, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


A few links for your edification:








						'They think they are above the law': the firms that own America's voting system
					

In the second of a two-part series: How a few private companies that have little oversight and keep information secret run US elections




					www.theguardian.com
				











						The Market for Voting Machines Is Broken. This Company Has Thrived in It.
					

Half the country votes on machines made by ES&S. Many experts and election officials say the manufacturer remains dominant because there’s little government regulation and almost no oversight.




					www.propublica.org
				





			https://bradblog.com/Docs/CurlingRuling_GA_DREs_081519.pdf
		

Only 8 manufacturers : Registered Manufacturers | U.S. Election Assistance Commission




__





						Election security - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Flopper (Jan 11, 2021)

FloridaCracker321 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Not really very accurate.
Black Panthers never broke into the US capital in 1967.  Two Black Panthers walked into the California Capital building unopposed in order to read a manifesto but they were not allowed to do so and they left.  There were no weapons discharged and no one was killed.  Not exactly comparable to President's  attack on the US Capital. 

Armed Black Panthers in the Capitol, 50 years on - Capitol Weekly


----------



## Turtlesoup (Jan 11, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > dancing bear said:
> ...


I'm sorry but how many of them had ties, guns, or did any violence---thousands if not more went after our CORRUPT CONGRESS----------MOST by far away were not violent.   

Our corrupt congress needs to be removed and sorry anything less than by overwhelming numbers they aren't going to leave.


----------



## NW Parks (Jan 11, 2021)

Hang on sloopy said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on sloopy said:
> ...


Yes Trump was generally ahead in early vote counting, but it does not really matter.  Trump pushed GOP voters to not trust Vote by Mail, so they voted on Nov. 3rd.  In all of the contested states, the Legislatures of those states had enacted laws or orders that all votes cast on election day would be counted first.  Then *after *those votes were counted the balance of the votes cast by mail would be counted.  While it is true that there are 50 separate elections, really each county within the states process the elections according to the rules of the state, so in fact there are 1000's of actual elections across the country.  Some of these counties took longer to do the initial vote count.  Some quit counting at 2AM, some worked thru the night, these are all variables that would make a big picture for any election, not just this one.  Some ballots come in quickly to the County voting systems, others take some time to be opened and verified.  However most GOP votes were in person and counted first, then the rest who generally did not favor Trump were counted, which is why many of the elections showed Trump with a large lead early on.  

But the only count that matters is the one at the end, that is certified by each County Voting official and by each Sect. of State.  Early vote counts are just like basing who wins a Football game based on the score at the End of the first Qtr.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 11, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> LordBrownTrout said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


After trying to alledgedly burn down an historical old church by night, and then act like peaceful protestor's by day, then they got exactly what they deserved if didn't have enough sense to move on out. 

After seeing that kind of anarchy and mayhem over the summer, IMHO Trump should have been able to walk over to that church without any decent good citizen's standing in his way, but those who were either the culprits or those consealing the culprits, (otherwise under the guise of peaceful protest), uhhh might be seen that they were still gathered there after knowing the damage to the area that was caused by the out of control mob in which they supported. 

If they weren't supportive, then they would have dispersed and left the area as not to be blamed for the violence and mayhem that had taken place there.

Having to be sprayed or shot with rubber bullet's could have been avoided, but the dummy's had lost their minds by remaining at the scenes of the crimes in which they then invited that backlash that came along with the acts of acting stupid.


----------



## pknopp (Jan 11, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > LordBrownTrout said:
> ...


 
 Those were Qanon and Trump supporters.


----------



## Mac-7 (Jan 12, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> No Voter Fraud was found


Yeah, yeah

and OJ Simpson  was found not guilty of murder too


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 12, 2021)

The Russian Loving, 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward, Pussygrabbing LOSER will go down in U.S. History as the first president to LOSE the Popular Vote TWICE.  He will be remembered for being One Term Wonder who incited Insurrection.

Fuck Him and Fuck his Fucking Asshole Suplporters


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 12, 2021)

New England Patriots Coach Bill Belichick Refuse Honor From The Traitor.









						New England Patriots Coach Bill Belichick Refuses Medal Of Freedom
					

The football coach said the "tragic events" at the U.S. Capitol last week led to his decision not to go to Washington to accept the presidential honor from Trump.




					www.huffpost.com
				




New England Patriots football coach Bill Belichick said he no longer plans to go to Washington to accept the Presidential Medal of Freedom from Donald Trump after last week’s riot at the U.S. Capitol, which he called “*tragic*.”

In a statement Monday, Belichick said that, although he had been “*flattered*” to receive the honor, “*the tragic events of last week*” led him to “not move forward with the award.”
“*Above all, I am an American citizen with great reverence for our nation’s values, freedom and democracy,” Belichick wrote, adding that one of the “most rewarding*” moments of his career had been last year’s “conversations about social justice” with his football team.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 12, 2021)

Mac1958 said:


> Great fun.
> 
> Maybe these idiots are upset because they've realized they've been had by an orange buffoon.


More likely because they have been cheated and disenfranchised as their votes were nullified by 
Dominion vote changing machines and traitors in judge's robes. 

Their futures have been stolen away and you seem to be okay with that.  That makes YOU expendable.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 12, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> The Russian Loving, 5-Deferment Draft Dodging Coward, Pussygrabbing LOSER will go down in U.S. History as the first president to LOSE the Popular Vote TWICE. He will be remembered for being One Term Wonder who incited Insurrection.
> 
> Fuck Him and Fuck his Fucking Asshole Suplporters


Out of Klonopin and Xanax? It shows, psycho.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 12, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> No Voter Fraud was found. Not one of the 50-Secretaries of State report any Election/Voter Fraud.
> 
> You lost. Get the fuck over it.


Forty-five of the states are not in question. Only five are, or were now that the election is officially stolen.
Michigan, Pennsylvania, Georgia, Wisconsin and Arizona. 
All under the direction of leftist Secretaries of State. And they didn't see a single thing they objected to.
What a shock.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Turtlesoup said:
> ...


Mob violence often brings about change but not the kind of changes the mob wants.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 12, 2021)

Turtlesoup said:


> dancing bear said:
> 
> 
> > pknopp said:
> ...



Protestors generally don't kill police, and comb the building armed and carrying handcuffs looking for besieged Congress members or the VP while the President is on the line with Congress members trying to coerce them to change their vote.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > No Voter Fraud was found. Not one of the 50-Secretaries of State report any Election/Voter Fraud.
> ...


And had it been 5 other states, nothing would have changed except the names of the states in the lawsuits and the results would have been exactly the same.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 12, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > No Voter Fraud was found. Not one of the 50-Secretaries of State report any Election/Voter Fraud.
> ...



Why aren't the others under question?

Now you are calling loyal Trump supporting Republicans leftist.  How looney.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> And had it been 5 other states, nothing would have changed except the names of the states in the lawsuits and the results would have exactly the same.


And if Bonnie and Clyde had robbed some other banks nothing would have changed but for the names 
of the banks robbed. Duh.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 12, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Why aren't the others under question?
> 
> Now you are calling loyal Trump supporting Republicans leftist. How looney.


Who is Brad Raffensperger "loyal" to? Certainly not the elections laws of the United States
of America.


----------



## Coyote (Jan 12, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Why aren't the others under question?
> ...



That's the problem.

He is loyal to the election laws.

That means insufficiently loyal to Trump.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 12, 2021)

Coyote said:


> That's the problem.
> 
> He is loyal to the election laws.
> 
> That means insufficiently loyal to Trump.


You're a simpleton with the sophistication of a child.

I don't hold your ridiculous comments against you. You simply and literally do not know better.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > And had it been 5 other states, nothing would have changed except the names of the states in the lawsuits and the results would have exactly the same.
> ...


Your analogy fails because banks have no similarity to elections.  You could state your case and prove it but we know that will not happen because you have no case and no proof.


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Conservatives refuse to accept the reality of the loss.  The Traitor lost and they cannot accept that single undeniable truth.  

Even when they face had the proof right in front of them.  The Traitor must have won because he says so, even when it is a lie.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 12, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Arthur Blair said:
> ...


Trump has certainly proved that if he keeps repeating the same lie over and over echoed by his followers, million will believe it without a shred of truth.   It becomes truth because their leader said it and that should be a wakeup call for all Americans.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Your analogy fails because banks have no similarity to elections. You could state your case and prove it but we know that will not happen because you have no case and no proof.


Your low level IQ "reasoning" is funny. I'm comparing the actions of robbing swing states as if they were banks being robbed. I'm not literally comparing apples to oranges. It's called an *Analogy*.
Jesus, you are a simpleton.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jan 12, 2021)

RealDave said:


> Nostra said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


/——/ They entered the building an orderly fashion.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Trump has certainly proved that if he keeps repeating the same lie over and over echoed by his followers, million will believe it without a shred of truth. It becomes truth because their leader said it and that should be wakeup call for all Americans.


No need to convince me you have a very low powered brain.
I'm already certain. We've all seen ample evidence of a stolen election. Trump has nothing to do with it. 
Fuck off, Bozo.


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Trump has certainly proved that if he keeps repeating the same lie over and over echoed by his followers, million will believe it without a shred of truth. It becomes truth because their leader said it and that should be wakeup call for all Americans.
> ...


The only reason you think that is because you're delusional. All 50 states, whether led by Democrats or Republicans, said their elections were free and fair and they certified them. The Director of CISA said the election was secure. The Attorney General said they found no widespread fraud. Impeached Trump couldn't prove fraud in court. You cult45 zombies are simply fucking nuts.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Your analogy fails because banks have no similarity to elections. You could state your case and prove it but we know that will not happen because you have no case and no proof.
> ...


And you have failed just as Trump has failed in his 50 lawsuits with accusations and lies by not a shred of evidence.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 12, 2021)

Georgia secretary of state describes call where Trump pressured him to find evidence of voter fraud
					

Last weekend, President Trump called Georgia's secretary of state, Brad Raffensperger, imploring him with veiled threats and lies to change the outcome of the November election. Raffensperger talks to Scott Pelley about why he didn't give in.




					www.cbsnews.com
				




Proper analogies would include the storming of the Reichstag


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> And you have failed just as Trump has failed in his 50 lawsuits with accusations and lies by not a shred of evidence.


So you don't contest what I said. Well, you have some brains it looks like. 
Trump's court failures have everything to do with judges who refused to acknowledge his briefs
and WOULD NOT rule on the evidence as presented. 

End-O-Case.


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > And you have failed just as Trump has failed in his 50 lawsuits with accusations and lies by not a shred of evidence.
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Now even Trump appointed judges are in on your twisted conspiracy.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 12, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> New England Patriots Coach Bill Belichick Refuse Honor From The Traitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's no time for Trump to try and kiss up now, so IMHO Trump needs to work in the extreme to get his name cleared, and next a huge military trial or trials should be conducted, otherwise in order to get to the bottom of who exactly are those officials that are truly the verbal domestic terrorist in this country, and who are truly the insurrectionist in this country.

It needs to be done under Martial law for one year in order to clear it all up, and especially before our national security, and our soverignty as a nation is undermined badly by the very confused and fluid situation.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


Sorry, not how it works. There is zero evidemce there. None. Else, take it to the authorities and to court. Or shut the hell up already. It's that simple.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 12, 2021)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > That's the problem.
> ...


You really are a manbaby. And you are on the wrong side of this, which makes you look even dumber. Take your evidence to court, or shut up.


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Ein Reich.....Ein Volk.....Ein GroppenFuhrer.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


The FBI is shredding ballots. Those ballots are evidence, You must be paid to always post there is 0 evidence. You can't possibly be that stupid, I hope.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Oh look, another insane fairy tale. Zero evidence. Zero evidence in court. Zero evidence provided to the authorities. You have nothing. Nada.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Why is the FBI shredding ballots in GA? Because the ballots are evidence. As I have said before the mass censorship is an admission of guilt. Now more than ever people will know the election was stolen and this a very sloppy cover up that has totally failed. No one is forgetting anything.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

BREAKING: FBI Claims Jurisdiction and Yesterday Took Control of Shredded Ballots Being Analyzed in Georgia
					

The FBI in Georgia stopped the forensic analysis of shredded ballots, took the ballots away from the forensic team and brought them back to the shredder. The Deep State is stealing evidence in Georgia related to the 2020 Election.  Patrick Byrne tweeted moments ago: Update on Georgia ballots: DH ...




					thespectator.info
				



Here is our FBI destroying evidence. Obvious guilt. Obvious fraud.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Why is the FBI shredding ballots in GA?


They arent. That is an embarrassingly stupid lie.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> BREAKING: FBI Claims Jurisdiction and Yesterday Took Control of Shredded Ballots Being Analyzed in Georgia
> 
> 
> The FBI in Georgia stopped the forensic analysis of shredded ballots, took the ballots away from the forensic team and brought them back to the shredder. The Deep State is stealing evidence in Georgia related to the 2020 Election.  Patrick Byrne tweeted moments ago: Update on Georgia ballots: DH ...
> ...


Man, you really don't read so well.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Why is the FBI shredding ballots in GA?
> ...


Oh yes they are. There are pictures. There are witnesses. Stop lying. There was massive fraud in the election and the FBI is destroying the evidence that would prove it. The censorship is to stop stories like this.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


False. There are no pictures of that. Nor does your link even claim the FBI is shredding ballots. You are insane. You are a time wasting troll, and you didn't even open your own link. Seeya ya fuckin nutball.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


You are lying. You are repeating the lie until no one will challenge it anymore. You got a long long time for that to happen.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The photos show wastepaper, not ballots being shredded.

There is no evidence that the boxes photographed in Georgia on Jan. 6 were filled with shredded ballots.

This came from a tweet that was identified as having been taken at the Georgia World Congress Center in Fulton County. The BBC reported that the county’s elections director, Richard Barron, told reporters that the papers in the picture were not ballots, but waste from a letter-opening machine used to cut ballot envelopes (www.bbc.co.uk/news/55561877).

Fulton County Government spokesperson Jessica Corbitt-Dominguez confirmed to Reuters by email: “the paper seen in the photo is not ballots but paper waste.”

The claim of the waste being ballots was also debunked by Politifact  here  .

Reuters has identified similar instances of misinformation surrounding Georgia’s runoff elections for two Senate seats  here  .

*VERDICT*
False. The images shared online show shredded wastepaper in boxes, not discarded votes.
This article was produced by the Reuters Fact Check team. Read more about our fact-checking work  here  .









						Fact check: Images from Georgia showed shredded wastepaper, not ballots
					

Social media users have shared images that reportedly show shredded ballots in the U.S. state of Georgia during runoff Senate elections. This is false: the photos show wastepaper, not ballots.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Your article is also from the 7th. The shredding is taking place on the 9th. This is a worldwide conspiracy and Reuters is compliant.

Again, the censorship is admitting obvious guilt.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 12, 2021)

There are those who are sadly being willfully deceived and those willfully doing the deceiving. The thing to keep in mind though is that one is criminally complicit either way. Ignorance is no excuse before the law. Being misled by Trump won't help any that he doesn't pardon.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

Deep State Removes Article On The Global Cyber/Information Op Against President Trump...This Is What Happened - CD Media
					

Deep State Removes Article On The Global Cyber/Information Op Against President Trump...This Is What Happened. We CAN Reclaim The Republic.




					creativedestructionmedia.com
				



Below is a link to the report.



> The Deep State has removed an article this morning which was a good overview of what happened, essentially admitting to its overall authenticity.  Luckily, we were able to retrieve the article from our cache and have displayed screenshots below.  The PDF can be downloaded on the link below.
> 
> 
> CDMedia will be publishing a series of articles on the ‘way forward’ to reclaim the republic in the coming days.







			https://creativedestructionmedia.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/01/Proof-Positive_-Coordinated-Cyberwarfare-Attack-Against-US-By-China-Russia-Iran-Iraq-Pakistan-To-Steal-Election-From-Trump-The-American-Report.pdf


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 12, 2021)

Oh my, "Creative Destruction dot com."  Sure, I'll punch that.. What, me worry?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Oh my, "Creative Destruction dot com."  Sure, I'll punch that.. What, me worry?


Then don't bother replying. There was obvious and massive fraud. Nothing will ever change that fact.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


That's the great thing about conspiracy theories, they are always in a state of flux, changing to fit the occasion.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

Elon Musk Blames Facebook and Mark Zuckerberg For Capitol Riot
					

Elon Musk didn’t directly condemn the violence on Wednesday, like many of his tech billionaire peers did.




					observer.com
				



The richest man in the world knows.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Massive fraud. Massive cover up, and no one is buying it.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 12, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


Oh you mean take it to the court that has failed the American people, and all because they wouldn't take the case in a public transparent way ?? Anything pertaining to the citizen's vote, should be totally transparent, and with any type of (case review,) or with any case that is brought forth, should be visible in every aspect, and in every way to the citizen's.  Every part of it should be broadcast for the citizen's to see. . WHY NOT ??????


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 12, 2021)

Authorities Release Picture of Man Wanted In Connection With The of Capitol Hill Police Officer.









						PHOTO: This man is wanted in connection to the Capitol riots
					

The photos show an older white male with a beard, wearing a blue knit cap with the letters "CFD."




					www.wusa9.com
				



.


WASHINGTON — U.S. Capitol Police are continuing to release photos of individuals wanted in connection to the Capitol riots last Wednesday. 

On Tuesday morning, Sen. Bill Cassidy (R-La.) tweeted photos of an older white male with a beard, wearing a blue knit cap with the letters "*CFD*," which he said Capitol Police had shared with him.


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Because it never happened.  There is single shred of credible evidence to prove any charge of Election Fraud/Voter Fraud.  Over 60-Lawsuits have rejected these false claims of Fraud. 

Get over it you fucking lost.


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, "Creative Destruction dot com."  Sure, I'll punch that.. What, me worry?
> ...



*YOU LOST.

YOU LOST.

YOU LOST.

YOU LOST.

YOU LOST.

YOU LOST.

YOU LOST.

YOU LOST.

NO FUCKING FRAUD.

YOU LOST.

NO FUCKING FRAUD.

YOU LOST.

NO FUCKING FRAUD.

YOU FUCKING LOST.*


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


There is still plenty of evidence. No one can see it. There was massive fraud and I know Trump lost.  There is credible eye witness to the ballots being destroyed. The point is he really did not lose and 75 million people know it. So I am getting over nothing you arrogant Communist.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


Caps are not changing the fact there was massive fraud and there is a massive cover up, censorship, and intimidation going on because they are guilty as sin. It is more than obvious they withheld evidence, Now they are destroying it.


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The FBI is not shredding ballots from the 2020 general election, you flaming conspiracy nut.


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Fucking nut...









						Truck did not destroy voter fraud evidence in Cobb County, Georgia
					

CLAIM: Video of a shredding truck outside a government building in Cobb County, Georgia, on Tuesday shows that election officials are destroying evidence of voter fraud.  AP’S ASSESSMENT: False. The truck was there for a regularly scheduled visit to the county tax commissioner’s office, which...




					apnews.com


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


They sure are, there is an eyewitness. Posting anything before Jan 9th proves nothing, Assflap.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



You have to be kidding or you have to be paid yourself to keep doing this nonsense.  I looked at your "Proof" and found that it's just a bunch of nonsense posted to a site by individuals who offer zero proof.  In fact, the links back to the "Proof" aren't working.  You made it to the bitbucket on this one, creampuff.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 12, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



he'll keep posting to get attention until you start ignoring him.  He learned that from his Orange Diety.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...





> I looked at your "Proof" and found that it's just a bunch of nonsense


And who the fuck are you?    
There was massive fraud. This censorship is a cover up to intimidate people. The guilt could not be more obvious. Remember because everyone else will.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


And you learned how to deflect from Communists. Eat it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

Jerry Nadler Secured Clemency For A 1983 Terrorist Who Bombed Capitol
					

President Bill Clinton, at Jerry Nadler's request, commuted the sentence of a radical leftist serving time for bombing the U.S. Capitol.




					thefederalist.com
				



No hypocrisy here. These people are a joke.


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Oh my, "Creative Destruction dot com."  Sure, I'll punch that.. What, me worry?
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


These cult45 freaks are completely fucking nuts. I've never seen such mass delusions in my life.


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2021)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


One need look no further than his sources to know he's out of his mind. thespectator.info and creativedestructionmedia.com.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Jan 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Then why are you giving him the audience he richly demands?


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2021)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Are you going to keep lying about the fraud like your masters want?


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2021)

Daryl Hunt said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Daryl Hunt said:
> ...


Because he's richly entertaining and he cracks me up.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2021)

FloridaCracker321 said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


A couple dozen, it was the California Capitol, and they did not break in.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jan 13, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehil...-police-evacuate-madison-cannon-buildings?amp
> ...


You haven't paid attention to blm and antifa then.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


 Fuck off whiner.  There were recounts, etc.  Trump got beat.


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Daryl Hunt said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



*NO THERE WAS NOT.  THERE IS NOT ONE SINGLE CREDIBLE SHRED OF PROOF OF ELECTION FRAUD/VOTER FRAUD.  

OVER 60+LAW SUITS HAVE ROUNDLY REJECTED THAT TOTALLY UNPROVEN, UNSUBSTANTIATED, UNSUPPORTED LIE.  THERE WAS NO FRAUD.

NOT ONE OF 50-SECRETARTIES OF STATE IN THE UNITED STATES REPORTED ELECTION FRAUD/VOTER FRAUD.  NO FRAUD AT ALL.

NO FRAUD.

YOU LOST.

NO FRAUD.

YOU LOST.

NO FRAUD.

YOU LOST.

NO FUCKING FRAUD.

YOU FUCKING LOST!!!!!*


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## JusticeHammer (Jan 13, 2021)

RealDave said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


You fuckoff commie scum. For four years you scumbags did a lot worse. Stupid retard.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2021)

JusticeHammer said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


  I'm a Commie?   We had a free & fair election.  Yet you assfucks, with absolutely no proof claim otherwise & tried to overturn it.  So fuck off you anti-American piece of shit.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 13, 2021)

RealDave said:


> JusticeHammer said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


We did not have a free and fair election the massive purge to stop information about a stolen  election is an admission to guilt. FBI agents shredding GA ballots on Jan. 9th two days after all the fact checkers said ballots weren't shred. You are enabling a Communist takeover.


----------



## RealDave (Jan 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > JusticeHammer said:
> ...


 Jesus fuck.  Is there any conspiracy theory you do not believe.  There have been recounts.  Fat Ass Donnie got beat.  Grow the fuck up


----------



## Flopper (Jan 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


There is always this creditable witness of cases of ballot being stolen, boxes of ballets being shredded, Trump ballots being dumped in a drainage ditch but when investigated or presented in court, that creditable witness starts repeating hearsay evidence, and cases of ballots turn out to be cases used to transport ballots to the the election counting centers, and those being shredded are wastepaper and used envelopes, and Trump ballot in a drainage were a carton of mail that contain a hand full of unopened ballot that were recovered with other mail. Ect, Ect, These conspiracy theories are a dine a dozen usually coming out of Facebook and other equally untrustworthy sources.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > JusticeHammer said:
> ...


These have already been debunked by Reuters and Politicacts. The FBI one originated on face book.  It was waste paper being shredded. The ballots were empty envelopes being shredded with trash.








						Fact check: Videos of shredding truck do not show ‘destruction of voter fraud evidence’ at Cobb County, GA.  
					

Multiple videos circulating on social media show a shredding truck outside a government office building in Cobb County, in the U.S. state of Georgia. Some users sharing the content claim the footage shows the “destruction of voter fraud evidence”. This is false. Cobb County...




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 13, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...


I told you the cover up is the conspiracy. A media blackout about evidence topped of with massive censorship. People jobs threatened if they even suggest fraud. Very similar to organized crime. All the actions, the constant repetition of no fraud also indicates obvious guilt. There was massive fraud in the election.


----------



## JusticeHammer (Jan 14, 2021)

RealDave said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


You're the anti American piece of shit. For four years you idiots cried like the bitches you are. Yes, you are a commie.


----------



## Faun (Jan 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Yep, and I'm thinking that Trump with all his hubris, and all his talk, never truly realized just how much of a collective these groups really were and/or still are. Talk about handing them the golden goose... Wow.


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 14, 2021)

In a move certain to put a hitch in the giddy-up of those wanna fat ass white boys who attacked the U.S. Capitol Building last week and were met with zero resistance.  Things have change a wee bit.  

The National Guard At The Capitol Have Been Authorized To Use Deadly Force In Aftermath of Mob Violence Last Week.



			https://www.usnews.com/news/national-news/articles/2021-01-14/national-guard-at-capitol-authorized-to-use-lethal-force-in-aftermath-of-mob
		

.

THE 20,000 NATIONAL Guard troops preparing for pro-Trump demonstrations this weekend in the nation's capital will be armed and permitted to use lethal force, the headquarters overseeing them says, marking a striking escalation in the way authorities there are preparing for repeat violence after last week's deadly mob. 


"*On January 12, 2021, National Guardsmen were given authorization to be armed in support of the U.S. Capitol Police to protect the U.S. Capitol and individual members of Congress and their staff," according to a statement from the D.C. National Guard, which is commanding Guard forces in the city, including units deployed from six other states, to provide security for President-elect Joe Biden's inauguration next week*."

A defense official confirmed the authorization includes permission for Guard troops to use lethal force.

The request came from federal authorities and was approved by Army Secretary Ryan McCarthy – who oversees D.C. Guard deployments since the District is not a state – indicating it was not a request from the local government.

How many these shit hole cowards who running down the hallways of the Capitol wanting to hang Mike Pence will brave enough to try to face down an Armed National Guardsman with Semi-Automatic Assault Rifle knowing that Man or Woman can shoot them dead.

Not to many....being big, bad an brave against minimal resistance is one thing, facing well armed, well trained military personnel is quite the other.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 14, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> In a move certain to put a hitch in the giddy-up of those wanna fat ass white boys who attacked the U.S. Capitol Building last week and were met with zero resistance.  Things have change a wee bit.
> 
> The National Guard At The Capitol Have Been Authorized To Use Deadly Force In Aftermath of Mob Violence Last Week.
> 
> ...


Wow, they must really fear the American's who supported Trump, otherwise that live, work hard, live by higher standards, support law and order, and pray to the good Lord above from all over this country. 

But isn't it just shocking to most upon how the police were told to stand back, and stand down as they were pumbled, spit on, yelled at, and (worst of all), were actually MURDERED by thugs, rioters, and anarchist intent on changing the dynamic of this country through violent means ????

The national gaurd must have been put on coffee break, otherwise when it came to saving the cities, state capitals, city blocks that were taken over, and especially when it came to stoping the looting, the burning, the killing, the beatings of women and old people. Pathetic.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


What evidence?   Almost everything I have seen is hearsay, and conspiracy theories that have been debunked.  Where is the real evidence? of election fraud in Georgia, Pennsylvania, Arizona, and Nevada.  Without such evidence in each of these states, Trump's claim fails.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 14, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...











						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com


----------



## Flopper (Jan 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Crowdsourcing is not evidence and would never be admissible in any court


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Cons have proof that it was Colonel Mustard in The Library Pulling The Football Out Just As Charlie Brow ran up to kick Lucy in the ass.


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 15, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



There you go again. Using FACTS.  Cons hate FACTS.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


Those idiots think by repeating there was election fraud, that means there was election fraud. Who needs proof?


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I already debunked claims on there and here you are, still promoting that site as though it means anything.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


No it doesn't. Tell me, are we censoring the people that say there is no fraud? It is the other way around and an admission of guilt. There was massive fraud and it will never be forgotten.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


You posted a story either two days or four days earllier than mine on the ballots. When your stories were published none had been shredded. That changed and the FBI got caught.  True story.


----------



## Faun (Jan 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


None have been shredded. It's all part of the same story. In December, rightards freaked out claiming ballots were being shredded when the truth was, it wasn't ballots from the 2020 election. The FBI got involved and confiscated the shredded paper to determine if Georgia was shredding ballots. By January, the FBI determined they weren't shredding ballots from the 2020 election so they returned the remaining paper for Georgia to resume their shredding.


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 15, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



You cannot censor people for something that never happened.  There was no fraud.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 15, 2021)

Faun said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Often that is how it is, keep making the claim over and over and people who want to believe will believe it without a shred of evidence.


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 15, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



Even after over 60-Law Suits were lost.  With judges appointed by the Traitor, they still believe something that never happened.  There is zero physical evidence to support Fraud.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


They never saw evidence. As far as physical evidence the shredded ballots are evidence of guilt. The censorship is evidence of guilt. I have posted a site full of court admissible evidence the courts refused too look at. There is data from the states themselves that do not add up. Mail in ballots received before they were mailed.

Massive fraud happened. The evidence compiled will always be there,


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


It was all an illusion brought on by the Trump team, you never saw anything, you never saw anything, you never saw anything, you never saw anything, you never saw anything, you never saw anything, you never, never, never, never, never, never, never, ever saw anything (SAY IT), I never saw anything, I never saw anything, I am a new Democrat, I am to ignore everything, I am to ignore everything (SAY IT), OVER AND OVER, AND OVER, AND OVER AGAIN, THEN WRITE IT ON THE CHALK BOARD 1000 TIMES. Just do it.

New rules of twit, and Facecook. You must agree.

Rotflmbo.


----------



## surada (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...




*What you have here is massive  lying. Remember, when Trump gets caught lying he ALWAYS doubles down  on the lie.*


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

surada said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Doubling down usually means you've told the truth, and you ain't backing down like a coward from it.


----------



## surada (Jan 16, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Is that what  you thought??



			Trump doubles down on false claim the election was 'stolen'


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

surada said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Mine is just an opinion or observation after many years of watching how things go, so my thoughts only matter to those who think like me, and maybe not so much for those who don't think like me.....After reviewing the evidence, and then the mountains of deception and lies being alledgedly told in rebuttal, in which are easily seen and understood by rational common sense thinking people, then this is what moves me to give my opinion, and then write my thoughts down about it all afterwards. If disagree, then it's ok.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Sadly for you, your opinion is obliterated by reality.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 16, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Doubling down usually means you've told the truth, and you ain't backing down like a coward from it.





beagle9 said:


> Mine is just an opinion or observation after many years of watching how things go, so my thoughts only matter to those who think like me, and maybe not so much for those who don't think like me...


Along with spell checking, that's what dictionaries are for. One can think critically and independently without just making it up as they go along.


> double down
> 
> US
> 
> ...


----------



## surada (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...



That Republican party is gone. Fight to the death.

[video]


----------



## surada (Jan 16, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...




*Doubling down - Idioms by The Free Dictionary*








						doubling down
					

Definition of doubling down in the Idioms Dictionary by The Free Dictionary




					idioms.thefreedictionary.com
				



Having already lost a massive sum, he decided to double down an already huge bet to try to win back some of his money. 2. By extension, to* significantly increase* or strengthen effort, investment, or resolve toward some goal, strategy, or action so as to maximize the potential yield as a result.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Doubling down usually means you've told the truth, and you ain't backing down like a coward from it.
> ...


The spelling Nazi's are out I see.... Hey, if you have comprehension problems due to a misspelled word or words, then get help.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 16, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


~~Wooosh!!!~~~


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

surada said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Ok, so they say fight to the death, otherwise to your very last breath seek to fight injustice and corruption. Now get back with me when they start telling people what methods to use when fighting. Other than that quit lying or doing what leftist do by instigating that violent rehtoric is being used when it was not used.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

surada said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Doesn't apply in that def, so choose another that it would apply. Double down can mean different things to different people depending on context or a situation, but of course a reference can be made to the webster's def, but people have always used words or phrases in different ways.


----------



## bravoactual (Jan 16, 2021)

The plain, simple and ugly truth of the matter is this, the Traitor LIED his supporters.  The election was NOT rigged.  There is not a single shred of credible, certifiable, provable physical evidence to support any evidence of a rigged election.

The Traitor LOST over 60-Separate law suits claiming that the election was rigged.  Judges appointed by the Traitor ruled against his claim of the election being rigged.

Not one of 50-Secretary of States in our Country reported Election Fraud/Voter Fraud.  

Now, the Traitor did try some of his own special brand of election fraud.  He attempt and failed to put the screws to Georgia Secretary of State Brad Raffensperger "*To Find*" additional votes that would change the outcome of November Election in that state.









						AUDIO TRANSCRIPT: Trump pressures Georgia secretary of state to 'find' votes to overturn Biden's statewide win
					

In an hour-long phone call, President Donald Trump falsely maintained that he won Georgia and continued to bring up debunked voter-fraud allegations.




					www.businessinsider.com
				




The Traitor even went so far as to pressure Georgia Governor Brian Kemp to overturn the November Election Results which Governor Kemp refused to do.









						UPDATE: Kemp again refuses Trump’s demand to overturn election
					

VALDOSTA – During a lengthy Saturday morning call, Gov. Brian Kemp again refused a demand from President Donald Trump to summon state lawmakers to the Capitol for a special session to illegally overturn the November election result, according to two senior GOP officials.




					www.ajc.com
				




What the Traitor wanted both the Governor and Secretary of State to do would have been Election Fraud.  

The Fulton County District Attorney Fanni Willis Is Considering a Criminal Investigation Into The Traitor's Interference In The Georgia Election Interference.









						Atlanta Prosecutor Appears to Move Closer to Trump Inquiry
					

The Fulton County district attorney is weighing an inquiry into possible election interference and is said to be considering hiring an outside counsel.




					www.nytimes.com
				



.

The Traitor was directly interfering in the Georgia Election Results, THAT is against the law and that is Election Fraud.

The Election Fraud/Voter Fraud was done by and for the Republican Party.

But White Nationists/White Supremacists/Neo-Nazi/KKK Asshole prefer the LIES of the TRAITOR.

Biden won.

*BIDEN WON.

THERE WAS NO FRAUD.

BIDEN WON.

THERE WAS NO FRAUD.

BIDEN WON.

THERE WAS NOT FRAUD.

BIDEN FUCKING WON.

THERE WAS NO FUCKING FRAUD.*


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > surada said:
> ...


Your reality comes from a narrative. And your reality relies on coveringup fraud and silencing those who disagree because the Left cannot back up what they say. They enjoy the masses of idiots that parrot them like hating your fellow Americans is somehow the right thing to do. They are destroying this country and you are dumb enough to eat their shit and enable them. Assflap.


----------



## surada (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



Most Americans value the Constitution and traditions. They  don't want to overthrow elections or disenfranchise voters.. They don't want domestic terrorism or attacks on the Capitol or politicians .. even politicians they don't agree with.

Most Americans value honesty and good sportsmanship as well. Trump has taken some of us to a very dark place. Be wary of con men.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Better yet, what can be done is secession...  And let me tell you how it's done...  As Christian's we don't have to move the church if things begin to go bad, because the Church lives within us, so wherever we go our Church goes with us. Not in ground nor in brick and mortar, but in spirit our Church lives within us. Just like when Tesla left California and went to Texas, he basically seceded to Texas where he felt he would be better represented. So he seceded himself from California to Texas, taking his content of character and his beliefs with him.

This is what needs to be done now people, and needs to continue to be done, and this way the government can't do a damn thing about it.

Get out why you can, boycott the state, and take your beliefs and character to a place far more desirable for you and your families. Don't stay in a leftist/Democrat hell hole people. Get out, and leave them to rot on their thorny vines they are weaving together.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

surada said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Great, so you're living in some utopic past gone by eh ??? Yeah Trump came along and agreed with the majority uprising in this country against the left, otherwise who was attempting to ram poison down everyone's throats to their rejecting of it, and of course he is destroyed for representing those not wanting to be poisoned by leftist think.

Sorry Trump, but you didn't realize what you were taking on when you decided to bring back a country that was told that it was over (what was you gonna do Trump, wave your magic wand and those jobs were just gonna come back ?), but now I bet you are awake.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

EXTRAORDINARY: Chat Logs Reveal Alleged Plan to Turn Trump Rally into Violent Riot
					

Screenshots from a Discord chat channel allegedly hosted by John Sullivan – a far-left, anti-Trump activist who appears to have incited violence at the U.S. Capitol while posing as a journalist – reveal he and his followers infiltrated the January 6th Save America March in Washington, D.C. The...




					thenationalpulse.com
				



Trump supporters obey the laws.





He is not a Trump supporter. It is obvious why he was there and obvious what he and other Anti-Fa did. Our FBI is corrupt.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

ANTIFA Activist Daniel Alan Baker Arrested For Plotting To MURDER Trump Supporters...Says He 'Received Soros Money' In Youtube Video
					

ANTIFA supporter Daniel Alan Baker has been arrested for plotting to murder Trump supporters and police on Inauguration Day. He […]




					100percentfedup.com


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

James, brother of accused leftist provocateur John Sullivan, claims 226 Antifa members started Capitol riots
					

The Sullivan brothers are quite a pair. The adopted sons of retired Air Force Maj. Gen. Kevin J. Sullivan, John




					noqreport.com


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> The plain, simple and ugly truth of the matter is this, the Traitor LIED his supporters.  The election was NOT rigged.  There is not a single shred of credible, certifiable, provable physical evidence to support any evidence of a rigged election.
> 
> The Traitor LOST over 60-Separate law suits claiming that the election was rigged.  Judges appointed by the Traitor ruled against his claim of the election being rigged.
> 
> ...


Don't you feel stupid using caps to deny what has been proven to be true. Ignoring or censoring it won't change the fact there was massive fraud.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

surada said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Most Americans know nothing about the Constitution. They know what they are told by Democrats who continue to shit on the document and them. The domestic terror took place this summer.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are lying. You are repeating the lie until no one will challenge it anymore.


On the contrary, all of you liars are invited  to take your lies into a court of law, where there are penalties for lying. I will chip in for the cab fare. See you in... Never.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> James, brother of accused leftist provocateur John Sullivan, claims 226 Antifa members started Capitol riots
> 
> 
> The Sullivan brothers are quite a pair. The adopted sons of retired Air Force Maj. Gen. Kevin J. Sullivan, John
> ...


So you are saying the thousands of trump supporters are such stupid sheep, that this guy managed to manipulate them into storming the Capitol building? That's not a very good defense.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > You are lying. You are repeating the lie until no one will challenge it anymore.
> ...


The courts refused to hear evidence. You are the liar and the censorship alone shows the election was stolen. You are incredibly stupid and one lousy American.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > James, brother of accused leftist provocateur John Sullivan, claims 226 Antifa members started Capitol riots
> ...


When you have over 200 Anti-Fa you do not need Trump supporters. They did the damage and caused the deaths. They are the brown shirts of the Democratic party.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > You are lying. You are repeating the lie until no one will challenge it anymore.
> ...


Now that would be a packed courthouse, but it might suprise you upon who the real liars are. Becareful what you ask for right ??


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > James, brother of accused leftist provocateur John Sullivan, claims 226 Antifa members started Capitol riots
> ...


You use thousands as if thousands attacked ???? LOL


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Hmmm, I'll just be glad when it's all settled on who exactly it was that were involved. It's on going isn't it ?


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Lucky for me you're out of your mind, Spunky.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That does not mean much coming from you Assflap. I hope you know that.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> EXTRAORDINARY: Chat Logs Reveal Alleged Plan to Turn Trump Rally into Violent Riot
> 
> 
> Screenshots from a Discord chat channel allegedly hosted by John Sullivan – a far-left, anti-Trump activist who appears to have incited violence at the U.S. Capitol while posing as a journalist – reveal he and his followers infiltrated the January 6th Save America March in Washington, D.C. The...
> ...


If the FBI is corrupt, why did they arrest that radical leftist?


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Well not to you because you're crazy. 

Want proof? You claim Twice Impeached Trump was robbed of an election due to extensive widespread voter fraud.... *prove it* or you're insane.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


LOLOL 

That must explain why of all those arrested for storming the Capitol, only one has been identified as a leftist.

You're out of your mind, Spunky.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Two or more have been Leftists you uninformed Assflap. And the brother of one of them says there was 226 Anti-Fa there. Not the usual anonymous sources you suck puppies believe.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

More Proof of BLM/Antifa Capitol Riot Involvement Emerges [UPDATED] – DB DAILY UPDATE
		

*



			It was a classic false flag operation.
		
Click to expand...

*


> – In case you still labor under the illusion that BLM/Antifa agitators did not help cause the Capitol riot on January 6, the federal government disagrees. Radical BLM/Antifa professional agitator John E. Sullivan was arrested yesterday for his role in the rioting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These dumb bastards get caught and even dumber bastards defend them and deny it was planned.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Nope, only one was positively identified as a lefty. Out of over 100 arrested so far.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I already posted two links about different Leftists. How stupid are you? And why do you prove it constantly? Assflap.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 16, 2021)

bravoactual said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The most telling tale is the growth in lawsuits from 30 to 60.  So many of these lawsuits were settled in minutes in favor of the defendant or dismissed with prejudice that the only way Trump could keep the lie alive was to keep filing more lawsuits.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


I have no doubt you actually believe your own craziness, but only one leftist was arrested so far for storming the Capitol.  Don't forget, you're nuts. Tell me again how much fraud there was in the 2020 election.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...











						Rush to judgment on Trump? Multiple leftists arrested for Capitol riot
					

When the Capitol riots happened on Jan. 6, the blame of President Trump was all over.   Supposedly, he was the instigator.  Supposedly, he'd egged the rioters on.  The tape of his urging his supporters to stay stro...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Flopper (Jan 16, 2021)

Flopper said:


> bravoactual said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...





beagle9 said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


There are many reasons a person may fight to the death. Injustice and corruption are the least likely.  For Donald Trump, the lawsuits cost him nothing since they are being paid by the Trump campaign and the RNC.  To his claims that our elections are rigged, he can now add our courts, our judges, the judicial system, and our government.   If nothing else it should help with the recruitment of insurrectionists.


----------



## surada (Jan 16, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > bravoactual said:
> ...



I agree. Trump is a sore loser.. He wants to take down the GOP as well.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> These dumb bastards get caught and even dumber bastards defend them and deny it was planned.


Fine admission. Time now to pause and reflect..


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


You're utterly brain-dead, con. 

Only Sullivan was positively identified as a lefty. There's no proof Mostofsky is.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So you're claiming the Left has joined with the Alt-Right, racists, and fascists in an attempt to bring down a government to be controlled by the Left next week?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 16, 2021)

Credit where due. QAnon has provided the Scrabble world a whole new lease on life.


Lastamender said:


> View attachment 443740


The word, that is.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


First of all, what happened would not bring any government down. The hyperbole and the drama from the media is ridiculous. For four years the Left has done everything to make Trump and his supporters look bad. What makes you think they are going to stop now? They are scared of Trump and pissed that he woke up America to the obvious corruption in our government. 

Now that corruption and massive fraud is being covered up so obviously and blatantly only a fool would not see the bad guys. A fool or anyone whodoes not give a shit about anybody but themselves. Those kind of people are not the people to unite anyone.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Credit where due. QAnon has provided the Scrabble world a whole new lease on life.
> 
> 
> Lastamender said:
> ...


I play Scrabble and already knew that. Fraud is worth 9 pts.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


They didn't bring the government down only because they failed. Had they captured Pence and lawmakers as they tried, they very might well have.

Inside, they chanted, "hang Mike Pence!" Outside, they erected a gallows.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> View attachment 443740


Excellent example....


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


There was massive fraud. That fact will never change.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How many lefties does it take to start something within a sea of red ??? Just one if the red pimple is just about to pop. 

Lefties, LOL, seems their always picking at pimple's about to pop. LOL.

Will they ever learn ??


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


LOL.... Trust me, if a crowd of thousands wanted to do exactly what you claim, there would have been no stopping them.

That symbolic gallows would have given someone a rope burn before it folded like a cheap lawn chair.... Rotflmbo. You are one funny guy..... Got any more comedy you want to try, because you sure got us laughing at you.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

Flopper said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Talk about a shot in the dark.... Rotflmbo.

Did you really just try that ? You couldn't have just tried that.... Rotflmbo.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Most think so, but the courts failed the nation because the left convinced the courts that Trump was an existential threat to the nation. How many times did we hear that over the last 4 years, and yet everything got better and better under Trump ??


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


True. Prosperity is not what they want. They want government dependence and total control. As we have seen they stole an election and will do anything to remain in power. Open borders, police replaced by Anti-Fa and BLM. Race theory and brainwashing children like China is doing and Hitler did.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Credit where due. QAnon has provided the Scrabble world a whole new lease on life.
> ...


Actually, unlike fraud, Fred is a proper noun so not allowed in Scrabble.. as is not QAnon.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

That's not a fact. You wanna see a fact? You can't prove widespread fraud. Now that's a fact.

Wanna know how I know? Because if you COULD prove widespread fraud, you WOULD prove widespread fraud.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


They tried. They got to the Senate chamber where Pence was being ushered out. This brave officer put his life at risk to stall the crowd by leading them away from Pence and other Senators...


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Liar, a minority believes that. By 58-38, they think there was no widespread fraud...









						Poll Results | Quinnipiac University Poll
					

Quinnipiac University Poll’s list of recent and past poll results for political races, state and national elections, and issues of public concern.




					poll.qu.edu


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

Grumblenuts said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Grumblenuts said:
> ...


So far you have told me nothing I do not already know. I expect that to continue.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


38 is no small percentage. That is roughly 125 million people you dumb SOB.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You dumbfuck, you're including babies and toddlers as Trump supporters who believe the election was stolen.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 16, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


The ones repeating the lie it was not stolen are perpetuating a lie. It is a known lie. You will never convince well over 100 million people. Admit you cheated and you want scumbags and traitors running our Banana Republic. You'll feel better.


----------



## Faun (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, no matter how delusional you are, 58% will always be greater than 38%.

And you will still never be able to prove widespread voter fraud because it didn't happen. You're just cray-cray.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Everyone knows it, even though we'll never get to the bottom of the election scandal now. The capital bullcrap was all the left needed to say CHECKMATE !!! 

EVERYBODY GO HOME NOW, NOTHING TO SEE HERE FOLKS, JUST MOVE ALONG.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So far you've been expecting me to tell you something even though you've been expecting nothing. I feel dumber than ever. Thanks.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 16, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


What happened in the US Capital was only the first volley, a test of the governments resolve.   If the government had dismissed it as just a protest that got out of hand, the next attack would be far larger and bloodier. These people do not share the same reality as most Americans.  They live out in LA LA land where the government is the ultimate evil, elections are rigged, the epidemic is a hoax, and only way to deal with it is violence.  They need no proof in what they believe.  They just know it's so.  Hopefully, everyone of these insurgents will be treated as such, an enemy of the United States.


----------



## Flopper (Jan 16, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


No, everyone does not know it.  Most Americans have faith in our elections, and our government, and believe real change comes with votes, not bullets.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 24, 2021)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Yep, and that's why the only bullets that flew that day was from the capital Police right ??


----------



## Flopper (Jan 25, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Yes, doing his job protecting the Capital from an attacker.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 25, 2021)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


An unarmed attacker right ??


----------



## Flopper (Jan 27, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


As we all know, the only way to determine if an attacker is armed is after they have been stopped.  

Videos of the shooting recorded by people at the scene show a woman draped in a Trump flag clambering up a doorway with smashed glass windows in a chaotic confrontation between the Trump-supporting intruders and police in an ornate hallway in the Capitol.

A Capitol Police officer on the other side of the doorway then fires his handgun, and the woman - whose appearance matches that of Babbitt’s photos - falls backwards onto the ground,...  The officer did what was expected of him, defend the Capitol. Unfortunately the other officers didn't follow his lead.









						Woman killed in siege of U.S. Capitol was veteran who embraced conspiracy theories
					

The woman shot dead by police during Wednesday's siege of the U.S. Capitol was identified by police as Ashli Babbitt, a U.S. Air Force veteran whose social media activity indicates she embraced far-fetched right-wing conspiracy theories.




					www.reuters.com


----------



## Faun (Jan 27, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Flopper said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


By "unarmed attacker," You mean a domestic terrorist leading the charge of hundreds of other seditious insurrectionists behind her into the House chamber where lawmakers were hiding for their lives. That traitorous mob is lucky that cop fired only one round.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 28, 2021)

Flopper said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


If she would have been black, Washington would have been under riot alert, building's burning, graffiti, violence for weeks on end, and the cop facing murder charges regardless of the circumstances you just described. FACT.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Flopper said:
> ...


You cherry picking piece of bullcrap, now apply that same bullcrap trash opinion to the violence and mayhem that took place all summer long. If Trump was the dictator y'all claimed him to be, the nation would have been under Marshall law, the rioters shot on sight, thousand's arrested to your sadness.


----------



## Faun (Jan 28, 2021)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You poor thing, what happened over the summer had nothing to do with rightwingnuts trying to take the Capitol. It's sad that your only defense is a whataboutism.


----------



## beagle9 (Jan 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What's more sad is your (I don't care aboutism), unless it fits your political bullcrap agenda. Then you attack, attack, attack.


----------

